#ubuntu+1 2007-05-21
<dabaR> My icon set is broken, and so is the gdm theme. The pngs are supposedly not recognizable.
<dabaR> "Couldn't recognize the image file format for file '/usr/share/gdm/themes/Human/background.png'" is the error that happens when gdm loads.
<dabaR> file /usr/share/gdm/themes/Human/background.png returns "/usr/share/gdm/themes/Human/background.png:             PNG image data, 1600 x 1200, 8-bit/color RGBA, non-interlaced"
<DanaG> Oh, I fixed my suspend; I had to downgrade my BIOS, and I had to not use the suspend2 package.
<DanaG> I do have a couple of feature requests; I think I'll file feature-request bugreports.
<DanaG> Synaptics with SHMconfig, evdev for many-button mice, and such.
<Hobbsee> please devise a patch for the synaptics stuff, test it etc
<Hobbsee> and the mouse, come to think of it
<DanaG> Oh, the feature request would be to make the default config enable shmconfig, and make the detector install gsynaptics if a touchpad is detected.
<DanaG> Though evdev would be much harder to do, if you don't want it to grab every device.
<DanaG> Wow, that was an extremely delayed response.
<Hobbsee> heh, yes
<RAOF> That'd be cool.  Actually, is there any reason *not* to enable SHMConfig by default?
<DanaG> Multi-user systems would let people affect each other's settings.
<DanaG> In my xorg.conf, I have synaptics as CorePointer and evdev as AlwaysCore (or was it SendCoreEvents?)
<RAOF> Instead of having a *single*, essentially unchangable setting across all users?
<DanaG> http://www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/xorg.conf
<DanaG> It's nice having web space.
<dabaR> My icon set is broken, and so is the gdm theme. The pngs are supposedly not recognizable.
<dabaR> "Couldn't recognize the image file format for file '/usr/share/gdm/themes/Human/background.png'" is the error that happens when gdm loads.
<dabaR> file /usr/share/gdm/themes/Human/background.png returns "/usr/share/gdm/themes/Human/background.png:             PNG image data, 1600 x 1200, 8-bit/color RGBA, non-interlaced"
<dabaR> Also I can not install ubuntu-desktop because of dependency problems.
<dabaR> DanaG: I set up my own computer to have a DNS host name. It is easy to do.
<DanaG> How do I get my SSH client to DISCONNECT when the server times me out, rather than just locking up?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
<sparr> anyone using kde and unable to start system preferences?  i see almost nothing in kcontrol either
<bleep> yes
<bleep> sparr: do you get a valid backtrace for it?
<sparr> not particularly helpful...  http://rafb.net/p/wFCCtQ35.nln.html
<sparr> what can i do to improve the trace?
<Shiny> install kdebase-dbg and kdelibs-dbg
<sparr> packages.ubuntu.com down?
<sparr> never mind, i just regressed the offending packages to feisty
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
<fdoving> anyone got problems using their "mouse-stick" thing on laptops in gutsy?
#ubuntu+1 2007-05-22
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:crimsun] : Yes, pyobject is busted (and fix is already committed & building): #116109 | Ubuntu 7.10 will be nicknamed the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | Do not use development versions of Ubuntu on production systems | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape!
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:crimsun] : Yes, pygobject is busted (and fix is already committed & building): #116109 | Ubuntu 7.10 will be nicknamed the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | Do not use development versions of Ubuntu on production systems | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape!
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<aftertaf> hi all.... any info on wifi with prism54 cards?
<aftertaf> i have no wifi anymore
<aftertaf> SIOCSIFADDR: no such device
<aftertaf> eth 1: ERROR while getting interface flags
<aftertaf> and when i search for modules for prism, i dont see any above 2.6.20.13 in lib/modules/[kernel] 
<gnomefreak> aftertaf: feisty support is in #ubuntu now
<aftertaf> i know. but i'm on gutsy
<aftertaf> because i could never  boot to the stable feisty kernel
<gnomefreak> aftertaf: not with that kernel your not
<aftertaf> so u upgraded and have tried 22-1,2,3,4 and have similar problems
<aftertaf> im on 22-3 right now
<gnomefreak> lowest gutsy kernel is 2.6.20-15
<gnomefreak> ah
<aftertaf> but still...... no modules available.
<gnomefreak> aftertaf: you do know that kernel isnt complete right?
<aftertaf> which can explain why it aint modprobing.....
<gnomefreak> aftertaf: when its complete you will get upgrade notification
<aftertaf> yeah, but even when i revert to older kernel (feisty dev kernel) i dont have wifi anymore
<aftertaf> 2.6.20-13 is the last working kernel on my machine... working as in wifi ok and PC boots ok.
<gnomefreak> aftertaf: because the drivers you need are in the parts of the kernel that are not complete.
<aftertaf> d'oh .... :)
<gnomefreak> 2.6.20-15 == gutsy kernel in gutsy
<aftertaf> thats a good explanation, in any case...
<aftertaf> 20-15 is the stable feisty too, right?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> notice you have 2.6.22 restricted modules package installed also
<aftertaf> because it justes freezes on my PC like a lot of the dev kernels did too... hangs on boot (due to SATA problem i think)
<gnomefreak> right where wifi drivers are held (unless they moved)
<aftertaf> ..restricted..;, yes I do
<gnomefreak> aftertaf: what your seeing is normal on devel systems it has been like that in all since breezy (atleast since ive been using devel versions) they are normally fixed by alpha 1-2
<aftertaf> i think i upgraded a little early, but i was hoping the kernel would work better than the feisty release version
<aftertaf> ok... but what is weird is that stable feisty wont boot either
<gnomefreak> aftertaf: way too early
<aftertaf> (me too for unstable.... i like the danger... it's good to learn...)
<aftertaf> wayyyyyyyyyy :)
<gnomefreak> aftertaf: that is your system
<aftertaf> yeah, but.....
<gnomefreak> im using the 2.6.20-15 fine here
<aftertaf> i have a sata controller that i dont use in my PC, and since the first 2.6.19-kernels in development feisty it  wouldnt boot
<gnomefreak> brb smoke while upload finishes
<aftertaf> i found info from ben collins about a code change in the kernel to fix it, they did it.... and it seems they rolled back on it for stable ... :/
<aftertaf> me too. cig :)
<aftertaf> top o' tha mornin' ompaul :)
<ompaul> mornin
<gnomefreak> morning
<aftertaf> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106864
<aftertaf> resumes my feisty problem
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106864 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Feisty boot fail "can't access tty" IDE SATA problem" [High,Confirmed] 
<aftertaf> (also with 22-1 and 22-4)
<gnomefreak> not 22-5?
<aftertaf> not ttried yet
<aftertaf> i have to move my router to put a lan cable
<aftertaf> no wifi.... remember? :)
<aftertaf> damn, never rolled that cigarette.....
<aftertaf> trying the piix initramfs solution
<aftertaf> hey... looking good :)
<gnomefreak> ha
<gnomefreak> oops sorry
<gnomefreak> glad you got it working
<aftertaf> not yet working, but looking like module is loaded
<aftertaf> ok, still failing to bring up wifi
<aftertaf> and control center is showing no devices.....
<aftertaf> now no dhcp being offered.
<aftertaf> like i cant activate wep or anything
<aftertaf> and what is wmaster0 ?
<aftertaf> ok. it is loading the driver but i cant get wifi working... maybe some remnants of gutsy?
<aftertaf> can i auto drop back to feisty packages?
<SmokeyD> hey people. Does anybody know when mozilla thunderbird will be put in Ubuntu? And Is Mozilla SUnbird going to be incorporated in Ubuntu?
<crimsun> mozilla-thunderbird has been in Ubuntu since Warty.
<crimsun> Are you meaning to ask about TB v2?
<SmokeyD> yeah
<SmokeyD> sorry
<SmokeyD> typo
<SmokeyD> :)
<crimsun> thunderbird is already in Ubuntu gutsy.
<crimsun> there is no ETA on a backport to stable releases.
<SmokeyD> ok
<SmokeyD> cool
<SmokeyD> will updates to TB v2 also become available for feisty? Or should I wait for Gutsy to become stable
<crimsun> < crimsun> there is no ETA on a backport to stable releases.
<SmokeyD> oops
<SmokeyD> sorry
<SmokeyD> :) I should read better
<julo> hi
<gnomefreak> not yet decided if/when it will happen
<gnomefreak> SmokeyD: we are looking at sunbird but we are waiting for them to use stable tree instead of trunk
<gnomefreak> maybe .5 in gutsy
<SmokeyD> ok cool
<SmokeyD> it has some nice plugins and stuff. For synchronizing google calendar, opensync, etc. And is cross platform unlike evolution :)
<gnomefreak> SmokeyD: there is a testing repo with tb2 in it for feisty
<SmokeyD> hmm, ok. Which is it?
<SmokeyD> So I can test it
<SmokeyD> :)
<gnomefreak> !moztest
<ubotu> The Mozilla-testing repos can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives. Please remember these are testing repos, the packages in these repos are not stable and may break things on your system. Use with caution. Please report bugs found from these packages to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives/Bugs.
<SmokeyD> ok
<SmokeyD> cool
<SmokeyD> didn't know about that
<gnomefreak> SmokeyD: reminder we have new build of ff and nss and nspr in there so they will want to upgrade. should be fairly safe. me and a bunch of others are running it and all works good
<SmokeyD> cool
<SmokeyD> thanks a lot
<gnomefreak> yw
<SmokeyD> I will test it and report if I find anything
<gnomefreak> SmokeyD: firefox-trunk might be one you might want too
<gnomefreak> its in there as well
<SmokeyD> Hey people, am I correct to assume that thunderbird_2.0.0.0-0.mt1_i386.deb is not available on http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing because it is work in progress and thus TB2 is not available for testing yet for feisty?
<SmokeyD> for amd64
<Tomcat_> SmokeyD: feisty is in #ubuntu, and it has TB 1.5.
<Tomcat_> SmokeyD: About third party repos, you better ask the maintainers of that repo... :-)
<Hobbsee> !moztest
<ubotu> The Mozilla-testing repos can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives. Please remember these are testing repos, the packages in these repos are not stable and may break things on your system. Use with caution. Please report bugs found from these packages to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives/Bugs.
<Hobbsee> Tomcat_: ^
<Hobbsee> Tomcat_: so they're kinda official
<Hobbsee> Tomcat_: more to the point, the packages will move and become official
<SmokeyD> yeah, I was testing them. But can't install them on amd64 since the thunderbird_2.0.0.0-0.mt1 package is not available for amd64 yet.
<Hobbsee> you cant on feisty anyway, iirc.
<Tomcat_> Hobbsee: Alright, thanks... so they will backport TB 2.0 into feisty? o_O
<Hobbsee> perhaps
<gortiz> is yet a way to make fglrx works?
<Qaldune> hi there
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:crimsun] : pygobject fixed (#116109) | Ubuntu 7.10 will be nicknamed the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | Do not use development versions of Ubuntu on production systems | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape!
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
#ubuntu+1 2007-05-23
<venky> # join ubuntu
<homerhomer> ATI suck in Linux digg this and let ATI know that your next graphics card will not be an ATI (unless things change) http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/Linux_Avoid_ATI_Video_Cards
<jmichaelx> is it possible to upgrade to gutsy by changing the repo entries in the sources.list from 'edgy' to 'gutsy'?
<crimsun> I do not recommend that. First dist-upgrade to feisty from edgy then to gutsy.
<FunnyLookinHat> jmichaelx, you could do it that way...  but it would be pretty nasty
<FunnyLookinHat> Furthermore...  use the update manager to get from edgy to feisty
<FunnyLookinHat> rather than the apt-get method.
<jmichaelx> crimsun: that is what i meant.... change the repos to gutsy then dist-upgrade..... i meant to say feisty instead of edgy, sorry about that
<jmichaelx> FunnyLookinHat: why use the upgrade manager? just curious as i have never used it
<FunnyLookinHat> jmichaelx, there are discrepencies between releases that cannot be accounted for by simply updating the packages on your system.  A good example of that was from dapper -> Edgy when they changed the startup script
<Hobbsee> well, you need to know what you're doing a bit
<jmichaelx> interesting
<Hobbsee> it will work using apt - but you cant just mindlessly hit y, and expect it to work
<jmichaelx> i usually wind up having to run dist-upgrade a few times for everything to take, then fenagle with some remaining python stuff that did not want to upgrade. it has never been too rough
<Hobbsee> yay, breakage
<SmokeyD> !mozilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozilla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SmokeyD> !moztest
<ubotu> The Mozilla-testing repos can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives. Please remember these are testing repos, the packages in these repos are not stable and may break things on your system. Use with caution. Please report bugs found from these packages to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives/Bugs.
<Stormx2> Any specs for gutsy yet?
<Tomcat_> Stormx2: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy
<RivaeAerya> How gutsy is gutsy by now?
<gnomefreak> RivaeAerya: not really for public testing yet
<RivaeAerya> alright.
<Stormx2> Do you guys recon compositebydefault will be aproved?
<ryanpg> xorg is crashing... afterwords, apport runs... and it crashes too
<ryanpg> then apport runs again to debug it's own crash... it tries to open firefox (which is already open because I have to log-in to my network through a browser), firefox presents a dialog complaining that there's already a version running and please close it
<ryanpg> then it all happens again
<ryanpg> is there a howto that describes how to run dbg on a /var/crash/*.crash file?
<ryanpg> sorry meant gdb above of course
<ryanpg> huh, the files in /var/crash appear not to be core dumps
<ryanpg> when an application crashes, where is the core file found?
<ryanpg> I thought I could run apport-retrace on the *.crash file... apparently not... of course I'm completely guessing at what might be going on
<Trewas> it's quite annoying that there is no meta-package (linux-image-generic etc) in gutsy, or rather that the package has not been upgraded to depend on current 2.6.22-x kernels
<Mikelevel> Trewas~ install it manually ... search 2.6.22
<Mikelevel> and install all you need
<Trewas> I know, but it won't get new kernels automagically on upgrades
<gnomefreak> Trewas: they are working on it. give it time
#ubuntu+1 2007-05-24
<DanaG> Odd, after I log into GDM, the background goes blue for a while until my desktop starts.
<DanaG> How do I change that (to brown-orange or to black)?
<DanaG> Oh, and I found a new bug I think I'll file a report on (if there isn't one already)
<DanaG> Brightness control with gnome-power-manager (and thus HAL) is broken -- between the discrete steps of 12.5 (will be 12 or 13) units, the backlight is entirely OFF.
<DanaG> So when Gnome fades the brigntness, it goes bright<off>medium<off>dim -- and the default would go to off again after that.
<_4strO> yop yop
* cypherdelic sends an "hello" out there
<cypherdelic> im with gutsy repo on feisty kernel :)
<cypherdelic> stuff runs well
<scotty2hott2k> has any plans actually been made for new features for gutsy?
<cypherdelic> but new ia32libs fckd-up dependencies of acroread,vmwareplayer because of ia32libs-gtk/sdl which i had to uninstall before installation of ia32libs. thats because some libraried from gtk/sdl were transferred to ia32libs. ill keep on waiting.
<gnomefreak> acroread isnt in feisty or gutsy
<cypherdelic> i know but as vmwplayer (which IS in feisty AND'll be in gutsy, it depends on ia32libs-gtk/sdl
<gnomefreak> is your system feisty or gutsy?
<cypherdelic> its basically feisty/feisty kernel
<gnomefreak> with gutsy repos?
<cypherdelic> but i changed all official mirrors in sources.list from feisty to gutsy
<gnomefreak> did you dist-upgrade after that?
<cypherdelic> and the 3rd party ones, that i know of them having gutsy repo
<cypherdelic> gnomefreak: of course
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: than why are you saying your on feisty?
<cypherdelic> becaue im still with 2.6.20-15-lowlatency-feisty
<cypherdelic> amd64
<gnomefreak> thats gutsys kernel
<gnomefreak> for the time being
<cypherdelic> no gutsys is 2.6.22
<gnomefreak> no its not
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: gutsys kernel hasnt been release for upgrade
<cypherdelic> oh i may be wrong
<gnomefreak> hint why you are still on 2.6.20
<gnomefreak> when the meta package is finished it will be pushed.
<cypherdelic> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> ok well dependencies for arcoread are gonna be messed up
<gnomefreak> since ther eis no ubuntu package for it
<cypherdelic> dont care acroread
<cypherdelic> vmwareplayer
<cypherdelic> depends on ia32libs-gtk/sdl but not installable because of ia32libs that contents files from both gtk and sdl
<gnomefreak> ia32libs may be having issues as it was on feisty as well
<gnomefreak> i dont have a gutsy 64bit around. maybe wait for alpha to be released?
<gnomefreak> i dont remember seeing them getting merged either
<cypherdelic> gnomefreak for vmware-player its only ia32libs-gtk
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: if vmware-player wasnt merged it wont have correct depends in it
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: file a bug someone will fix the control file and rebuild it or merge it fix control and build it
<cypherdelic> so may it help to block actual version of ia32-libs, that i may be able to install ia32-libs-gtk?
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: they will make it depend on the right version
<cypherdelic> i have no idea about that "file a bug"
<cypherdelic> im autist :)
<gnomefreak> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<cypherdelic> gnomefreak: they want to have my email-address
<cypherdelic> gnomefreak: cant i file a bug anonymously?
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: alot of things are going to break in gutsy to garrentee a fix it has to be filed as a bug.
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: no
<cypherdelic> gnomefreak: thats very bad
<gnomefreak> no its not it stops spam and other crap from posting on Launchpad
<cypherdelic> gnomefreak: as im working for a company that OWN everything i develop, so i wont do a "DON'T" and tell a bug report my email address
<cypherdelic> OWNS
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: than your bug is likely to not get fixed unless someone else files it
<Toma-> Give me some details and your email and ill file it?
<cypherdelic> my company could impeach me for that
<Toma-> are you serious?
<cypherdelic> YES
<Toma-> get a new job dude
<cypherdelic> its an apprenticeship
<Toma-> even more reason to leave :)
<cypherdelic> thats the way they promised me future
<cypherdelic> i need this apprenticeship to EVER get work
<Toma-> well dont file bugs
<gnomefreak> than i would say dont use development versions.
<gnomefreak> when testing devel versions bugs are needed to be files
<gnomefreak> filed
<cypherdelic> oh well im allowed to personally use it
<cypherdelic> but im not allowed to code under GPL because everything i code or develelop in any way to my business (it-systemelectricia) belongs to my company
<cypherdelic> dot. Over
<gnomefreak> yes you can im not stopping you what i am saying is if bug is not filed chances of it getting fixed is low
<cypherdelic> maybe someone different cares about vmwareplayer
<cypherdelic> i dont care about it ether, the only vm i got, was a xp-pro-sp2 for viewing education-videos of one of my teachers lol
<gnomefreak> vythe maintainer cares about it. but he wont know something is wrong with it unless you file a bug on it. or build it yourself and fix control file. your comapny can not tell you what you can and can not license at home.
<gnomefreak> s/vythe/the
<cypherdelic> its not relevant if its beeing developed in home or office
<cypherdelic> its part of them
<gnomefreak> anyway since you wont file a bug than i suggest you wait until its fixed if it gets fixed. remember gutsy hasnt been release for public use yet.
<l3on> hi all
<l3on> :)
<Hobbsee> heya
<DShepherd> are the specs for gibbon available? if they are where can i find themm
<Hobbsee> DShepherd: blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu
* l3on saluta tutti
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
* #ubuntu+1  [freenode-info]  channel trolls and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<sivik> how do i install a .cpkg file
<PriceChild> Hmmm I can't verify the signings on the new compiz packages...
<PriceChild> Anyone else around?
<borschty_> did you try reloading?
<PriceChild> Hmm apt thinks they're fine
<PriceChild> but the update manager complained
<PriceChild> how odd...
<PriceChild> ah well :)
<borschty_> i used synaptic and it did not complain iirc
<sivik> !cpkg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpkg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
#ubuntu+1 2007-05-25
<morphir> is there a channel for repository maintainers?
<crimsun> in what sense?
<crimsun> #ubuntu-motu is for universe and multiverse maintainers/developers
<crimsun> if you mean the actual backend (soyuz), that's a Canonical IRC channel
<morphir> thanx :)
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b *!*@pns.poen.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o LjL]  by LjL
<gnomefreak> LjL: is he being banned from everywhere?
<LjL> gnomefreak: he was being silly in -effects too, i thought i'd just preempt him in here
<gnomefreak> in -bugs too should i ban him therE?
<LjL> gnomefreak: i'm not there, ask crimsun
<gnomefreak> k
<conn> hi, is everyone else seeing the warnings in g_thread_init() when launching many applications?
<morphir> what it chkconfig being replaced with?
<morphir> I don't find it in the repos
<DShepherd> is the spec for gutsy available?
<RAOF> What do you mean by "the spec for gutsy"?
<RAOF> Specs, some of which are targeted for gutsy, are on launchpad
<DShepherd> RAOF, the stuff that the devs are working on for gutsy
<RAOF>   	 15  Pending Approval   	 60  Started   	 James Troup   	
<RAOF> 90 Essential 	techboard-2006 informational 	15 Pending Approval 	0 Unknown 	Matt Zimmerman 	
<RAOF> Damnit!
<RAOF> Sorry.  blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu./
<RAOF> I just can't seem to paste into irssi consistently :(
<DShepherd> RAOF, thanks
<vraa> hello!
<vraa> what are the repository changes so i can make 7.04 --> 7.10 ?
<gnomefreak> vraa: take a look at your current repos there is a huge clue on what to do. (you really dont want to play with 7.10 yet) just a suggestion
<vraa> yeah i think i found out how to
<vraa> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-428368.html
<vraa> i'm running it in vmware, i really want to test something out which is updated often
<Hobbsee> it breaks
<vraa> what do you mean it breaks?
<Hobbsee> it's the development version, gutsy breaks.
<vraa> oh that's fine
<vraa> i'm running it in vmware anyways. should be a good introduction to linux
<vraa> i have mac os x
<vraa> so i should learn more about the basics
<gnomefreak> devel versions are not a good way to learn the basics
<vraa> it's helping
<vraa> i'm learning what a c compiler does
<vraa> i tried to install vmware and it couldn't find the right kernel something, i think architecture? no idea. so it said i need a c compiler so i can make my own. that's the gcc thing.
<gnomefreak> when learning you have a tendency to break things. iif you do you wont beable to tell if its you that broke it or devels
<vraa> oh i dont break things
<vraa> i'm a good boy
<vraa> haha
<gnomefreak> vraa: build-essential would be what you want among other things for kernel building
<vraa> what is build-essential?
<gnomefreak> !be
<gnomefreak> ops
<vraa> according to about.com
<vraa> If you do not plan to build Debian packages, you don't need this package.
<gnomefreak> its a meta package for compiliers and other fun stuff
<vraa> oh, apt-get build-essential
<gnomefreak> vraa: you need it to compile ANYTHING
<gnomefreak> vraa: install
<vraa> apt-get install build-essential
<gnomefreak> vraa: i really suggest you stick with stable version of ubuntu
<vraa> bollocks, where is the fun in that?
<vraa> i have 7.04 installed at work
<vraa> i'll keep 7.10 in vmware to fuss around with
<vraa> 7.04 was so easy to install. it even asked if i wanted to import information from my windows partition. that was cool.
<vraa> oh i think i found something for 7.10. it installs gaim as well as pidgin
<vraa> at least the synaptics will download gaim package and pidgin package
<gnomefreak> vraa: it wont install gaim
<vraa> this is so fun
<gnomefreak> should remove gaim on upgrade
<gnomefreak> vraa: well if you find bugs file them, support for gutsy is not really here yet
<vraa> i sure will, i file bug reports for some mac software
<vraa> i assume that ubuntu has the same setup? trac and tickets and what not?
<gnomefreak> !bugs
<gnomefreak> if bot works yet
<gnomefreak> guess not
<vraa> heh looks like the bot is down
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yes it will, gaim eithe ris, or will be a metapckage in gutsy
<gnomefreak> vraa: launchpad.net
<vraa> wow what a nice looking site
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: right but it wont install gaim it will install pidgoin
<Hobbsee> please dont run gutsy if you dont have a working knowledge of apt and dpkg.
<gnomefreak> same as debians firefox does
<vraa> :(
<Hobbsee> for your own sanity
<vraa> i will learn apt and dpkg
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: true.  well, it wont install gaim and the program
<vraa> my sanity was long lost when i tried to do a gentoo minimal install
<Hobbsee> vraa: part of the problem of running gutsy is that you'll get into trouble, you'll need help, and often there's no one around to answer.  and those that do answer expect you to have a working knowledge of linux, so will tend to point you, rather than step you through, as you shouldnt be running the development versoin whcih gets broken, and fixed, and broken again, without knowing how to fix it - or at least how to have a semi-working system.
<vraa> oh i wont ask for help
<vraa> if i do it'll be in the ubuntu channel
<vraa> it'll be like this
<vraa> ubuntu+1: you need to execute $foo
<vraa> then i'll go to ubuntu and ask "how do you execute $foo" if google can't explain it
<Hobbsee> they'll probably say "check man foo" actually...
<Hobbsee> but in essence
<vraa> haha
<Hobbsee> i mean, you can run it, sure - you just have to know that you will run into problems, and sometimes you wont know how to fix them - especially if you're new to linux
<Hobbsee> er, debian-based systems, i meant
<vraa> that's fine with me. i'm just testing it out anyways, trying something new
* Hobbsee ponders looking into why python-sip4 and friends are broken.
* Hobbsee wonders if she's fixed her feisty enough to boot now, incidently
<gnomefreak> if python-sip4 was not broken it wouldnt be in gutsy ;)
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> networkstatus is fixed now, so knetworkmanager loads
<Hobbsee> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Hobbsee>   apport-qt hwdb-client-kde kubuntu-desktop language-selector-qt python-qt4 software-properties-kde
<Hobbsee> The following packages will be upgraded:
<Hobbsee>   python-sip4
* Hobbsee remembers this breakage from feisty
<Hobbsee> and that it was messy to look into fixing
* Hobbsee wonders if a rebuild will fix pyqt4
<gnomefreak> i remember that also
* gnomefreak wonders what i conflicts with maybe python-qt4 conflict 
<Hobbsee> yeah, it does
<Quinn_Storm> anyone else run into the strange situation where alsa+SDL+Intel-HDA==ugly crackly sound?
<Quinn_Storm> err, dmix might be involved too
<Quinn_Storm> not sure
<crimsun> it's normally dmix's fault.
<crimsun> you can confirm by using plughw: or hw: instead of default.
<Quinn_Storm> yeah but how do you fix it?  I can't live without dmix...
<crimsun> you can use pulseaudio
<Quinn_Storm> pulseaudio?
<crimsun> not a fix but a hackaround for this use case.
<Quinn_Storm> ah ok, its the finally-maintained esd-replacement
<crimsun> I need more debugging info. Does plughw: or hw: resolve the symptom?
<Quinn_Storm> do you know an easy way to make sure plughw/hw: is set for a given sdl game?
<crimsun> I'm not sure if SDL games provide a method for setting a specific ALSA virtual device
<crimsun> if you're not overriding pcm.!default {}, then it will use default, which is normally dmixed.
<Quinn_Storm> ah, well I put 'pcm.!default{  \n  type hw\n  card 0\n}' in .asoundrc, that good enough?
<crimsun> sure
<Quinn_Storm> ok yeah that seems to resolve the issue
<crimsun> ok, that should be resolved in 1.0.14. We've made slowptr the default.
<Quinn_Storm> ok, so I could just download/compile/install 1.0.14?
<crimsun> that would be a bit overkill
<crimsun> it's all asoundrc-based
<Quinn_Storm> ah ok
<Quinn_Storm> so how do I do it in asoundrc & keep dmix?
<Quinn_Storm> I don't know about slowptr and asoundrc has no docs
<crimsun> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/alsa-lib/pcm_plugins.html, see the Plugin: dmix syntax
<crimsun> note slowptr
<crimsun> it's about 3/5 down
<Quinn_Storm> ok
<Quinn_Storm> sorry for being a bit thick this morning
<crimsun> np, I don't expect everyone to know ALSA inside-out.
<Quinn_Storm> yeah, I should learn it though, I'm sure it'll come in handy
<Quinn_Storm> well, slowptr doesn't seem to quite provide the same fix as using raw hw
<crimsun> hw: ?
<crimsun> it shouldn't
<Quinn_Storm> its better but not perfect
<crimsun> hw: bypasses alsa-lib completely, so slowptr is moot
<Quinn_Storm> right
<Quinn_Storm> no
<Quinn_Storm> I mean using dmix+slowptr isn't quite as good as using hw:
<crimsun> interesting, so hw: is noticeably better than plughw: ?
<Quinn_Storm> hm? no, I mean: using the aforementioned !default, I get near-perfect sound.; using a dmix !default w/ slowptr, I get not-so-good sound, using no .asoundrc (default dmix), I get terrible sound
<crimsun> right, so hw: is noticeably better than plughw:
<crimsun> {type hw} gives you hw:
<crimsun> type plug {slave.pcm "hw:foo"} gives you plughw:
<Quinn_Storm> ah right, type plug, slave.pcm "dmixer" -- pcm.dmixer {} == plughw?
<crimsun> presuming you don't dmix in pcm.dmixer {}
<Quinn_Storm> yeah I do dmix there, that's what I am talking about - pcm.dmixer {} type dmix
<crimsun> if you do, it's plug:dmix: instead of plughw:
<Quinn_Storm> right, plug:dmix is what I am talking about
<Quinn_Storm> with slowptr true in it
<crimsun> ok
<Quinn_Storm> and it has a slave with pcm hw:0,0
<crimsun> you _may_ be able to fudge around it in the driver.
<Quinn_Storm> well maybe since HDA-Intel is so new, a newer alsa is a good idea anyway
<crimsun> try commenting out slowptr and using position_fix=2 or =3 with modprobe snd-hda-intel
<crimsun> (you'll need to unload it first, of course)
<Quinn_Storm> ok...will try that
<Quinn_Storm> nope, no love there, both actually make clicking worse, causing an each-buffer-click in addition to the crackling
<crimsun> ok, good, at least that means that the driver side isn't [as]  broken.
<Quinn_Storm> finding a fix would be good of course, as this is a system76 darter, and then I can forward the fix to the other users
<Quinn_Storm> and I did check, its not stray unmuted channels
<crimsun> no, it's a known alsa-lib issue
<Quinn_Storm> ok, guess then its not fixed in 1.0.14?
<crimsun> if it's the "hw: outperforms alsa-lib", then no
<Quinn_Storm> well, its the hw: doesn't cause lots of random crackling where plug:dmix does (even with slowptr)
<crimsun> that's a fairly intractable problem
<Quinn_Storm> the really ugly part of it is only some apps trigger this bug...specifically, it seems, SDL apps
<crimsun> it seems there's a lot of resampling involved
<Quinn_Storm> yeah that's probably where the bug comes from
<Quinn_Storm> that and...I wonder if SDL_mixer abuses dmix when present (multi-opens instead of premixing)
<Quinn_Storm> I get *almost* correct results with 'rate 44100' in my dmix section along with slowptr true, trying a huge buffer_size to see if that helps
<Quinn_Storm> hmm, doesn't seem to really change it
<Quinn_Storm> using period_size 2048 buffer_size 32768 seems to eliminate the problem (when used with slowptr 1)
<crimsun> that is _nasty_
<Quinn_Storm> yeah, but the lag isn't audible so..I'll live with it
<Cade> Are any other AIGLX users getting the white stuff around the panels with Compiz 0.5?
<crimsun> it's known, yes.
<Cade> kk :)
<Cade> just wanted to make sure... else I was gonna file the bug report
<ilyail3> can somebody help
<ilyail3> I need some help with using samba-python
<CarlFK> is there a gutsy iso ?
<kalpik> CarlFK, not yet
<kalpik> wait for sometime
<CarlFK> k - somehting wonky with usb, figured I would see if 'new stuff' made any difference
<kalpik> CarlFK, you can upgrade to gutsy by changing all references of feisty to gutsy and then doing an apt-get dist-upgrade
<CarlFK> good timing.  I was 30 secnds away from doing a feisty-server install on it
<CarlFK> "Need to get 338MB of archives."  I need to setup squid or something...
<CarlFK> proably would have been quicker to do the f-server, then dist-grade that
<CarlFK> do all of the releases pull from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/ ?
<CarlFK> I was trying to find a URL that had all the gutsy .deb's - guessing I would have to use http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Contents-i386.gz ?
<CarlFK> guessing there is a list of debs that is combied with the repo listed in sources.list....
<kalpik> CarlFK, yes :)
<CarlFK> ok, squid and a few gig of disk space will be way easier
<CarlFK> isn't there some apt proxy thing that might be 'better' ?
<kalpik> CarlFK, im not too sure but have you tried aptoncd?
<CarlFK> does it require me to burn a CD?
<kalpik> CarlFK, no.. it just creates ISO files.. you can restore the apt cache with the help of the iso itself
<CarlFK> hmm
<CarlFK> any idea how to mirror archive.ubuntu.com ?
<edgy> Hi, where can I find a how to for installaing gutsy in chroot or in it's own partition?
<gnomefreak> !chroot
<ubotwo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<edgy> gnomefreak: and if I just want to install gutsy in it's own system? is there an iso to begin with?
<gnomefreak> edgy: no
<gnomefreak> edgy: none of the work. it has not been released to the public yet
<gnomefreak> wait for alpha if you are brave and can do without a system
<edgy> gnomefreak: so what's the recommended way to install the current unstable version?
<gnomefreak> if not wait till rc release
<gnomefreak> edgy: you dont yet
<gnomefreak> s/the/them
<edgy> gnomefreak: Umm! ok thx
<gnomefreak> edgy: how do you install something that has no ISO to install from?
<gnomefreak> if the ISO isnt working any other method is most likely not working ;)
<edgy> gnomefreak: if I force a package to install via force-all and now I cannot upgrade my system or update it because it claims it's broken. but the package work for me and I want to leave it, how can I convince apt or synaptic to ignore it?
<gnomefreak> edgy: i suggest you dont use gutsy if you are using --force-$anything to begin with. find out what you did and reverse it to fix it.
<gnomefreak> edgy: force should never be used unless you know all the packages/files you are forcing very well and can fix it if it breaks. force is a great way to fudge up a system
<edgy> gnomefreak: I am using feisty now and I forced the installation of  a new version of recordmydesktop from gutsy, but I want to leave it
<gnomefreak> edgy: your mixing packages (also a very bad thing to do)
<edgy> gnomefreak: man it's not a production system so don't worry ;)
<gnomefreak> edgy: im not worried at all
<edgy> gnomefreak: I mean shouldn't there be away to ignore broken packages if some one is brave enough to do it?
<gnomefreak> edgy: you will do as you wish but dont expect to get support for gutsy for a while since really at this stage only devel should be using it
<gnomefreak> edgy NO
<gnomefreak> you FIX broken packages
<edgy> gnomefreak: fix'ing here mean remove them?
<gnomefreak> efgyone broken package can lead to a messed up system that may not boot. not your package but they are ther
<gnomefreak> edgy: well yes mixing package is the worst thing you can do. is the worst when you dont know what dependancies it has. but why would people read
<gnomefreak> edgy: remove the package and build it for feisty
<edgy> gnomefreak: ok I will do. Thanks
<gnomefreak> fix anything else it screwed up too im sure it installed a few other packages as depends
<gnomefreak> hint if libc6 is one of them reinstall
<edgy> gnomefreak: so before gutsy has an iso I cannot install a feisty base system and do dist-upgrade with -d -c option
<gnomefreak> edgy: you can if you choose
<gnomefreak> but take the warning i gave you to heart since im running 2 gutsy systems and 2 gutsy chroots
<gnomefreak> edgy: hint DONT ever use force please as you  will only back yourself into a corner you cant get out of (atleast until you know what each package does and can fix it
<edgy> gnomefreak: ok I won't do it again after this bold warning
<edgy> thx gnomefreak again and bye
#ubuntu+1 2007-05-26
<defcon_> can I upgrade to gutsy from feisty
<defcon_> without reinstalling os
<defcon_> or, what is different
<borschty_> you can, but i would not advise you to do it, if you don't know how to do it
<defcon_> borschty_, what are the differences
<borschty_> gutsy is likely to contain errors, some of them even preventing the machine from booting up
<defcon_> why upgrade/switch
<borschty_> different: newer gnome and updated libraries, so far
<borschty_> and pidgin replaced gaim (well actually it is just a version upgrade with a name change)
<borschty_> at the moment you would not be able to install evince or gimp
<borschty_> but if you don't know how to fix a broken system or are not willing to submit bugs you found there currently is no reason to upgrade... but if you are change feisty to gutsy in your sources.list and apt-get update and dist-upgrade
<DanaG> Powertop is a nifty utility.
<DanaG> But, for some reason suspend is now broken in the 2.6.22 kernel for me.
<DanaG> The odd thing is that it hangs on suspend, not on resume.
<defcon_> borschty_, can I just upgrade my gnome in feisty
<defcon_> ?
<borschty_> no
<defcon_> so basically the bugs are with gnome?
<borschty_> which bugs?
<defcon_> well the difference is just libraries and gnome correct
<defcon_> can I revert back after upgrade
<borschty_> will be very hard
<crdlb> !downgrade
<borschty_> and not advisable if you have to ask such questions
<ubotwo> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<DanaG> It'd be better to back up your whole Ubuntu partition.
<borschty_> or use a vmware image of ubuntu 7.04 and upgrade this
* DanaG lacks the necessary hard drive space.
* borschty_ is running gutsy as only install on his machine... just because ;)
<defcon_> borschty_, can I install gutsy to a partition while being in feisty
<defcon_> or do I got to install via livecd
<arkygeek> hi :)
<defcon_> im interested in trying it out/bug testing, I have another drive thats empty
<defcon_> matter fact i'll just install to a virtual box
<arkygeek> i need to bypass the power limiting feature of the new kernel wrt usb devices
<defcon_> !install
<ubotwo> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<arkygeek> specifically, i have a usrobotics usr5420 usb wifi
<borschty_> then you should download a nightly iso and install itt onto that partition
<crdlb> are there iso's yet?
<defcon_> borschty_, iso location?
<defcon_> live cd?
<borschty_> crdlb: i do not use them, but i think so...
<defcon_> borschty_, best way to install gutsy?
<defcon_> sorry im killing u with q's
<borschty_> if there are no nightlies, take your feisty install cd, install that to the free partition, boot into that and then change your /etc/apt/sources.list from feisty into gutsy
<borschty_> then sudo apt-get update
<borschty_> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DanaG> kernel wrt usb?
<arkygeek> 2.6.20-15-generic
<borschty_> might lead to some problems right now, cause libpoppler prevents evince and gimp from installing, which are a dependency of ubuntu-desktop
<DanaG> http://www.yes-www.org/www-is-not-deprecated/
<defcon_> thankyou borschty_ bbiab
<DanaG> heh, http://no-www.org/
<arkygeek> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225206
<arkygeek> The basics of the problem is that Edgy has a new "feature" that limits the power that goes to USB devices. This is all well and good to protect USB devices, except when a device wants more power then the kernel likes. The WUSB54GS is one of those devices.
<arkygeek> This feature can be turned off. Here's how.
<arkygeek> etc.  however, it aint workin... :s
<DanaG> Another odd thing: my scrolling on my touchpad isn't working.
<DanaG> oh hey, my right edge was wrong... fixed it.
<DanaG> Oh, something odd:
<DanaG> when I put my iAudio6 in MTP mode, it still shows up as a USB Mass Storage device.
<DanaG> It's not a big issue for me because I usually use UMS mode, but it is still a bug.
<DanaG> heh, /me still thinks of Gusty.
<DanaG> oh, and now there's also a san2
<DanaG> http://san2.csc.calpoly.edu
<DanaG> lovely naming, eh?
<DanaG> Sorry for the downtime!
<DanaG> 
<DanaG>    The Cal Poly CSC SAN is down at the moment for maintenance... please
<DanaG>    try again later!
<DanaG>    We're aware of the problem and are working towards a quick solution!
<DanaG>    Thanks for your patience!
<DanaG> er, brokenness in my paste-ness.
<DanaG> argh, I keep using the wrong channel.
<DanaG> WTF?  Nautilus is crashing when I go to Properties of some files.
<borschty_> regular files or things like named pipes?
<DanaG> Media files, it seems.
<DanaG> Oh, and I still haven't gotten around to filing that "kernel oops on Audigy 2ZS Notebook" bug report.
<Enverex> Is it possible to use the FGLRX drivers on 7.10?
<DanaG> Yay, now I need magic sysrq.
<borschty_> if you are not using .22-kernel it should be
<Enverex> borschty_, The problem is XOrg, not the kernel
<borschty_> oh, that got updated, too... already forgot about that
<Enverex> So, the question still stands
<DanaG> Device 'dock.0' does not have a release() function, it is broken and must be fixed.
<DanaG> hmm, xubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop both have broken dependencies.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: known.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: do you get kontact and knoda dependancy problems when upgrading to 3.5.7?
<Hobbsee> DanaG: i'm hearing that some people od, and some dont.
<DanaG> I don't have kubuntu-desktop installed at all, yet.
<DanaG> For xubuntu-desktop, there's a broken dependency with the mixer app.
<Hobbsee> wouldnt surprise me
<Hobbsee> in fact, it *would* suprrise me if those metapackages wer einstallable
<DanaG> For kubuntu-desktop, I don't remember which package it was.  Let me check.
<DanaG> aah, python-sip4 is unavailable.  python-qt4 depends on it.
<Hobbsee> yeah, pyqt4 is broken with teh new sip4
<Hobbsee> we know about it
<Hobbsee> the knetworkmanager is fixed now, though
<DanaG> Hmm, also, suspend seems to have broken.  Oddly, this time it hangs on suspend, rather than on resume like it did before (due to BIOS bug).
* Hobbsee shrug
<Hobbsee> you appeared to expect it to wrok
<Hobbsee> Sysinfo for 'LongPointyStick': Linux 2.6.22-5-generic running KDE 3.5.7, CPU: Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2250  @ 1.73GHz at 800 MHz (3458 bogomips), HD: 29/71GB, RAM: 1393/1510MB, 124 proc's, 3.23h up
<Hobbsee> oh, i am using -5 now
<DanaG> Longpointystick?  Nice hostname.
<Hobbsee> yep
<DanaG> Mine's boring: m685
<DanaG> (model number -- brand: Gateway.)
* DanaG loves seeing people
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> damn apostrophe
<DanaG> I love going to public access points (like at my school) and seeing people's workstation names on service-discovery-applet.
<Hobbsee> wow, lots of kernel changes
<Hobbsee> hehe, yep
<DanaG> Have you tried "powertop" yet?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> today :)
<DanaG> i8042 seems to be a major interruptor.
<Hobbsee>   43.5% (280.0)       <interrupt> : i8042
<Hobbsee> i'm wondering what that is, though
<DanaG> psmouse, for one.
<DanaG> Is there a nice list of what's new in 3.5.7?
<DanaG> Besides broken (or broken-out) kcontrol...
<Hobbsee> kcontrol is broken?
<DanaG> At least when I try it from under Gnome.
<DanaG> The tree pane is empty for me.
<Hobbsee> system settings is broken.  kcontrol works fine here
<Hobbsee> i think there's a bug on taht?
<DanaG> But in my Gnome panel, I see "other" that has everything there.
<DanaG> s/panel/menu/
<DanaG> I use Gnome because KDE feels bulky to me.  Note that bulky != bloaty.
<Hobbsee> you'd have to check for a bug on it
<DanaG> Gaah, don'tcha love part messages that have invalid characters?
<DanaG> /* <96><81><96><82><96><83><96><84><96><85><96><86><96><87><96><88> */
<DanaG>        
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee ponders what to fix
* DanaG needs to go fill "sleep" gauge
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b %*!*@ubuntu/bot/ubotwo]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<cyrill62> Hi everybody !
<cyrill62> I'm on Ubuntu gutsy, and I'd 2 problems with ia32-libs-gtk, and  |<kaafree> step2back, do you have jabber contact ?                       [11:1$] 
<cyrill62> firefox
<cyrill62> dpkg crash on install of ia32-libs-gtk because he'll override /usr/lib32/lubXcursor.so.0.2
<cyrill62> and it's file is contain in ia32-libs
<cyrill62> even tought, dpkg don't want to install ia32-libs-gtk
<cyrill62> and the second problem, when i run firefox, it doesn't start and I've a bad error message
<cyrill62> ***MEMORY-WARNING***: firefox-bin[9714] : GSlice: g_thread_init() must be called before all other GLib functions;)] 
<cyrill62> Somebody can solve that, and help me?
<gnomefreak> cyrill62: ia32libs-* are broken as for the memory thing restart into memtest and let it rin a coupld of hours.
<gnomefreak> see if it finds anything bad
<cyrill62> the ia32-libs problem and the firefox problem isn't the linked
<cyrill62> it's 2 different problems
<gnomefreak> if your on 64bit its possible they are linked but wont know until you do a memtest and everything comes up good ;)
<gnomefreak> assuming since you need those libs your on 64. libpoppler is also going through a major transition atm so if either depands on poppler it very much can be that.
<cyrill62> for ia32-libs-gtk, I think it's just a conflict between ia32-libs and ia32-libs-gtk
<cyrill62> even tought I solve the memory warning problem, it'll not solve the ia32-libs problem
<gnomefreak> cyrill62: dont know cant build them since i dont have a 64box atm. try filing a bug on it
<cyrill62> on launchpad?
<gnomefreak> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<cyrill62> Ok, this bug with ia32-libs is already reported
<cyrill62> 7 hours ago
<gnomefreak> cyrill62: figured it would have been can i see the bug please
<cyrill62> bug number 116770
<gnomefreak> bug 116770
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116770 in ia32-libs-gtk "ia32-libs-gtk can't be updated due to file conflict" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116770
<gnomefreak> cyrill62: make sure you comment with as much info as possible including pasting the errors
<cyrill62> the error message is already posted
<cyrill62> mine is in french, but it's the same
<cyrill62> lol
<gnomefreak> post as much info as you can give. all he did was paste the error that maybe helpfull enough but i dont use it so ive never looked at the package
<cyrill62> ok
<cyrill62> I should register me on launchpad before...
<sivaji> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22563/ dpkg crashed
<Hobbsee> sivaji: ...that's not a crash.
<Hobbsee> sivaji: and if you read it, you should be able to figure out what to do from there
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : Please do not run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependancies | Ubuntu 7.10 will be nicknamed the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | Do not use development versions of Ubuntu on production systems | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape!
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : Please do not run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependancies.  Things do break, this is normal | Ubuntu 7.10 will be nicknamed the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | Do not use development versions of Ubuntu on production systems | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape!
<sivaji> Hobbsee i tried  -f still i cant that is why i am asking u
<Hobbsee>   Package libssl0.9.6 is not installed.
<Hobbsee> try installing it then
<Hobbsee> ditto the other
<Hobbsee> -f usually isnt a good idea, unless you're sure of what you're doing.
<sivaji> Hobbsee read properly that is not installable
<sivaji> ymessenger: Depends: libssl0.9.6 but it is not installable
<sivaji> u r very clever
<Hobbsee> then you need to wait, file a bug if it's not already filed, and/or fix it.
* Hobbsee copy pasted, actually..
<sivaji> ya i  corrected that by remove ymessenger package
<Hobbsee> that works
<sivaji> are u operator
<Hobbsee> did you file a bug?
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<sivaji> no i got my problem solved
<sivaji> are u operator
<Hobbsee> ymessenger isnt even *in* ubuntu
<sivaji> ya i know
<sivaji> are u operator
<Hobbsee> yes.
<Hobbsee> i couldnt have changed the topic if i wasnt one.
<sivaji> ok bye
<sivaji> Hobbsee i got one doubt
<Hobbsee> shoot
<Hobbsee> libssl0.9.6 wasnt installable, as it didnt exist in gutsy.
<Hobbsee> ditto xlibs
<sivaji> 64bit processor consumes 64bit to store a unit data it means it need twice space that 32bit processor so 64bit inefficient corrct
<sivaji> Hobbsee are u there ?
<Hobbsee> i'm not an expert on 64 bit systems.
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-b %*!*@ubuntu/bot/ubotwo]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-b %*!*@ubuntu/bot/ubotwo]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ompaul> I was vicious here :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Enverex> hrm, wasn't someone saying about ia32-libs being broken with ia32-libs-gtk?
<cyrill62> Yes?
<Enverex> hmm, seems there's a conflict with SDL too
<Enverex> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ia32-libs_1.19ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/lib32/libdirect-0.9.so.25.0.0', which is also in package ia32-libs-sdl
<cyrill62> hum.....shit
<cyrill62> I think that the package creator miss to delete some librairies in ther package...
<Hobbsee> Enverex: bug report is filed.
<Hobbsee> both of them
<cyrill62> it's just a minor bug, just the ia32-libs package is corrupted...
<cyrill62> the ia32-libs package should be rebuild
<Hobbsee> didnt seem like rebuild material to me, when i glanced at it.
<cyrill62> I hope that it'll be solve tomorrow, because I can't run firefox32...
* Hobbsee points cyrill62 to the part of the topic abotu production systems and gutsy
<Hobbsee> it probably wont be fixed tomorrow, anyway
<Hobbsee> it being a weekend, and all.
<cyrill62> nobody work the week end?
<cyrill62> isn't a company, it's a community...
<Hobbsee> not the paid developers, usually
<Hobbsee> depends
<Enverex> I use 7.10 on both of my machines simply because I kinda hate out of date software. I'd use Debian Sid but it lacks lots of the "Just works" features of Ubuntu.
<Hobbsee> it's not terribly time critical, and they'll likely start working 24x7 weeks closer to release
<cyrill62> but ubuntu isn't maintain only by paid developpers?
<Hobbsee> this is true
<Hobbsee> cyrill62: still, the guy who last uploaded it is paid, so is probably having the weekend off.
<Enverex> Ironic, the unpaid ones do stuff 7 days, the paid ones 5 days :P
<cyrill62> lol
<cyrill62> yes but paids work 12H by day on it
<Hobbsee> Enverex: nah, not really.  we still take time off, go to uni, work, etc too
<cyrill62> but unpaids not sure...and somthimes mote
<cyrill62> mre
<cyrill62> more
<Hobbsee> 12 hour days?  that i doubt.  no one works them, in a normal working week, unless you're in a crazy country
<Enverex> Like the UK
<Enverex> heh
<cyrill62> lol I'm french
<Hobbsee> Enverex: exactly
<cyrill62> the more lazy country
<cyrill62> lol
* Hobbsee taps fingers, and waits for these two packages to build
<cyrill62> when I think 12H/day, it's just because I don't know how many hours by day work others country
<Hobbsee> 8, usually
<cyrill62> in france, it's 7 or 8H/days
<cyrill62> in france it's 35H/week
<cyrill62> but with the new french president it'll change... ;-(
<cyrill62> lol
<Hobbsee> oh good, the rest of kde got done
<cyrill62> and nobody have problems with firefox on amd64 Gutsy?
* Hobbsee doesnt run amd64
<Hobbsee> most people dont run gutsy yet.
<Enverex> cyrill62, Works fine on both my machine
<Enverex> *s
<cyrill62> I'd go on gutsy when fiesty was stable
<cyrill62> to had the last kernel
<Hobbsee> you couldnt
<cyrill62> and progs
<Hobbsee> toolchain was being built
<Hobbsee> but crazy people, and those fixing bugs can, yes :)
<Enverex> I really just can't decide on what distro to use and it's driving me mad
<Hobbsee> out of?
<cyrill62> I do, just change the repo on my sources.list
<cyrill62> and apt-get update+apt-get dist-upgrade
<cyrill62> and 'cool I'm in gutsy now :-)'
<Enverex> All of them, heh. I liked Gentoo but the compile times and attitude of the devs turned me off. Ubuntu lacks a "rolling version" which I really want. Debian has Sid but... it seems kinda dated in terms of bug-trackers etc and slow to progress...
<cyrill62> me too
<Hobbsee> arch?
<Hobbsee> although that's a compile thing too, i believe
<Enverex> Hobbsee, x86_64
<Enverex> Hobbsee, No ideas?
<Hobbsee> about?
<Hobbsee> i've got ideas about the new package i just uploaded, that's about it.
<Enverex> Is that to replace the broken ia32 libs?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> i cant upload to main
<Enverex> Ah
<Hobbsee> (yet)
<Enverex> There's one thing that I don't like about Ubuntu. They don't update drivers and that's a bad thing.
<Hobbsee> drivers?  which one were you after?
<Hobbsee> or in a stable release?
<Enverex> In a stable release I mean
<Hobbsee> because they tend to change things, yes.
<Enverex> Using old drivers is never a good idea, especially when all drivers are so... "unfinished" in Linux
<Hobbsee> if i'm running a stable release, adn something changes, and i'm needing my computer to do work on, then i'll be pissed.
<Hobbsee> if it's broken it
<Enverex> Can you image if someone was complaining about a game not working well on XP or something and they were using a driver from 2000...
<Hobbsee> they'd have 2000 programs, too?
<Enverex> They'd probably have updated any apps they care about
* Hobbsee shrugs
* Hobbsee doesnt do kernel drivers and such
<Hobbsee> there are advantages and disadvantages of both methods
<Enverex> Old drivers rarely have advantages
<Hobbsee> stable systems for everyone has it's advantages
<Hobbsee> keep in midn - these drivers are in the kernel - so every ubuntu user using that release gets the upgrade
<Hobbsee> not just you, as would happen in a windows system
<Hobbsee> (for the most part, anyway)
<Enverex> Just because a driver is old doesn't mean it's stable though. I.e. the ATi drivers always have issues, just the newer ones have less issues (well, hopefully anyway). Just because it loads XOrg doesn't really mean it's ~stable~.
<Hobbsee> this is true
<Hobbsee> stable as in, known set of issues, doesnt suddenly blow up and leave you without X the day after an update.
<Hobbsee> didnt you ever hear about the X update saga?
<Enverex> I guess this is one of my issues with Linux in general. You're kinda locked to old software till the distro is updated... where as with Windows it's easy to update things...
<Enverex> lol, I was with Gentoo for that, even more painful
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> or use gentoo and friends
<Hobbsee> where you control what you want
<Hobbsee> but you still ahve to wait for windows to update things too, keep in mind
<Hobbsee> how much stuff doesnt work with vista, and isnt yet compatible?
<Hobbsee> particularly when it was first released
<Enverex> That's only for Windows core, not for the applications you use on it
<Enverex> As I said, I liked Gentoo because it was a rolling version and very controlable, BUT, compiles take ages and the devs were complete assholes
<Hobbsee> this is always the tradeoff, yes.
<Hobbsee> things do take time to build.
<Enverex> I'd run into compilation failures all the time though due to... god knows what reasons and stuff would never get fixed, so I got sick of spending all my time trying to fix the distro rather than use it.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> this is one of the problem with rolling releases, yes.
<Hobbsee> come on...build kdelibs, build...
<Enverex> I'm fighting on my laptop at the moment though, it's an ATi card and fglrx doesn't support XOrg 1.3
<Hobbsee> i'm not convinced that the "rolling release which fully works, which has all the latest components" actually exists.
<Enverex> I don't mind if it doesn't fully work, just as long as it doesn't have massive issues
<Hobbsee> i'm suspecting it's a wishful myth, just like the one about infinite developers
<Hobbsee> you cant upgrade teh base componentry without major breakage in a lot of cases, though.
<Enverex> Well Debian Sid seemed ok and Gutsy seems ok to me, but I'm kinda worried using it because unlike Sid it's not designed to be used at all
<Hobbsee> we say that, so people dont scream when their machine doesnt boot one day
<Hobbsee> or X doesnt work
<Hobbsee> it's not actually too bad, really.
<Hobbsee> most things will work, on a day to day basis.  on balance.
<Enverex> I guess I'm used to fixing stuff after using Gentoo for 4 years. The warning is for people that don't really know how to do anything on their Linux install other than the easy stuff eh?
<Hobbsee> pretty much, yep
<Hobbsee> and those who expect it to work all the time
<Enverex> Fairy muff
<Hobbsee> yay, kdepim finished
<Enverex> Is anything wrong with DVD's in 7.10 at the moment (i.e. reasons why it wouldn't work)
<Hobbsee> everything's being merged at the moment
<Hobbsee> so, probably
<lemonade> i had some trouble with codecs few days ago
<Enverex> I can't play DVDs on my laptop with anything. Tried MPlayer, Totem, VLC, etc.
<Hobbsee> installed libdvdcss2 from whatever source?
<Enverex> Yup
<Enverex> and all the other DVD libs, etc
<Hobbsee> no idea then
<Enverex> I had a horrible feeling it was the drive or something but it worked in XP
<Peaker_> is hibernation broken now?
<Peaker_> kcontrol center seems to be
<cypherdelic> please help. i cant open my luks encrypted storage with gutsy since today
<cypherdelic> i can Dump the info of the partition everything seems to be alright
<cypherdelic> i can try to luksOpen, but as i type in the Passphrase it wont continue
<cypherdelic> :)
<cypherdelic> :(( please help
<cypherdelic> i already reinstalled all packages
<cypherdelic> how can i switch back to feisty packages
<cypherdelic> just reediting the sources.list wont work?
<cypherdelic> how to downgrade
<cypherdelic> ok forget what i say suddenly after just waiting some couples of minutes it hooked in my partition
<coNP> does gutsy work atm?
<coNP> it's high time I ruined my system :)
<edgy> Hi, I want to install gutsy in a chroot so i did: sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd gutsy /var/chroot/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ and at the end of it I have a message of: W: Failure trying to run: chroot /var/chroot mount -t proc proc /proc, is this normal?
<edgy> sudo chroot /var/chroot/
<edgy> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<edgy> and now I am getting this ^, what's wrong please?
<asubedi> does tracker still store its stuff in .Tracker? I just compiled the svn trunk and am running it. However, .Tracker is still not created.
<edgy> asubedi: is tracker better than beagle?
<asubedi> edgy: i haven't used beagle for a long while, but when I used both of them, tracker was better
<asubedi> but i don't think tracker has progressed much since then. It's internals have changed a lot, and that's where the devs seem to put in a lot of effort nowadays
<edgy> asubedi: thx
<edgy> asubedi: are you using gutsy in chroot?
<asubedi> nope
<asubedi> edgy: i just upgraded wholesale to gutsy, but i think it was not a very good idea
<edgy> asubedi: yes sure it's not a good idea. it's way from being near usable
<edgy> I cannot even let it work in chroot, leave alone as a standalone
<asubedi> edgy: actually it's mostly working fine
<asubedi> edgy: only evince was not getting installed, but now i am using svn trunk of evince a i need some new stuff that is only in the trunk
<Peaker_> I am using gutsy here and on my laptop
<Peaker> hibernation is broken, and so is kcontrol. Don't think anything else specific is broken
<Peaker> (here)
<Enverex> hmm, my sound appears to have broken, mPlayer gives...
<Enverex> alsa-lib: pcm_hw.c:1242:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed: Device or resource busy
<Enverex> alsa-lib: pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<Enverex> But I don't remember seeing any ALSA changes lately
<Enverex> Nevermind, turns out it's PulseAudio locking the soundcard... not a good thing
#ubuntu+1 2007-05-27
<Enverex> Damnit, there's another one now aswell
<Enverex> Why are the rt2500 and rt2500pci drivers missing from the ,22 kernel?
<Enverex> (and .21 kernel for that matter)
<gnomefreak> Enverex: neither have been released as upgrade. you will be missing modules for a while in the kernels as with ever other release has seen
<Enverex> gnomefreak, Ah, I thought they packaged all modules with each kernel, I didn't realise they missed any
<Enverex> The issue is that the rt2500-source in the repos doesn't compile against the kernel though :/
<gnomefreak> not all modules get packaged right away or you would get alot more breakage
<Enverex> More breakage than it not working at all? lo
<Enverex> *lol
<gnomefreak> Enverex: breakage to other things
<gnomefreak> hence more people with broken kernel
<gnomefreak> Enverex: if you want more of an ETA on it check with #ubuntu-kernel but dont be suprised if you dont get an answer its weekend and most people are not here
<Enverex> Ah, it's just annoying how the kernel lacks it and it the package in the repo wont compile against the kernel
<gnomefreak> Enverex: that is why its not in it :)
* gnomefreak gone
<Enverex> ...
<crimsun> Enverex: fix it, submit the diff.
<Enverex> crimsun, ... erm, yeah... because I know everything about the 2500 RT driver...
<Hobbsee> learn it.
<Enverex> ... I'm having  Dejavu of being back on Gentoo...
<crimsun> Enverex: in short, because the kernel is strapped for resources, and because no one from the community has stepped up to give it some love, it's not there.
<crimsun> kernel team, even.
<Hobbsee> Enverex: gentoo is the same - it doestn ahve infinite resources for development.  it requires people to step up if they want to see something happening, in almost all cases.
<Enverex> And here I was thinking Ubuntu was the "just works" distro
<Hobbsee> it usually does.
<Hobbsee> but that doesnt mean it doesnt have areas it cant improve on
<Hobbsee> nor does it mena that it doesnt have the manpower problems of any linux distro
<Enverex> It's just odd that the driver used to be in the kernel and it was actually "the" recommended chipset to have on the Wiki guides
<Hobbsee> then it shouldnt be that hard to get it in again
<Hobbsee> oh good, kdepim built and was published.
<Enverex> Hobbsee, That would be true if I could get it to compile against the kernel...
<Hobbsee> heh, indeed
<Hobbsee> crimsun: who knows anything about poppler, apart from pitti?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: maybe seb or the Debian maintainer.
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> crimsun: krita looks for a file that now doesnt exist.
* Hobbsee hasnt looked into it yet
<LjL> ubotwo part
<mzuverink> Ive got a broblem with my moms wireless on her laptop.  I finally converted her and have install Feisty on a Gateway MT6451, the wireless card reports in Hardware Information as Unknown Device(0x5a37) Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card.  I have tried a bunch of various Howto's and nothing seems to work.  Does anyone have this card and have a surefire way to make it run?
<DanaG> Hmm, now suspend works, but resume doesn't.
<mzuverink> whenever I log out of my user while the ATI proprietary drivers are install I cannot get a login screen, all goes black and stays that way, any fix come to mind anyone?
<Hobbsee> remove the ATI drivers?
<gnomefreak> mzuverink: feisty?
<Hobbsee> ATI probably hasnt updated tehir drivers for the new xorg in gutsy
<mzuverink> yeah feisty
<gnomefreak> mzuverink: ask in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: they havent
<Hobbsee> yay, ATI
* Hobbsee hugs her intel card
<mzuverink> they havent answered much there all night of any relevence
<gnomefreak> normally they release around beta unless they have changed the way they release
<gnomefreak> mzuverink: read the topic of this channel it is only for gutsy
<mzuverink> sorry, my bad
<gnomefreak> mzuverink: good chance they dont know. file a bug or if you have beryl/compiz disable it
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: ahh
<cyphase> is there a cd image of gutsy, or do you have to dist-upgrade from feisty?
<Hobbsee> dist-upgrade
<cyphase> thought so
<cyphase> thanks
<Hobbsee> see the topic, with the schedule, for when there will be
<cyphase> yea, i have.. i just thought there might be a daly build
<cyphase> daily*
<gnomefreak> cyphase: its not ready for any public testing yet. its is for devels atm
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: it's really not that bad atm - as long as you dont need things like oo.o
<cyphase> gnomefreak: i know.. i'm just going to install it in a VM
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: right now no its really not but it will be
<gnomefreak> cyphase: you are gonna need to upgrade.
<cyphase> gnomefreak: yea, i know
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: true dat.
<gnomefreak> if they dont fix hunspell and poppler than it will be a bit late
* Hobbsee should ensure that her feisty actually boots before gutsy gets any more major changes, i guess.
<gnomefreak> cyphase: it will remove gimp and a few other thing
<gnomefreak> s
<Hobbsee> poppler has been fixed
<Hobbsee> it's the others which are slow
<gnomefreak> ah
<Hobbsee> and it appears that the popler interface has changed a fair bit - krita didnt build, for eg
<gnomefreak> gimp was uninstallible yesterday
<cyphase> gnomefreak: again, i'm going to install it in a VM. I don't want to dedicate a machine to it right now
<gnomefreak> oh it was a fairly big change
<gnomefreak> cyphase: im just letting you know what is going to happen so you dont come back saying crap gimp is gone i needed that
<iKs> Hi all :)
<iKs> I just installed Gutsy (I upgraded from Fesity) and I'm having a tiny problem with fonts
<iKs> When I rebooted, all my fonts were like 2 pts smaller
<iKs> that was not a real problem, I went to System >> Admin >> Fonts and chossed 12 instead of 10
<iKs> but some apps do not take thi sinto account :s
<iKs> Firefox (task bar and body), Thunderbird (task bar), XChat(body)
<iKs> Does anyone have the same problem ?
<iKs> Anyone ? :s
<zaggynl> iKs, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=437727
<zaggynl> yay forums and google
<Hobbsee> !weekend is <reply> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<zaggynl> awesome
<iKs> zaggynl: Thx a lot ! I ran a search on font and didn't find anything
<zaggynl> iKs, I hope it works out for ya :)
<iKs> zaggynl: but searching for thuderbird and Firefox is not a bad idea :p
<iKs> zaggynl: I'll read the topic ;) Thx again
<zaggynl> iKs, actually I used this: 'http://www.google.nl/search?hl=nl&q=gutsy+small+fonts&btnG=Google+zoeken&meta='
<zaggynl> !zaggynl is <reply> some random guy on #ubuntu
<zaggynl> :(
<Hobbsee> !night is <reply>  It's the middle of the night in the US and the UK.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, and so therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !night
<ubotu> It's the middle of the night in the US and the UK.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, and so therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<Hobbsee> good bot.
<iKs> zaggynl: Worked for XChat and for Fiefox and Thunderbird before their reboot :/
<iKs> (XCHat still works fine but Firefox and Thunderbird came back to default)
<iKs> Anyway it's not a big deal and knowing I'm not the only one experiencing this issue is enough for me ;)
<iKs> I'll have a look at LP
<zaggynl> oki
<Enverex> Hobbsee, Middle of the night? It's 1 in the afternoon
<zaggynl> Enverex, he was adding stuff and testing ;-)
<Enverex> Ah, lol
<Enverex> and the US is like 5 to 8 hours behind the UK, or even 6 to 9 during BST so if it's the middle of the night in the UK then it wont be in the US
<Hobbsee> zaggynl: she.  but true
<zaggynl> oh, pardon me :3, I missed your female characteristics
<Hobbsee> :)
<Enverex> Heh, "Hobbs" doesn't sound female :P Always makes me think of the guy from the start of Beneath a Steel Sky, Hobbins :P
<Hobbsee> Enverex: sure, but sarah does :)
<zaggynl> ah, there we go
<jussi01> hehe
<Hobbsee> :)
<Enverex> "Like my little robot?" "It's crap son"
<kurisu> hi, does anyone know how to fix this please: PCI: Bus #06 (-#09) is hidden behind transparent bridge #01 (-#01)
<gnomefreak> kurisu: feisty?
<kurisu> yes
<gnomefreak> kurisu: join #ubuntu and ask please
<kurisu> ahh oh yeah im in the wrong channel... sorry
<ScarFreewill> any1 treid to run kde4?
<jadacyrus> Is there a way to install linux-restricted-modules w/out nvidia-kernel-common
<DanaG> I fixed xubuntu-desktop by installing the Feisty versions of the mixer and mixer-alsa packages.
<DanaG> This channel often seems rather quiet.
<jussi01> DanaG: it is as gutsy is not yet even alpha...
<DanaG> Good point there.
<DanaG> WTFhellz?
<binskipy2u> hey guys, how can i know how far a default install of ubuntu 7.04 will update 2?
<binskipy2u> package by package?
<_StefanS_> hi there
<_StefanS_> I was going to report an issue with the latest gutsy kernel and mptscsi
<_StefanS_> just wanted to know if someone already noticed that
#ubuntu+1 2008-05-19
<mohbana> how do i change the number of lines scrolled with the mouse
<IdleOne> in the mouse settings
<mohbana> hi guys, i'd like to pack something for ubuntu
<shirish> hi all,
<shirish> does anybody have a nice sources.list for Intrepid
<TheInfinity> mohbana: just do so :)
<mohbana> how?
<Pici> !newpackage | mohbana
<ubottu> mohbana: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<shirish> Pici: any idea from where I can get a nice sources.list
<shirish> Pici: which has intrepid instead of hardy
<Pici> shirish: your favorite text editor?
<shirish> Pici: its leafpad
<shirish> I know gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<shirish> Pici: also is broken X still an issue or has it been resolved through the updates/upgrades scenario.
<Pici> shirish: I dont know, I'm actually not running Intrepid yet
<shirish> Pici: aha, ok
<mohbana> how do i control the access right on a ntfs partion?
<hdevalence> In 8.10, can someone fix the zone.tab file so it has a consistent naming scheme?
<Pici> Log a bug?
<hdevalence> on launchpad?
<hdevalence> I filed a bug on launchpad.
<Luckrider> does anyone know of a time line for the release of Intrepid Ibex? I want to know when it is supposed to turn beta, that is when I will upgrade.
<danbhfive> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<danbhfive> Its the first link on the page in the topic...
<Oli``> Well I'm glad you asked before me... Otherwise I would have looked like an idiot too... Oh.. Damn.
<jbroome> /topic knows all
<Oli``> Is there a feature list for what's planned to go into II?
<danbhfive> Oli``: take a look at the second line of the page in /topic  :p
<Oli``> "For more info, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex" ?
<danbhfive> ya
<Oli``> ...
<danbhfive> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Intrepid
<Oli``> I see
<ethana2> Will intrepid come with matching gnome, kde, and WINE themes?
<ethana2> my desktop is pretty functional, but it has no unified look at all
#ubuntu+1 2008-05-20
<DanaG> Assertion 'PA_SINK_OPENED(s->thread_info.state)' failed at pulsecore/sink.c:424, function pa_sink_render(). Aborting.
<mookinator1313> who here can help me out?
<mookinator1313> hello?
<jtechidna> If you're looking for regular ubuntu help you'd best try #ubuntu
<mookinator1313> define regular help
<jtechidna> not regualr help, regular ubuntu
<jtechidna> as in, not the pre-release version that is currently in pre-alpha
<jtechidna> ;)
<mookinator1313> oh, so this is for the programmers alone? not some random nub who cant do anything?
<jtechidna> sort of, yeah
<mookinator1313> ok, my bad then, later
<jtechidna> no prob
<jtechidna> it's really for anyone brave/dumb enough to try the pre-release
<mookinator1313> im a good mix of both!! lol peace man
<DanaG> Ooh, the new version of PulseAudio alone is enough reason for me to upgrade.
<DanaG> I just did the upgrade... and no more stupid dropouts!
<shirish> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<danners> hey has anyone else problem with upgrading debconf to the latest version from the repos?
#ubuntu+1 2008-05-24
<Xsss4hell> hi
<Xsss4hell> I've got a problem regarding to the Realtime Kernel .17
<Xsss4hell> All windows are white what can I do?
<Xsss4hell> compiz runs super slowly
<Xsss4hell> everything is slow
<Xsss4hell> but with the generic kernel everything is fine
<Xsss4hell> 2.6.24-17-generic (ok) -- 2.6.24-17-rt (nok)
#ubuntu+1 2008-05-25
<reflexx> This isn't the Hardy channel anymore is it?
<Hirato> hardy was released, try it without the +1 ;)
<reflexx> ah well
<reflexx> Since it's pretty quiet in here anyways, may I ask a (hopefully) simple question? :)
<Hirato> you should just ask, not ask to ask :)
<reflexx> oh great :)
<reflexx> Uhm well... I just installed Hardy (again), and I decided to update the system and so I did. Then I rebooted, and when I was back in I noticed that the Hardware Driver manager / RDM didn't find any graphics drivers for me anymore like it did before the update, yet they aren't installed and I need to install them. Also, Hardy no longer finds my soundcard, like it did before the update... What should I do about this? :s
<Hirato> I don't know
<Hirato> you should probably go and ask in #ubuntu, specially since it's hardy related
<reflexx> Yeah, already done that but, as soon as it's written, it's gone again. Like writing on the sand of a beach, the water flushes it away.. aka no answer at all
<RAOF> reflexx: ubuntuforums might be a winner, but I'm pretty sure the problem will be that the update has installed the -386 kernel but not any of the drivers for it.
<reflexx> I'm on an AMD 64 so shouldn't be 386 one Oo
<reflexx> and if it's that way, how do I check that it is?
<RAOF> Oh, that wouldn't be the problem then.
<RAOF> Well, not that _exact_ problem.
<RAOF> I'd suggest installing the 'linux-generic' metapackage and restarting.  If that doesn't work, and you get no joy from #ubuntu, try ubuntuforums.org.
<reflexx> okay
<reflexx> posting at the forums :]
<reflexx> trying to reboot, brb
<reflexx> Alright
<reflexx> cheers
<reflexx> I now have my sound back ^_^
<reflexx> Found some thread on the internet and I'm not sure what I did exactly, but something about building alsa again
<reflexx> However, still nothing with the graphics drivers. Would you think that if I install the graphic drivers from synaptic, like, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new, would they be set as default ? Because I'm very unsure on how I'd actually USE them after installing them if I do that through synaptic, and they aren't appearing in the hardware drivers manager
<tech0007> exit
<danag1> what happens when i execute mv (single filename) *.iso
<danag1> sorry, wrong channel
<H__> hi all
<H__> Question : when debugging the 'nfs internal error' during boot (plain nfs entries in fstab) I noted that there is no IP connectivity yet (machine does not ping, and no dhcp request was sent out).  As a test I hacked in S12dbus and S24dhcdbd in start() of S20nfs-common, but while dhcdbd claimed a OK startup again NO dhcp request was sent, and machine did not respond to ping. Any ideas ?
<H__> Additional : at the end of the boot all works fine, dhcp request is sent, IP connectivity works, NFS works
<torben> Anybody know an easy way to 'resize' mp3 files (besides CLI-sox)
<BUGabundo> hi there
<BUGabundo> I updated my openssl
<BUGabundo> and now I'm having trouble with encfs
<BUGabundo> $ encfs /.crypt2/ /02/
<BUGabundo> 18:59:57 (FileUtils.cpp:1343) Unable to find cipher ssl/blowfish-v0.2, version 2:0:1
<BUGabundo> The requested cipher interface is not available
<BUGabundo> is encfs in sync with open ssl on 8.10 ?
<Xsss4hell> I installed ubuntu hardy,fresh and clean. Installed ubuntustudio packages. reboot it works.. I went to ati.com downloaded the linux drivers installed it with "sudo sh" and rebooted. then the scren was blank after login, compiz is disabled. I have a ATI 9800XT. this is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log -> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d35ea7044 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-17-rt is already installed
<Xsss4hell> white screen of death
<Xsss4hell> any help regardging this problem? I don't want the proprietary ati drivers provided by ubuntu they don't support some effects of compiz. I want enable compiz when this works...
<Xsss4hell> so I must install ati.com drivers
<Xsss4hell> wsod =(
<DeepB> is a problem with Ibex? no, try #ubuntu
<tha_infamoous> imam problem sa webcam
<soc> hi
<soc> about the gcc compiler 4.3.1 we uploaded to hardy:
<soc> ﻿about the Name lookup changes ... http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.3/porting_to.html
<soc> ﻿was there anything changed between 4.3.0 and 4.3.1?
<soc> ﻿because i have code which fails on both, 4.3.0 and 4.3.1 with that error and code which only fails on 4.3.1
<so1> sorry, went offline ...
<so1> ﻿hi
<so1> ﻿about the gcc compiler 4.3.1 we uploaded to hardy:
<so1> ﻿about the Name lookup changes ... http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.3/porting_to.html
<so1> ﻿was there anything changed between 4.3.0 and 4.3.1?
<so1> ﻿because i have code which fails on both, 4.3.0 and 4.3.1 with that error and code which only fails on 4.3.1
#ubuntu+1 2009-05-18
<yoasif> DanaG: ah, i see
<DanaG> I haven't tried RC.  Anyway, on my ubuntu, lemme' count my notification-area stuff:
<ienorand> cwillu: Yea, I guess, everyone without volume controls otherwise would scream...
<yoasif> cwillu: the volume applet doesn't show up in the notification area though anyway
<DanaG> update-notifier: not usually there.  vuze: rarely run; quodlibet (often there), network, padevchooser, battery, volume, bluetooth, SCIM.
<DanaG> s/tooth/man/
<DanaG> BlueMan.  Because gnome's bluetooth thingy can't do jack-diddly-squat.
<cwillu> netapplet is useful to have around too though
<yoasif> cwillu: it's so buggy.
<cwillu> I turn off wireless on battery if I'm not planning to use it, for instance,
<cwillu> yoasif, eh?
<yoasif> nm-applet, right?
<ienorand> If you are mobile yes, if you are on wired... not so much.
<cwillu> yoasif, I can't remember the last time I ran into an nm-applet bug
<BUGabundo1> since JJ nm-applet seems stable
<yoasif> cwillu: 158 open bugs in launchpad, and i see the one where it fills in garbage info when trying to reconnect to a network -- just fills in the password field with crap
<BUGabundo1> but netspeed applet is just crazy
 * BUGabundo1 goes to bed
<cwillu> yoasif, as opposed to the 674 open bugs in gedit, or the 1367 open bugs in gnome-panel?
<yoasif> cwillu: either way, there are bugs that affect me that have not been fixed - i've used wicd, but that's not so great either
<Ubuntudad> hello, i tried out the alpha of kubuntu and konquerer closes with every attempt to open a webpage and then on a restart i get nothing but a terminal...seems very unstable right now
<cwillu> yoasif, I never said it was flawless, and I never said that nobody sees issues with it.  But one person's bad experience doesn't mean the whole package is buggy (with the implication that it should just be ripped out and replaced)
<cwillu> pulseaudio, _that_ was buggy back in the day.  Compiz in edgy, that was buggy.  nm-applet these days, not so much :p
<yoasif> cwillu: no, the implication is that it should be fixed.
<yoasif> cwillu: pulseaudio/alsa/kernel is still buggy for me
<cwillu> yoasif, then every package in ubuntu is buggy
<cwillu> at which point, the word isn't really adding much to the conversation
<yoasif> cwillu: you don't see me disagreeing with that
<yoasif> cwillu: why not?
<cwillu> yoasif, because it's a tautology
<yoasif> i'm not saying the same thing twice, they are buggy. full stop.
<cwillu> the only way buggy-as-a-word has any real value is if it's in comparison to something else.  "Ubuntu is buggy (compared to gentoo)" for instance
<yoasif> cwillu: ubuntu is buggy compared to windows/mac os x then
<cwillu> HAH
<yoasif> cwillu: i'm running karmic, aren't i, you aren't going to convince me that ubuntu isn't at least as buggy as those OSes...
<DanaG> My mom's iMac has had more random issues than my systems have ever had -- most of MY issues have been ones I've brought upon myself.  =þ
<cwillu> lol, you really mean to compare a random alpha of ubuntu to a released and commercially supported os?
<yoasif> cwillu: not at all -- me running karmic was really just a way of showing that i've been around the block
<yoasif> cwillu: but i have run stable copies of ubuntu that have issues as well, and i'm sure you have too
<yoasif> like pulseaudio and compiz and all that
<Ubuntudad> is there a pulseaudio replacement coming?
<yoasif> Ubuntudad: no, supposedly it is being fixed, but we've heard that for at least 3 releases
<DanaG> I like PulseAudio -- it's awesomely useful for multiple audio devices.
<Ubuntudad> how many people actually run multiple audio devices though? you should have seen my trying to get my internal mic to work, what a mess
<Ubuntudad> there are about 50 different ways to adjust inputs and levels
<Ubuntudad> sound is a disaster in ubuntu
<DanaG> I do.  USB sound card for music and games; internal for web audio.
<DanaG> That way, if anything that gets by adblockplus makes noise... I just hit mute, and bam, it's muted!
<cwillu> Ubuntudad, any replacement to pulseaudio is going to have the same problem there, it's a problem of how much information audio devices present versus how much information we need to make sane default choices
<cwillu> DanaG, that's what flashblock is for :p
<yoasif> it's kinda sad... ubuntu is decent, but the quality control isn't there for whatever reason -- might be the fact that the developer community is small
<DanaG> Same with IM-logon sounds -- low volume on internal speakers.
<Ubuntudad> maybe just a more centralized place to control sound then
<cwillu> yoasif, the lts releases are generally where you're going to find very good production values
<cwillu> I treat the whole 6 month cycle as alphas and betas to the next lts personally
<Ubuntudad> that is he way 9.04 feels to me
<yoasif> cwillu: yes, but even those aren't that amazing, and if you are going to go with that, why not just run lenny?
<Ubuntudad> 9.10 is going to be what i stick with for years
<cwillu> that also means I wouldn't even consider putting a non lts on a machine that I wasn't available to support
<Ubuntudad> file sharing needs to improve as well
<yoasif> cwillu:  there's a marketing problem here -- jaunty shouldn't be on the front page of ubuntu.com if the QA effort isn't being put into that
<Ubuntudad> network file sharing that is...ssh just stinks to configure
<cwillu> yoasif, I'll give you that
<cwillu> yoasif, hell, I don't like how much they push the betas
 * cwillu cringes as he reads yet another review of karmic on reddit
<cwillu> yes, really
<cwillu> they're reviewing it, and nothing major has even landed yet :p
<cwillu> although they fixed the kitten eating bug I see
<yoasif> cwillu: i want to be clear that i want desktop linux to succeed -- but we need to be more conservative, imo
<cwillu> I'd disagree on the whole.  I'm sure there's room for improvement (of course), but I think the lts + 6 month cycle is actually a good fit
<Ubuntudad> i like the release cycle, plus the press everytime is good for exposure
<cwillu> weird, I have karma on reddit, where did that come from?
<yoasif> cwillu: yeah, except that the LTS versions should be the ones on the front page of ubuntu.com :)
<yoasif> cwillu: comment karma
<Ubuntudad> but the last lts was terrible for me
<cwillu> yoasif, at least more promently than they are
<cwillu> yoasif, no, this is submission karma
 * cwillu checks
<cwillu> I've got single comments that got over a hundred upvotes
<cwillu> oh, lol, it's actually the kitten eating bug submission that gave me 125 karma
<cwillu> first submission I've ever had that actually got upvoted :p
<yoasif> is GNOME 3 going to be in karmic or no?
<cwillu> gnome 3 doesn't exist yet
<Ubuntudad> not that i have heard
<yoasif> ah no, looks like LTS
<Ubuntudad> i have seen the screenshots of gnome 3...it looks nice
<yoasif> is there a compositing metacity?
<yoasif> yet*
<cwillu> yoasif, metacity has had builtin compositing (but disabled by default) for a while now, no real effects beyond shadows though
<cwillu> there's a gconf-key to enable it
<yoasif> cwillu: oh shit, about to try that now
<DanaG> ...but enabling it tends to block compiz from starting.
<Ubuntudad> home encryption
<Ubuntudad> why is that not on the main install CD?
<cwillu> DanaG, shouldn't, unless compiz isn't running being launched with --replace
<yoasif> cwillu: any particular reason that it's not enabled? really buggy?
<cwillu> yoasif, you know of xcompmgr?
<DanaG> "Unable to obtain compositing manager selection."
<yoasif> cwillu: yes
<DanaG> !g Unable to obtain compositing manager selection.
<cwillu> yoasif, it's a fork
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DanaG> dang, no google bot command.
<cwillu> metacity's compositing is, rather
<cwillu> DanaG, that's unfortunate
<yoasif> cwillu: ahh, xcompmgr wasnt that great when i used it in openbox
<cwillu> yoasif, it has its uses, and it's been tweaked a little, but generally, ya
<Ubuntudad> anyone have ubuntuone yet?
<cwillu> big performance win by avoided the dirty redraws, and works on more older cards than compiz ever will, but ya, you understand why it's not enabled by default :)
<Ubuntudad> and i wonder if its interface and expansion is being built into karmic?
<yoasif> cwillu: it's really pretty atm... not seeing any weird issues yet
<cwillu> which, metacity?
<yoasif> cwillu: yep
<cwillu> yoasif, slow scrolling is one of the usual issues, if you don't see that (in firefox, for instance), you'll probably be fine
<yoasif> cwillu: slightly slower alt tab switching windows, but no slow scrolling in minefield
<cwillu> k, good signs
<cwillu> I'm forgetting something, I know I am
<thiebaude1> no problems on my 9.10 and im using intel graphics card
<cwillu> thiebaude1, which, compiz or metacity?
<thiebaude1> cwillu: metacity
<cwillu> intel should work fine unless you're talking really really old intel (like 810 or older)
<thiebaude1> my card cant run compiz, wish it could
<thiebaude1> i have i815
<cwillu> there's nothing fancy going on with xcompmgr and its descendants
<thiebaude1> but that fixed 2 days before 9.04 final
<thiebaude1> edited my xorg.conf
<cwillu> don't think that series has the required features to accelerated compiz to any sane level of performance
<yoasif> cwillu: is this something that isn't getting any developer attention?
<yoasif> not that it matters, compiz is dead too, heh
<cwillu> which, metacity?  they're replacing the whole compositing engine with gnome3.0 anyway
<ienorand> Ubuntudad: well there's plans on ubuntuone integration into ubuntu...
<cwillu> it really was just a hack, of the "let's see if this works" sort
<cwillu> hence the use of xcompmgr
<yoasif> cwillu: ah gotcha... i need gnome3 to be out now :) ...compiz is too weird, i need the gnome philosophy for a compositing manager
<DanaG> I have my compiz all tweaked: lamp effect on minimize and maximize, and "vacuum" on menu animations.
<DanaG> Open and Close are "Dream" and "Sidekick", respectively.
<ienorand> hmm, my only problem with compiz is the gazillion different options.. once you get the nailed down, it's pretty ok...
<thiebaude1> DanaG: do you have the burning effect when closing a window?
<DanaG> Naah, I found it too distracting.
<thiebaude1> haha
<DanaG> Sidekick is like flicking the corner of a window and watching it spin off into the distance.
<yoasif> burn lags a bit on my card sadly
<ienorand> I use te zoom effects for open/close and lamp for minimize (hacked to 0 waves...)
<DanaG> heh, koala: http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/koala.gif -- found it on some forums somewhere.
<ienorand> But scale is the one I crave though...
<thiebaude1> cant wait to buy a new computer
<DanaG> I love having a high-resolution display... a matte high-res display has a subjective feel that's slightly like paper.
<DanaG> Combine that with the Nodoka gtk2 engine, and it's wonderfully non-glossy -- yet not dull, because I made it bright.\
<ienorand> Matte display, I wish I could find that anywhere...
<DanaG> Business laptops are where you have to look for those.
<DanaG> Consumer ones tend to all be glossy.
<ienorand> Yea... but as for the rest of the spcifications, gpu etc. consumer stuff normally matches better..
<DanaG> Yeah, business ones are more expensive for the price.
<DanaG> I have an EliteBook 8530w that I bought customized to have ATI and 1920x1200 -- I specifically wanted ATI.
<tux11> hi
<yoasif> cwillu: see msg
<tux11> see what player?
<wirechief__> i have a issue kernel 2.6.30-5 not being installed because of with the upgrade-manager  update ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/377796
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 377796 in linux "package linux-image-2.6.30-5-generic 2.6.30-5.6 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New]
<wirechief__> sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.   doesnt,  the error says:   cpio: ./lib/udev/vol_id: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<Superdweeb> Hey guys , my recovery menu opens every boot. I know this belongs in #ubuntu,  but face it: sometime this last release someone integrated the "recovery" option, and I need to know how to turn it off.
<Superdweeb> I removed the recovery package.. someone needs to write a script to ensure automatic scripts don't somehow get run when they shouldn't.
<eagles0513875> morning guys
<eagles0513875> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<DanaG> what about keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<eagles0513875> DanaG: adding kubuntu-experimental
<eagles0513875> there is newer snapshot of kvirc in there
<DanaG> Whenever I use a PPA repo, I use --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com
<eagles0513875> it works but i need to get to the 2nd part of the command
<eagles0513875> export then apt-key add
<eagles0513875> brb
<eagles0513875> back
<eagles0513875> im starting to notice some really nasty things here :(
<eagles0513875> anyone alive in here
<acicula> yo
<eagles0513875> hey hey
<ultratek> can i upgrade jaunty 32 bit to 64 bit? using live cd and not over write my current files?
<eagles0513875> ultratek: ask in #kubuntu this is the support channel for those testing and working on 9.10
<ultratek> eagles, ty
<jagadeesh> how do I configure Globespan modem
<BUGabundo> jagadeesh: hi
<jagadeesh> this is something PPP on USB
<BUGabundo> isn't it detected by NM ?
<jagadeesh> BUGabundo: no
<BUGabundo> jagadeesh: please come to #ubuntu-mozillateam and ping asac on it, ok?
<BUGabundo> he is the mantainer of NM
<BUGabundo> if anyone sees jagadeesh again, please tell him to pop up on #ubuntu-mozillateam again
<Twigathy> I found a bug! Maybe.
<Twigathy> My SATA port muliplier works in ubuntu 9.04 live CD but not in my ubuntu 9.10 install...
<Twigathy> in 9.10 it seems to cycle between 3gbit and 1.5gbit link speed continuously and never boots
<JMFTheVCI> Just installed karmic on a VMware Workstation 6.5.1 VM. No problems seen with the OS. VMware tools will not compile at present.
<eagles0513875> Twigathy: JMFTheVCI if you guys find any bugs file on launch pad against the respective packages if you know what bug the package is in
<JMFTheVCI> I noticed on the "alternative" CD there was no "live test" option on the CD boot display.
<JMFTheVCI> esagles: This is not a karmic issue but a VMware support issue.
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<JMFTheVCI> I was expecting a bit more issues from the first Alpha. None so far.
<JMFTheVCI> Clearly this is virtual hardware and not real but it shows real promise out of the box.
<JMFTheVCI> (just read the release notes - No Live CD!)
<JMFTheVCI> Just read that gcc is udated. This might be causing the VMware tools to not compile. Does anyone know of possible global switches to make it like the Jaunty gcc?
<joaopinto> JMFTheVCI, you should not assum it's a gcc problem unless you understand the error that you are getting
<joaopinto> it could be kernel version related
<JMFTheVCI> joaopinto, Just looking at the error messages it might be down to some freebsd flags in the Vmware code. I'll ignore it for now.
<JMFTheVCI> here is a pastbin of it http://paste.ubuntu.com/174907/
<joaopinto> JMFTheVCI, the vmtools module defines a type which conflicts with a kernel header type
<JMFTheVCI> joaopinto: guess this will have to wait until VMware update their code. Cheers.
<Twigathy> eagles0513875: I'm not sure where the fault lies; if I file it under 'kernel' or something will somebody reclassify it if needed? :)
<wirechief> Twigathy: waiting and patience. (this is the toughest part) i think all the bugs get reviewed and then classified but what happens after is a who knows.
<Twigathy> *grin* okay
<Twigathy> It's okay really, I'm shifting the array (and port multiplier) to a 9.04 box shortly anyway
 * wirechief has a bug thats been classified but now what ...
<wirechief> i will probably give my  bug a week or so before i decide to punt and reinstall
<wirechief> some things are just not fixable.
<Twigathy> heh
<Twigathy> well, I'm using 9.10 as my desktop/workstation machine and 9.04 on my server
<wirechief> but at least by filing a bug they will get looked at.
<Twigathy> It doesn't matter hugely if my desktop breaks :)
<wirechief> same here, i have several hard drives to test on,  but moveing slowly on problem seems to be a good idea atm
 * Twigathy twiddles thumbs and waits for launchpad
<wirechief> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/377796
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 377796 in initramfs-tools "package linux-image-2.6.30-5-generic 2.6.30-5.6 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New]
<Twigathy> hmm
<wirechief> i got it so the 2.6.30-5 is not a problem, but i am unable to upgrade to it
<wirechief> its a amd machine with x1300 ATI card so im not really concerned, just have questions as to why this is stuck.
<wirechief>  sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.   doesnt,  the error says:   cpio: ./lib/udev/vol_id: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<wirechief> i cant find that ./libudev/vol_id on any installs that im currently testing  (that is the puzzle)
<Twigathy> woo, bug filed c_c
<BluesKaj> howdy
<BUGabundo> hey everyone
<BluesKaj> hi BUGabundo
<wirechief> hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hi BluesKaj wirechief gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi BUGabundo
<BluesKaj> I found the linux driver for the Belkin USB Wifi , but the install didn't work very well. The readme has so many adjustments that have to be made after compiling it's ridiculous , too bad ndiswrapper /windows driver doesn't work either
<BluesKaj> guess I have buy more cat5 for the bedroom pc. if i can't get the wifi working on this box
<wirechief> BluesKaj: what does dhclient eth0 or eth1 do ?
<BluesKaj> eth0 works fine , the lan0 doesn't
<wirechief> hmm, well when you use ifconfig  is wlan0 there ?
<BluesKaj> iwconfig saysI have no witess extensions on lo , eth0 or pan0
<BluesKaj> wireless
<BluesKaj> yer lsusb shows the belkin components
<BluesKaj> yet
<wirechief>   just curious can you pastebinit your /etc/network/interfaces
<BluesKaj> wirechief, auto lo , iface lo inet loopback
<wirechief> k that sounds normal
<wirechief> my infconfig has wlan0 in it.
<eagles0513875> Twigathy: you can always file a bug then someone like a dev can pin it against the appropriate package
<BluesKaj> wirechief, http://www.pastebin.ca/1426402
<Twigathy> eagles0513875: I filed it against 'linux', I think it's a kernel issue :)
<eagles0513875> Twigathy: you can alwasy ask in ubuntu-kernel
<eagles0513875> try link them the bug and see what they say
<wirechief> Twigathy: interesting, you are getting a ip with the eth0, is that your wifi  or the rj45 connection ?
<Twigathy> eth0 / gigE :)
<wirechief> well that makes no sense to me and the ip looks like it just made a wild guess.  192.168.2 , if it were 192.168.1 then you might have something.
<wirechief> it definently sounds like its confused at this point ;)
<wirechief> i was able to get knoppix to connect with wifi by forceing the ip with ifconfig but that driver doesnt sound to be sane yet.
<Twigathy> oh wait, I think we have our wires crossed here >_>
<Twigathy> ignore me :)
<eagles0513875> cross over Twigathy
<eagles0513875> hehe
<eagles0513875> nice to see the network manager widget doing what its supposed to do finally
<eagles0513875> works with both wired and static ips
<Twigathy> I have to disable network manager otherwise it takes down the network during boot. Not terribly useful for NFS root >_<
<Twigathy> It goes 'Oh hey! A network interface. Lets configure it. Hm. Where's /bin gone?' :)
<BluesKaj> wirechief, , I plugged in the Belkin USB , and it's prolly confusing the issue cuz now there's 2 choices
<eagles0513875> Twigathy: strange i never had that problem
<eagles0513875> jaunty i had hell getting it online had to bypass the nm all together
<Twigathy> ouch
<eagles0513875> had to use the old fashioned resolv.conf and /etc/network/interfaces method
<Twigathy> I have 'ip=dhcp' appended to my kernel boot parameters c_c
<Twigathy> hacky hacky setup
<eagles0513875> Twigathy: you should test out the nm in karmic
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> well nm works both with dhcp and static
<eagles0513875> im on dhcp now
<Twigathy> I may do -- would need to back up this system first =)
<wirechief> BluesKaj are you using both onboard and usb wifi ?  if so you really have it confused, try disabling the onboard with the switch.
<eagles0513875> wait
<eagles0513875> wire
<eagles0513875> there is an issue with nm which is probably driver related
<BluesKaj> wirechief, no dhcp eth0 is a regular cat 5 connection . i just plugged the USB Belkin in to see what would happen - if it was even seen
<eagles0513875> you have the hardware switch and then the nm or driver switch
<wirechief> BluesKaj: ah, ok.
<eagles0513875> if you run dmesg the nm or driver turn the card on disabling the hardware switch and vice versa
<wirechief> BluesKaj: you might have to modprobe the Belkin after insertion, if its not installed already (just a guess)
<BluesKaj> wirechief, I removed all the linux driver asociated files with rm -rf , to start clean since compiling the driver wasn't working. I thought of resorting to the windows driver inside ndiswrapper , but that isn't working either
<wirechief> BluesKaj: right, well thats a punt, did you check your windows drivers to make sure they are shown in lower case ? (wont work unless they are)
<BluesKaj> yes , rt2870.inf
<wirechief> k
<wirechief> also the .sys file too
<BluesKaj> i haven't installed ndiswrapper and the belkin windows files yet , but I'm quite sure they are lower case iirc
<wirechief> BluesKaj: i wrote up a how to for ndiswrapper back in 07 when i first tried using it, when i copied the files from my windows partition the extention came in UPPER CASE
<wirechief> it had me baffled for a long time.
<BluesKaj> wirechief, I'm going to switch to the laptop so we can try to get this to work . I had the windows driver working on jaunty btw
 * wirechief doubts the thread i made is still around ;)
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<wirechief>   BluesKaj-laptop i found my old thread as olddogface2007 here: http://forum.freespire.org/showthread.php?t=4829&page=2
<BluesKaj-laptop> ok wirechief, thx ...looking
<wirechief> BluesKaj-laptop: not sure it is releavant (its old) but it was my attempt with ndiswrapper.
<eagles0513875> man ndiswrapper was hell
<BluesKaj-laptop> i had ndiswrapper working on jaunty, it quit working on Karmic
<eagles0513875> for some reason kubuntu devs decided to split it into 3 different packages back when i was using it on edgy
<eagles0513875> i had samba working on jaunty then that quit on me
<BluesKaj-laptop> ok, installing ndiswrapper
<BluesKaj> big upgrade came down aswell
<eagles0513875> uhoh
<eagles0513875> good thing or bad thing
<eagles0513875> is kdenlive gonna be in karmic
<BluesKaj> prolly should disconnect the pc so the wifi can run without interferences from eth0
<eagles0513875> might help there granted ive run my laptop on both
<eagles0513875> i would connect first then disconnect
<BluesKaj> haven't installed the driver yet
<BluesKaj-laptop> ok, installed river and network manager crashed ,luvly ;(
<BluesKaj-laptop> DRIVER
<BluesKaj-laptop> it keeps blinking and tryinto connect, but nothing
<BluesKaj-laptop> just keeps asking for the pw
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj-laptop: this on karmic im guessing
<eagles0513875> or jaunty again
<wirechief> BluesKaj-laptop: do you have a wpa or wep enabled on it ? might try to not have it enabled and see
<BluesKaj-laptop> round&round it goes
<BluesKaj-laptop> yup,WPAPSK
<wirechief> did it give you a ip ? with ifconfig ?
<eagles0513875> !info xorg
<ubottu> xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.4~5ubuntu20 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<eagles0513875> whats changed between the version in jaunty and the one in karmic
<wirechief> bbl
 * wirechief-bughun is goes to lunch: Gone away for now
<BluesKaj-laptop> yeah, i'm getting a strange IP on the pan0
<BluesKaj-laptop> just keeps going around in a cycle trying to connect then asking for the pw as if it hadn't been seen before.
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj-laptop: try the old fashioned way with /etc/network/interfaces and resolv.conf see if you can connect that way
<BluesKaj-laptop> what's that ..it isn't old fashioned for me ...wireless is new to me
<BluesKaj-laptop> well eagles0513875, i'm waiting, how does that work?
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj-laptop: bypasses the widget all together
<eagles0513875> but reboots will be required
<BluesKaj-laptop> ok, shoot
<BluesKaj-laptop> i have the network interfaces file open
<BluesKaj-laptop> now what, eagles0513875 ?
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj-laptop: ill paste you what  i had in mine and adjust accordingly but fyi static ips seem to only work havent really tried with dynamic ip
<BluesKaj-laptop> a static ip behind a router
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> i have my layout all on router a small range of ips given out by dhcp and one or 2 machines on static ips
<eagles0513875> http://paste.ubuntu.com/175006/
<eagles0513875> the nameserver part is the ip of the external dns server for some reason i can only have one
<BluesKaj-laptop> its always the same so i assume it's static
<eagles0513875> you can replace static with dhcp it might work
<eagles0513875> you can give it a try
<eagles0513875> yesterday i had  to hack to get on jaunty after clean reinstall
<BluesKaj-laptop> this resides in the network interfaces file?
<eagles0513875> the 2nd part of that yes
<eagles0513875> then create the resolv.conf in /etc
<eagles0513875> the after you put in the resolv.conf and ip info in network interface restart networking
<BluesKaj-laptop> \there's nothing even close to that in the file
<eagles0513875> in what file
<eagles0513875> just add what i pasted ya the 2nd part and where it says static if you want to try with dhcp replace static with dhcp
<eagles0513875> then add the nameserver ip of ur isps name server or open dns or what ever
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: you might need to reboot for some reason restarting networking with the script doesnt work
<BluesKaj> i have to paste it from here
<BluesKaj> url again?
<eagles0513875> http://paste.ubuntu.com/175006/
<eagles0513875> fyi if you use dhcp you dont need the rest of the info for that device like ip etc
<BluesKaj> would the network IP and the gateway IP be the same?
<eagles0513875> look at your static ip you gave it for instance mine is 192.168.2.2 the network ip would be 192.168.2.0 that which means any number up to 255
<eagles0513875> its like the range the next part of that would be 192.168.2.255
<BluesKaj-laptop> what part?
<eagles0513875> network in my case is 192.168.2.0 broadcast is 192.168.255 then last you have gateway
<BluesKaj-laptop> obviously the nameserver is different than yours
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> that would be one of your isps name servers
<BluesKaj-laptop> how do i find that?
<eagles0513875> i accessed my router and used the web interface
<BluesKaj-laptop> ok
<eagles0513875> once you have your name server ip set reboot using /etc/init.d/networking restart
<eagles0513875> if that fails to work reboot is required
<BluesKaj-laptop> default gateway ?
<BluesKaj-laptop> rebooting
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> default gateway is the internal ip of the router
<BluesKaj-laptop> nope, the card blinked afew times , but that's all
<BluesKaj-laptop> SIOCADDRT: no such process, when trying to restart
<eagles0513875> what does dmesg say
<BluesKaj-laptop> a lot
<eagles0513875> dmesg | grep network
<BluesKaj-laptop> yeah did that too, ..nothing
<BluesKaj-laptop> that's the wrong cmnd i think ..no output on this laptop either
<eagles0513875> does it say anything near the bottom of dmesg
<BluesKaj-laptop> interesting  , one line says: wlan0: no IPV6 routers present
<yoasif> anyone having an issue playing divx/mp3 files and getting major crackling?
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj-laptop: that is normal is there anything that is showing disabled or enabled
<BluesKaj-laptop> weird it says the driver is loaded , but wlan0 not using net device ops yet
<eagles0513875> on mine at least i had conflicts between driver and my hardware switch
<eagles0513875> i would enable it form the switch on my tablet the something in the driver would disable it
<eagles0513875> devs are gonna get a boost with 4.3
<BluesKaj-laptop> wonder if the router is even picking up the broadcast from the belkin
<BluesKaj-laptop> it keeps asking for the same pw over and over asif , it's not seeing the info
<eagles0513875> humm
 * eagles0513875 wonders if you missing a module for it
<BluesKaj-laptop> think i might try the linux driver one more time
<eagles0513875> i think you might be missing a module somewhere
<BluesKaj-laptop> wel, i'm not gonna waste any more time on searching for missing modules :)
<BluesKaj-laptop> lunchtime here and otherstuff to do
<BluesKaj-laptop> bbl
<eagles0513875> kde4 version of kopete man its different
<DanaG> Random question: if I were using an SSD... would APM and laptop-mode still be useful?  I'm curious if SSDs implement ALPM, or such.
<mphill> DanaG: I have no clue, but I assume it would not be useful.
<DanaG> It could still save power.  ALPM is the powering down of the SATA link itself.
<BUGabundo> guud evening peeps
<pace_t_zulu> hi BUGabundo
<pace_t_zulu> i've had the following packages held back from upgrade for a few weeks now... 'libthai-data libthai0' is there something i can do to resolve this?
<BUGabundo> hey pace_t_zulu
<BUGabundo> never saw that on my system
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: thanks
 * ienorand thinks you should install libthnxbai0
<ienorand> Never saw that as well... I think, *look* what apt-get dist-upgrade wants to do?
 * pace_t_zulu thinks ienorand doesn't take me seriously
<pace_t_zulu> ienorand: that'll solve it
<pace_t_zulu> ienorand: i've been relying on 'aptitude safe-upgrade'
<lamalex>  pfft, go balls out
<lamalex> aptitude full-upgrade
<ienorand> pace_t_zulu: Yea, some things seems only to get through using a dist-upgrade, dangerous thing though, since for some time it wanted to kill openoffice...
<pace_t_zulu> i've been burned by not going the 'safe-upgrade' route before... but these two packages were being held back for too long now
<ienorand> Whenever something has to be installed/removed to allow the upgrade a safe one wont cut it... unfortunately, now and then the "unsafe" one will cut your head off, it seems.
<maxb> Open the aptitude interactive UI, see what it makes of the upgrade when you press "U", if sane, good!
<BUGabundo> I usually don't use aptitu
<BUGabundo> I rather use apt-get and UM
<BUGabundo> but with the KDE breakege I don't have any other change
<maxb> I used to be the same.
<maxb> Then I realized how immensely cool aptitude was for navigating around dependency problems
<robin0800> can't connect to wireless network in kubuntu (karmic) ubuntu (Karmic) works fine
<BUGabundo> maxb: it is. I didn't know about it!
<BUGabundo> beats synaptic
<maxb> The other useful thing is every so often I go "Why am I bothering to download that weird package!? Don't upgrade, remove!"
<maxb> and over time I end up with a slimmed down system suited to my needs and hardware
 * wirechief back.
<IngForigua> Hello
<BUGabundo> IngForigua: hi
<IngForigua> someone have problems with gnome-power-manager
<IngForigua> ???
 * IngForigua my english is poor :P
<BUGabundo> IngForigua: on Karmic 9.10 ?
<IngForigua> that's right
<rski> what is the problem
<IngForigua> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/376058
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 376058 in gnome-power-manager "gnome-power-preferences error in display sleep time" [Undecided,New]
<IngForigua> it's a problem
<IngForigua> gnome-power-manager show the remainig time, but it's not change never
<IngForigua> !bug 376058
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376058 in gnome-power-manager "gnome-power-preferences error in display sleep time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376058
<BUGabundo> IngForigua: we just saw it
<BUGabundo> calm down , ok? don't flood the channel
<IngForigua> sorry, i test the bot :)
<BUGabundo> please don't!
<BUGabundo> go to #ubuntu-bots or query the bot on PVT
<BUGabundo> don't flood the channel, ok ?
<GatoLoko> can somebody change bug 377718 importance to wishlist? i can't
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 377718 in ubuntu "Please import tucan from debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/377718
<IngForigua> Sorry BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> GatoLoko: ask on #ubuntu-bugs not here
<GatoLoko> BUGabundo sorry, wrong tab on xchat
<gnomefreak> GatoLoko: done
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: you spoil them :)))
<GatoLoko> gnomefreak thanks
<gnomefreak> no you were right about going to #ubuntu-bugs i just dont have enough pateints to search 35 channles for the right one
<gnomefreak> import should be merged or sync
<gnomefreak> but anyway its done
<BUGabundo> IngForigua: the bug looks good, its filed upstream and triaged
<BUGabundo> you just have to wait
<IngForigua> jejeje oks, i understand
<Sevenhill> Hello
<thiebaude> hi
<BUGabundo> love how ppl describe bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/377926
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 377926 in ubuntuone-client "I had a problem with UbuntuOne not being open source :( (dup-of: 375345)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 375345 in ubunet ""Ubuntu One" name creates confusion" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<thiebaude> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey thiebaude
<Sevenhill> there is a bug about wpasupplicant in lastest package
<thiebaude> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuone
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: OT
<thiebaude> OT?
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: #ubuntuone
<thiebaude> oh ,ok thanks
<Sevenhill> i have to downgrade wpasupplicant to connect to a wpa wireless network
<BUGabundo>  !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<BUGabundo> Sevenhill: do you have a bug for it?
<Sevenhill> not opened yet
<Sevenhill> but i'm sure that there is a problem about it
<Sevenhill> because after i downgrade and restart system it starts to connect my wpa network
<BUGabundo> Sevenhill: please talk to asac on #ubuntu-mozillateam ok ?
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: you left before I could talk to you
<thiebaude> i'll go back in
<BUGabundo> heeh
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: left again... I was going to offer you an invite
<thiebaude> im in there now
<Arand> By the way, I'm doing a nickchange, from here on ienorand will be arand.
<BUGabundo> oiii ?
<BUGabundo> and why is that ienorand?
<ienorand> BUGabundo: simpler name, basically, and I have actually used arand longer, although not on irc
<BUGabundo> arand: actually for autocomple its longer :(
#ubuntu+1 2009-05-19
<arand> hmm, true... ie is a nice unusual combo, well decisive moment was when I heard someone try to pronounce ienorand :)
<BUGabundo> hehehe
<robin0800> Sevenhill: On kubuntu the log says wpasupplicant cannot connect to the driver but it works ok in ubuntu so bug is probably in kde
<Sevenhill> robin0800: the bug is about plasma-widget-networkmanager
<Sevenhill> robin0800:  which means svn 951801  working but svn 966653 is not   ( versions of that widget )
<robin0800> Sevenhill: Has bug been raised?
<Sevenhill> you mean reported ?
<robin0800> Sevenhill: Yes
<Sevenhill> i don't report but maybe other 9.10 users did it
<Sevenhill> robin0800:  i mean i don't check any bug report exists or not
<BluesKaj> Sevenhill, do you mean there's hope for my belkin USB wifi yet ? It worked ok in jaunty (ndiswrapper/windows rt2870 driver) but not here on Karmic.
<Sevenhill> BluesKaj: sure
<Sevenhill> BluesKaj:  just install 951801 version of plasma-widget-networkmanager
<Sevenhill> BluesKaj:  try this : http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/p/plasma-widget-networkmanagement/plasma-widget-networkmanagement_0.1~svn951801-1_i386.deb
<Sevenhill> BluesKaj:  but first remove old package
<BluesKaj> svn eh, never had much luck with svn apps
<Sevenhill> BluesKaj: all of them svn :)
<Sevenhill> BluesKaj:  just remove old package then install this one
<Sevenhill> then restart
<Sevenhill> it will work probably
<BluesKaj> it asks for packagekit to open it
<Sevenhill> BluesKaj: just save it to disk
<BluesKaj> yeah
<Sevenhill> the you will install it with sudo dpkg -i blablabla.deb
<BluesKaj> right
<Sevenhill> robin0800: i will compile kde from svn tomorrow then i will check with newer version of that widget ( from svn trunk )
<BluesKaj> Sevenhill, will dpkg -r svn 966653 work?
<BluesKaj> to remove the old widget
<Sevenhill> i don't try that
<Sevenhill> i just typed :
<Sevenhill> sudo apt-get remove plasma-widget-network*
<BUGabundo> sudo apt-get remove *--purge* plasma-widget-network*
<BluesKaj> ok removing
<Sevenhill> then i used  sudo dpkg -i plasma-widget-networkmanagement_0.1~svn951801-1_i386.deb
<Sevenhill> after that i rebooted system ( i don't know why but killing only X doesn't work )
<Sevenhill> BluesKaj: installed olderversion ?
<BluesKaj> Sevenhill, uninstalled old version first ,yes
<Sevenhill> BluesKaj: then now install that file
<BluesKaj> old meaning 966653
<Sevenhill> sudo dpkg -i plasma-widget-networkmanagement_0.1~svn951801-1_i386.deb
<BluesKaj> yes , done
<Sevenhill> now reboot
 * BUGabundo no sudo rm -rf /
<BluesKaj> rebooting
<Sevenhill> BUGabundo: i have mounted my / as /home and formatted /home thinking that was my old /
<BUGabundo> opps
<Sevenhill> yes i said exacly same thing after seeing grub menu
<Sevenhill> and the content of my new /home
<BluesKaj> wifi is connected :)
<Sevenhill> :) BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> thx Sevenhill :)
<Sevenhill> No problem
<Sevenhill> that was a confirmation of that BUG
<BUGabundo> me what ?!?!
<BluesKaj> now I can move the cat 5 cable back to the bedroom pc
<robin0800> Thanks all it now works again  Also need to fix mobile broardband not connecting also plasma networkmanager  fault?
<Sevenhill> robin0800:  what you mean ?
<Sevenhill> BluesKaj:  i also have cat 5
<Sevenhill> BluesKaj:  opps  -> i also haTe cat5
<robin0800> Sevenhill: Got a mobile broardband dongle it is seen and can be configured but it never connects works in ubuntu and kppp gnome-ppp etc
<BluesKaj> Router is in the TV room , where we originally set up our first computer 10 yrs ago and the phone/dsl line is closes to the ma bell box there , so everything just sort of expanded from there as we acquired more pcs over the yrs
<Sevenhill> robin0800: is it using at commands ?
<Sevenhill> robin0800:  probably the phone company changed its gprs connection phone number
<robin0800> Sevenhill: Yes
<Sevenhill> robin0800: i had a similar tool it was using *99#
<Sevenhill> then it starts to not to work
<Sevenhill> then i found that company changed its phone number to *99,01#
<Sevenhill> you have to call the gprs company which you are getting gprs service
<robin0800> Sevenhill: Gnome has a wizard that is easy use, phone number is *99# You input that number it can't be wrong?
<Sevenhill> no i mean the company changed its connection number
<Sevenhill> its number wasn't *99#
<Sevenhill> but i forget its new number
<robin0800> Sevenhill: No but embeded at commands could be wrong?
<robin0800> Sevenhill: It is still *99# and works with other programs as this
<Sevenhill> then it is a diffrent problem than i have faced
<robin0800> SeThis bug? appeard in 4.2 Knetworkmanager the old one also works
<robin0800> Sevenhill: This bug? appeard in 4.2 Knetworkmanager the old one also works
<Sevenhill> robin0800: hmm
<Sevenhill> BluesKaj: please confirm this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-network-manager/+bug/378145
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 378145 in plasma-widget-network-manager "plasma widget networkmanager couldn't connect wpa" [Undecided,New]
<robin0800> Sevenhill: bug 378145 that is exactly what I did
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 378145 in plasma-widget-network-manager "plasma widget networkmanager couldn't connect wpa" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378145
<Sevenhill> robin0800: :) because i open that bug
<Sevenhill> is that solution works for you ?
<Sevenhill> if yes wrote there this solution fixed my wpa connection error , or something like that :)
<Sevenhill> BluesKaj: are you there ?
<BluesKaj> yup, Sevenhill , done ..altho I somehow mispelled install :)
<BluesKaj> thx again Sevenhill , gonna watch some TV with wifey foe a bit
<Sevenhill> BluesKaj:   click that link " This bug affects me too"
<Sevenhill> Blueskaj-gone: BluesKaj:   click that link " This bug affects me too"
<arand> By the way does anyone have access to the yelp files on gnome, theme customization, window selector etc.? They seem to be horribly innacurate from what I've heard (unfortunately, a bug stops me from accessing it on kk)
<BUGabundo1> bed time. its 1am! kiss kiss and free hugs!
<thiebaude> until later
<robin0800> BUGabundo: You in uk ?
<arand> gmt+dst at least...
<Sevenhill> bye everyone
<insta> y'all have thoughts on using the netbook remix as an HTPC OS?
<yoasif> is anyone here having problems with miro not starting?
<yoasif> anyone around? :)
<dougmmms> so i updated 9.04 to 9.10.  the intel graphics driver is installed, but it's not showing up in xorg.conf
<dougmmms> neither is my wireless driver in the hardware drivers app
<dougmmms> obviously the intel gpu has worked in ubuntu for a long time, but the wireless driver has by default since 8.10
<dougmmms> if not before
<dougmmms> dell inspiron 1525 (broadcom wireless)
<dougmmms> i'm not complaining, just curious.  i don't see anything on the forums, yet, and i'm new to testing early alphas
<dougmmms> i installed and ran xdebconfigurator
<dougmmms> but xorg.conf remained unchanged despite it recognizing my gpu
<dougmmms> i might try using the alternate cd tomorrow
<DanaG> argh,  my cups is still broken.
<DanaG> Sure, it prints... but the web interface is broken.
<DanaG> Could somebody please check if there are an 'lp' and a 'cups' or 'cupsys' in /etc/group and /etc/passwd?
<DanaG> ... and tell me which name exists in which place?
<DanaG> ANYONE?
<DanaG> oh wait, this is +1
<DanaG> not as busy as non-+1
<DanaG> =þ
<Volkodav> what is the command for xfce-menu ?
<zniavre> hello / bonjour
<zniavre> is it the good place to talk about kernel/ppa's ?
<zniavre> re-hello / bonjour
<zniavre> where should i speak about kernel/ppa's 2.6.30rc5 ?
<acicula> how do you mean speak?
<zniavre> acicula,  about building 173.14.18 nvidia driver module with this (testing) kernel on jaunty
 * Blues-Man goos blues bye
<acicula> seems an older nvidia driver?
<zniavre> they are now kind of "legacy" driver for fx serie 5xxx
<acicula> zniavre: and your problem is a compile error or a runtime issue?
<acicula> zniavre: mind you nvidia drivers are released against a particular range of kernels, if you are having issues, the first thing to check is if it's even compatible with a .30 series kernel?
<arand> The -180.44-0ubu2 nvidia drivers, on a M 8600GT with .30-5 seems to work fine.
<BluesKaj> Howdy Folks
<BluesKaj> coffee! coffee! coffee! :)
<acicula> stimulates my brain
<BluesKaj> acicula, exactly :)
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: did you get your wifi working btw
<BluesKaj> yup, Sevenhills heped me , he realized there is bug in the new svn network manager widget so he supplied a source for installing the old one , and it worked right from the get go.
<BluesKaj> it's on launchpad
<eagles0513875> the plasma widget
<eagles0513875> O_O
<BluesKaj> yup
<eagles0513875> interesting
<eagles0513875> the one in jaunty worked on wifi but
<eagles0513875> no static ips
<eagles0513875> the current one works with both static and dynamic
<BluesKaj> well, I stuck with the windows driver running in ndiswrapper , wasn't in the mood for fighting with the half-baked linux rt2870 driver
<eagles0513875> hehehe reminds me of hte hellish times in edgy with broadcom drivers
<eagles0513875> i found a reverse engineered driver and im happy cuz it made it into feisty repos :)
<BluesKaj> yeah, remembe every 3rf or 4th question was about those broadcoms, which were very popular wifi cards
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> they still are
<eagles0513875> my tablet which is over 1 yr old
<eagles0513875> uses a newer revision then my older compaq
<eagles0513875> same card but 2nd rev of that card
<eagles0513875> brb need to reboot to get onto static ip then setup shoutcast then head in my room to dj the day away
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: ati's were bad back then as well
<eagles0513875> hey thiebaude
<eagles0513875> brb
<thiebaude> hi eagles0513875, wassup
<eagles0513875> !)£(*%&
<eagles0513875> something keeps cancelling me logouts
<eagles0513875> something inside karmic
<eagles0513875> same issue in jaunty
<eagles0513875> cancels logouts and reboots
<thiebaude> i haven't had problems with 9.10 yet
<eagles0513875> this on a clean install of jaunty upgraded to karmic
<thiebaude> that dont sound good
<thiebaude> maybe there is a bug on it
<eagles0513875> bug on what
<eagles0513875> shutdown script
<eagles0513875> restart script
<thiebaude> yep
<eagles0513875> shutdown doesnt do it
<eagles0513875> bah ill have to look
<eagles0513875> thing is i dont know anything bout programming
<thiebaude> i dont either
<eagles0513875> if you can help me thiebaude ill be willing to give it a stab
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: you have any idea
<eagles0513875> are there any logs of logins logouts restarts etc
<thiebaude> eagles0513875: would you look into some boot file
<eagles0513875> whatcha mean
<eagles0513875> i was gonna look at the appropriate init scripts
<thiebaude> oh, ok
<eagles0513875> that has to be where the issue lies
<eagles0513875> let me reboot if i can
<eagles0513875> blarg
<eagles0513875> thiebaude: :(
<thiebaude> hi
<thiebaude> did it work
<eagles0513875> cant logout
<eagles0513875> seems like only thing that might not be affected is shutdown
<eagles0513875> let me give that a try
<eagles0513875> i can also bypass it though with using init commands on command line i think but that isnt good
<eagles0513875> l;et me try that
<eagles0513875> blarg
<eagles0513875> seems like im still on dynamic ip
<robin0800> BluesKaj: Just posted comment on plasma network manager bug still not working here
<eagles0513875> ya i have been helping dev and upstream with improving it
<eagles0513875> currently seems to not like using static ips on a preset connection you have to recreate and reboot
<eagles0513875> was gonna install shoutcast on here but i will keep thiss machine for testing
<eagles0513875> mission control i think we got some borked reboot and logout and shutdown scripts or improperly configured ones
<eagles0513875> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BluesKaj> robin0800, sudo apt-get remove plasma-widget-network*...this removes the broken network mangaer , it has to be removed before installing the one that works. Then , sudo dpkg -i plasma-widget-networkmanagement_0.1~svn951801-1_i386.deb
<BluesKaj> robin0800,  then reboot
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, shoutcast server?
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> linux equivalent = icecast
<eagles0513875> !icecast
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast
<eagles0513875> !info icecast
<ubottu> Package icecast does not exist in karmic
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, why ?
<BluesKaj> are you a budding DJ ? :)
<eagles0513875> yes i am
<genii> !info blackice
<ubottu> Package blackice does not exist in karmic
<genii> Hm
<longcat> Anybody here have trouble with scheduling while atomic?
<longcat> Hmm it seems that /var/log/messages doesnt say anything about scheduling while atomic but has all of the relevant output related to it
<longcat> http://pastebin.com/m5b84bf15
<wirechief> BluesKaj: got wifi now ? do you have link to the bug you had to refer to ?
<maxb> Hmm, I have a really weird failure mode here. I have four blkid processes spinning at 100% CPU
<maxb> This is likely has something to do why my raid didn't autoassemble
<longcat> Running 30-5?
<maxb> huh?
<longcat> It's karmic's kernel of the week
<maxb> oh, yes, 2.6.30-5
<longcat> Any scheduling while atomic messages?
<maxb> In dmesg? No.
<BluesKaj> wirechief, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-network-manager/+bug/378145
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 378145 in plasma-widget-network-manager "plasma widget networkmanager couldn't connect wpa" [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj> robin0800, my wifi is working with the above fix
<wirechief> BluesKaj:  ok thanks.
<BluesKaj> longcat, whatis while atomic ?
 * longcat shrugs...  I dont know
<longcat> google "scheduling while atomic"
<longcat> I guess it means "Scheduling when I shouldnt be scheduling"
<BluesKaj> longcat, yeah, greek to me even on google
<longcat> It's basically a bug in tthe code
<longcat> I think
<robin0800> BluesKaj: Do you mean the Roll Back?
<BluesKaj> yes
<robin0800> BluesKaj: Well the comment above mine asked if it was now fixed after todays updates and I have tested abd replied no
<BluesKaj> the rollback didn't work on your setup , robin0800 ?
<BluesKaj> I wasn't aware there was an update to plasma-widget-networkmanagement , if there was it didn't break the wifi here
<BluesKaj> of course I haven't rebooted yet
<BluesKaj> brb
<BUGabundo> good afternoon
<BUGabundo> tasse bibo por ca?
<eagles0513875> hey BUGabundo
<charlie-tca> Good Afternoon, BUGabundo
<robin0800> BluesKaj: Yes the rollback still works its the ugrade program that still dosn't work
<yoasif> hello
<BUGabundo> hey charlie-tca eagles0513875
<yoasif> BUGabundo: any tips on troubleshooting audio bugs?
 * BUGabundo seems to be experiencing trouble with #s languages....
<BUGabundo> yoasif: only that u better talk to dtchen on #ubuntu-audio-help if he is around
<BUGabundo> i only know the basics
<BUGabundo> check alsamixer, pulseaudio -k
<BUGabundo> etc
<BUGabundo> but mine is dead too
<BUGabundo> its like 2-3% of the volume on PAVUControl
<BluesKaj> robin0800, I wonder how much testing some of these updates are getting , or are they just being thrown onto the servers and letting users like us report back when there are bugs.
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: seb128 told yesterday, that most devs arent even paying attention so soon on the cycle
<BUGabundo> and only after UDS with 2nd sync
<BUGabundo> they will start closing bugs and act on new ones
<BUGabundo> thats a waste of time to file bugs so soon
<BUGabundo> but this is seb128 opinion
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: hey
<kklimonda> hej BUGabundo, hey rest of gals and guys
<BUGabundo> ui
<eagles0513875> anyone having issues with sound :(
<eagles0513875> i have just hooked up me 5.1 surround sound speakers and
<setuid> Why is tor not in any of the repos?
<charlie-tca> !info tor
<ubottu> Package tor does not exist in karmic
<charlie-tca> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<setuid> it's not in karmic, jaunty, hardy or dapper
<setuid> Found something on the Tor wiki, trying that now
<setuid> got it
<yofel_> ls
<yofel_> uuups... wrong app ^^
 * BUGabundo irs writing a very long email about HandsOn Linux...
<BUGabundo> is it just me or did KDEPIM when nuts with latest update?
#ubuntu+1 2009-05-20
<durt> hey folks, If I start testing karma, will jaunty packages (universe et al) work?
<durt> sry karmic
<Tekno> not recommended
<durt> my understanding is that there are no universe till later, is this correct?
<Roasted> Anybody running 9.10 in a VM? I can't boot the ISO in Virtualbox without it erroring out at the initramfs command screen, or whatever..
<arand> Roasted: you could always go the upgrade route.
<maxb> Nope. Running 9.10 on real hardware, though
<Roasted> arand - I wasn't aware I could upgrade distros to a beta version.
<arand> Roasted: "update-manager -d" should work by now, I think...
<arand> Roasted: I went the upgrade route, but that was before even the update manger thing worked (just changed my sources list)
<charlie-tca> Roasted: is that the desktop cd iso?
<charlie-tca> The alternate works good for me
<durt> arand: will that keep the jaunty packages that aren't built for karmic, or is my understanding of this way off?
<Roasted> it's the i386 iso from daily build
<Roasted> 32 bit
<Roasted> I tried throwing it in a VM with Virtualbox and it just crapped out.
<arand> durt: I think so...
<thiebaude> hi arand
<arand> thiebaude: helloo:)
<charlie-tca> there is a desktop iso and an alternate iso.
<Roasted> like I can hit the main screen and when I select boot to liveCD or install ubuntu, I get (initramfs)
<arand> thiebaude: btw, I was formerly "ienorand"
<Roasted> I'll try the alternate a while. I was hoping the iso would work
<thiebaude> i didn't even know that,lol
<thiebaude> no wonder i was looking for you earlier
<arand> yea, I changed recently...
<charlie-tca> The live cd is not any good yet. There is still a problem with aufs
<thiebaude> i'll bbl going to watch Idol
<Roasted> ahhhh okay
<Roasted> thanks for that tid bit charlie-tca
<arand> There really doesn't seem to be any good way to tell ppl about nick changes on irc...
<Roasted> alternate CD installing now
<charlie-tca> no problem
<Roasted> err, downloading
<arand> Roasted: That would've been a blazing connection otherwise
<Roasted> arand - one could only hope, right?
<Roasted> but naw, I have comcast, and I live in an area where everybody is about 110 and watches TV all day. My speeds now are kinda poor.
<arand> ouch, at least I get good speeds ~1mb/s, on the other hand, everything from irc to gaming ports are blocked at uni here
<Roasted> aight, I'm out fellas. Thanks again.
<arand>  /sbin/ldconfig.real: libraries libpng.so and libpng12.so.0.15.0 in directory /usr/lib have same soname but different type. << I get this message whe I run apt, any ideas what could be the cause?
<DanielRM> Anyone finding that yelp segfaults on startup?
<fljohn> good morning afternoon
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there, AFAYK if I install only the kernel from jaunty, will the radeon driver work or should I also upgrade the entire xorg?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<BUGabundo> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<BUGabundo> ok i'm alive... still
<BluesKaj> what's happening ?
<hggdh> BUGabundo, hi
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: hggdh hey guys
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: nothing special... just checking in... calm day at work
<BUGabundo> trying to group my personal nick and my work nick, but FAILed
<BUGabundo> seems i cant group already registered nicks :\
<hggdh> BUGabundo, I am now a member :-D
<BluesKaj> yeah, BUGabundo I haven't bothered registering and cloaking my laptop nick ..too lazy
<BUGabundo> hggdh: congrats! FINALLY
<hggdh> yes!
<BUGabundo> took u long
<BUGabundo> any trouble?
<BUGabundo> or all your triage skills helped?
<hggdh> took me longer to decide to do it ;-). And no, no issues -- was pretty much a walk in the park
<hggdh> yes they did
<hggdh> and the testimonials also
<hggdh> (thanks, BTW)
<BUGabundo> i think u have one of me, right?
<hggdh> yes
<BUGabundo> next step: MOTU?
<hggdh> :-)
<BUGabundo> funny how u got into bug squad before Member
<BUGabundo> eheh
<hggdh> yes, but this will take a bit longer...
<BUGabundo> u are in no hurray
<BUGabundo> eheh
<hggdh> anyone can be -control, as long as they show experience on bug handling
<BUGabundo> anyone can be a Member
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BluesKaj> what's required to become a member? Someone was bugging me to , but I don't think I have the skills.
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: doing a great job to and for the Community
<BUGabundo> advocating, helping, etc
<BluesKaj> sounds arbitrary :)
<BUGabundo> i do bug filling, advocating, promotion, user support, so on so on
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: check my LP profile and my wiki
<BUGabundo> then tell me its _arbitary_
<BluesKaj> I said it "sounds" arbitrary :)
<hggdh> BluesKaj, in fact it is not -- a member has to show commitment
<BUGabundo> hggdh: and pass Membership meeting.... not always easy
<hggdh> well, yes, there is that. But it is similar to passing muster to bugs-control
<BluesKaj> guess I'm commited , but prolly not to the degree required , altho I'm on one of the kubuntu chat's almost every day, helping out.
<BUGabundo> great BluesKaj
<BUGabundo> if u have the guts to handle a denial, you could apply
<BUGabundo> u never ~know
<hggdh> there was a recent blog from seveas that talks about membership -- I will find it
<BUGabundo> with the +1 of some of kubuntu ninjas, it should be easier
 * ikonia points to the topic
<BUGabundo> hggdh: WHAT? one link u dont have on hand?
 * Pici was about to do the same ^^ topic
<BUGabundo> guys lets move this to anotjher place
<ikonia> thanks
<Pici> Don't forget that #ubuntu-offtopic exists, and you're all free to join
 * BUGabundo some one should mantain this # active... silence is death
 * hggdh begs pardon
<ikonia> BUGabundo: no it's not
<Pici> BUGabundo: It shouldnt be active if its not Karmic related
<BluesKaj> yeah, I know about being denied, handled a few lost promotions over the yrs :)
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: hggdh #ubuntu-pt
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: ping
<BluesKaj> BBL
<blueyed> ALSA broken for anyone else? (this falls back to all-non-KDE apps then, since pulseaudio appears to use ALSA). Is there a workaround?
<rski> sounds works everywhere except in youtube for me
<BluesKaj> blueyed, what model soundcard  ?
<BUGabundo> blueyed: KDE does not use PA
<blueyed> rski: youtube or flash?
<rski> flashmovies found on youtube
<blueyed> BluesKaj: some old SB16 (snd_emu10k1)
<blueyed> rski: but others work?
<rski> yes
<blueyed> BUGabundo: I know.. which is actually really nice currently.
<rski> for example google video
<rski> youporn etc
<rski> :)
<blueyed> rski: odd.. :)
<BUGabundo> couch couch
<rski> indeed
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, wonders why pulseaudio is listed as 3rd preference in audio output devices
<BluesKaj> er I wonder why
<rski> so i have to use youtube-dl to watch them in mplayer all the time
<blueyed> odd. now it works again, after restating pulseaudio..! previously it would complain about "snd_pcm_avail() returned a value that is exceptionally large" during startup.
<BUGabundo> ahhh pulseaudio -k
<BUGabundo> thats lovelly magic words
<BUGabundo> blueyed: do u have both gnome and kde WM?
<blueyed> BUGabundo: yes. only using KDE though.
<BUGabundo> doesnt matter
<BUGabundo> installing the other will get u both packages
<BUGabundo> in this case PA
<blueyed> yes. bad thing? would e.g. firefox/flash not use PA if I hadn't it installed? (guess so..)
<BUGabundo> not bad thing. Should work (TM)
<blueyed> well, after all, I could purge pulseaudio.. will try that the next time it causes problems.
<BUGabundo> no idea what flash does
<BUGabundo> its Closed Source
<blueyed> if Kubuntu does not install PA, it should work without probably.,
<BUGabundo> AFAIK kiling and re-spwaing PA, doesnt work very well for FLASH
<BluesKaj> locate pulseaudio : /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.26/xineplug_ao_out_pulseaudio.so
<BluesKaj> I don't have gnome installed , so where did that come from , obviously a plugin for xine
<Pici> BluesKaj: Its in the libxine1-misc-plugins package.
<Pici> see: apt-file search /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.26/xineplug_ao_out_pulseaudio.so
<BluesKaj> yup
<FLjohn> ok
<FLjohn> can not get into buzzen chat
<Pici> Eh?
<Pici> okay then
<RichardWolfVI> hey
<RichardWolfVI> it seems I messed up my packages
<RichardWolfVI> I guess I have to reinstall all ubuntu-desktop
<RichardWolfVI> main problem, mi coonection doesn't work
<RichardWolfVI> I'm using my old Intrepid Live CD in order to download the Alpha 1 iso
<RichardWolfVI> Can you give me instructions on mounting the ISO and using apt-cdrom to repair my packages?
<maxb> RichardWolfVI: You'll need to be a lot more specific about the nature of your breakage if anyone is going to be able to help.
<BluesKaj> RichardWolfVI, alt+f2 kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list , and take out the # thats' in front of the deb cdrom ...source , save and then in the terminal do : sudo apt-get update
<RichardWolfVI> maxb: I noticed a lot of packages in the local/obsolete section
<RichardWolfVI> I removed them
<RichardWolfVI> Now I know I shouldn't
<RichardWolfVI> BluesKaj: I'm not using KDE
<RichardWolfVI> GDNM is gone
<RichardWolfVI> *GDM
<RichardWolfVI> I can't even have a graphical session
<maxb> RichardWolfVI: You are getting the alternate iso, not the desktop one, right?
<RichardWolfVI> maxb: Well, it's the only one I see from the site
<maxb> What is the filename you are downloading, then?
<RichardWolfVI> apart from server
<RichardWolfVI> kermic-alternative-i386.iso
<maxb> good
<acicula> cant get a prompt in rescue mode either?
<RichardWolfVI> acicula: yes, I can
<maxb> loopmount it, add a source to sources.list using a file: URL, and apt-get update
<acicula> then why mess around with a cd?
<RichardWolfVI> well, I need more precise instructions for it
<RichardWolfVI> hmm, I'm on a LiveCD right now
<RichardWolfVI> acicula: Network. Dead.
<acicula> wireless?
<RichardWolfVI> acicula: yes
<acicula> ah yeah that's a pain, dunno if you can work networkmanager via a cli
<RichardWolfVI> is a desktop computer, so I'm not moving it
<RichardWolfVI> is there a way to burn the iso easily?
<RichardWolfVI> from commandline, I mean
<spaceBARbarian> is there anything new over jaunty in the dail builds ?
<acicula> some updated software
<RichardWolfVI> Gnome 2.27 and Kernel 2.6.30
<RichardWolfVI> mainly
<RichardWolfVI> Oh, and the intel driver
<RichardWolfVI> 2.7
<acicula> appearantly that's been backported to jaunty as well
<maxb> RichardWolfVI: why would you burn the iso?
<RichardWolfVI>  maxb: I though on using apt-cdrom
<spaceBARbarian> k thks
<maxb> That shouldn't be necessary.
<RichardWolfVI> well
<RichardWolfVI> I guess I'm saving the iso to the thumbdrive
<RichardWolfVI> or is there a way to save it directly to the HDD?
<maxb> You can mount an iso as a directory
<RichardWolfVI> yeah, but I'm not command savvy
<RichardWolfVI> mount image.iso /directory -o loop, right?
<maxb> indeed
<RichardWolfVI> then I add to /etc/sources.lst the line file://directory
<RichardWolfVI> right?
<maxb> yes
<RichardWolfVI> nothing else?
<maxb> why, what did you expect? :-)
<RichardWolfVI> well, if these are the exact commands
<RichardWolfVI> Which directories in the Ubuntu filesystem are not restricted?
<hggdh> RichardWolfVI, what do you mean by "are not restricted"?
<RichardWolfVI> hggdh: I'm downloading a file from a LiveCD
<hggdh> and?
<RichardWolfVI> i need to copy that File to my Hard Drive
<RichardWolfVI> which has ubuntu
<hggdh> ah, OK. /tmp is always a good place
<RichardWolfVI> hggdh: It won't be gone at restart?
<hggdh> well, yes. Then you should use your own home directory, for example
<RichardWolfVI> hggdh: I mean, I'm on LiveCD right now
<RichardWolfVI> I need to copy a ISO file to my hard drive
<RichardWolfVI> so I can get to start Karmic from there and mount that ISO
<hggdh> then you first of all need to find out if your HD is already mounted, and then find a directory there where you can copy the files in (or create one such)
<RichardWolfVI> The drive is mounted
<RichardWolfVI> I don't know which directory is free tio ude
<RichardWolfVI> *use
<RichardWolfVI> *to
<RichardWolfVI> my /home/me directory in my HDD is not
<hggdh> RichardWolfVI, run na 'ls -l' on your hard drive
<RichardWolfVI> hggdh: I don't where it's locates
<RichardWolfVI> *located
<hggdh> RichardWolfVI, *probably* under /media, somewhere
<RichardWolfVI> nope, it isn't
<RichardWolfVI> nm, I found it
<hggdh> also "mount" should show it, if it is mounted
<RichardWolfVI> OK, what shoul I look for
<RichardWolfVI> ?
<RichardWolfVI> *should
<setuid> Where is the place where I specify modules which must get unloaded at suspend/hibernation time, and reloaded when coming out of suspend/hibernation?
<setuid> I have to make sure ath_pci and sierra get unloaded before I go down, and reloaded when I come back up
<RichardWolfVI> hggdh: what should I look for in the output?
<hggdh> RichardWolfVI, run a 'ls -l ' on your hard drive, and look for a directory with permissions compatible for your usage (something like 777, rwxrwxrxw)
<RichardWolfVI> none
<hggdh> OK. Try to create a file on your HD - for example, on a command line, run 'touch /<your HD mount point>/test
<RichardWolfVI> hmm I'm using /var/tmp
<hggdh> touch a file there, then run a 'ls -l' and see who owns the file
<RichardWolfVI> got
<RichardWolfVI> OK, I found aproper directory
<hggdh> good, and good luck now ;-)
<maxb> So, is all mdraid currently a bit broken in Karmic?
<maxb> (bug 377395)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 377395 in util-linux "[karmic] software RAID not assembled at boot - blkid hangs using 100% CPU" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/377395
<maxb> It sounds like it should apply to all mdraid, but if so I am surprised there aren't more people talking about it.
<charlie-tca> Not that many outside of servers use it, maybe
<charlie-tca> I doubt that many servers are going to test the development version
<maxb> Huh. I use it for my homedir
<yoasif> what package do i report against if my changing my brightness uses the old notifications?
<BUGabundo> holla UDSistas
#ubuntu+1 2009-05-21
<DanaG> "device has changed; disabling" -- oh, so because I change a keycode, you disable it?  how stupid!
<DanaG> xorg just disabled my keyboard... on purpose.
<BUGabundo> haahaah
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/327175
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 327175 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "Sometimes loses input devices on suspend/resume: Device has changed - disabling." [Medium,Confirmed]
<DanaG> try doing setkeycodes... and then vt-switching.  goodbye, keyboard!
<DanaG> (EE) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device has changed - disabling.
<DanaG> argh, I wish Xorg wouldn't actively REJECT keycodes it KNOWS it's received.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284319
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 284319 in linux "mute, brightness buttons on new HP 6930p laptop" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> (WW) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: unable to handle keycode 465
<DanaG> I mean, what the heck..... you see the key... so pass it on to the clients!  ARGH!
<DanaG> http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11227
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 11227 in Input/Core "Allow > 255 keycodes" [Enhancement,New]
<DanaG> Posted June 2007.
<DanaG> Finally being marked as being worked on...... TODAY.
<DanaG> Yes, March 20th -- just today.
<DanaG> that's given me a new thing to watch for in +1.
<DanaG> will xinput2 be in karmic?
<DanaG> that reminds me... I should file a bug against hotkey-setup.
<DanaG> Anyone know if xinput2 will be in karmic?
<BUGabundo> hey hey hey Fat Albert is in the house
<bardyr> hey, i have just updated to KK but i have some problems mounting my software raid0 kernel 2.6.30 seems to be unable to mount it, but i cant mount it myself with the busybox shell, also kernel 2.6.28 can mount it but its readonly unless you do a fsck, is this a known problem?
<bardyr> also my boot partition wont mount :D
<rski> bardyr: #1 search for bug #2 decide to not report or report bug on launchpad
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<BUGabundo> bardyr: welcome
<BUGabundo> sorry to hear
<bardyr> BUGabundo, thanks im happy to be here :D
<IndyGunFreak> wheres the 9.10 alpha?
<BUGabundo> !cdimage | IndyGunFreak
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdimage
<BUGabundo> !daily | IndyGunFreak
<ubottu> IndyGunFreak: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<IndyGunFreak> tx,, whats oversized mean?....
<IndyGunFreak> oh i see.. to big for a cd.
<BUGabundo> yep
 * wirechief-away lunch: Gone away for now
 * wirechief__ back.
<dupondje> somebody here with a netlog account ?
<Pici> netlog?
<dupondje> www.netlog.com
<dupondje> because the games there are broken for me on Ubuntu, the games (in flash) tries to connect to a server, and it fails :s
<Pici> dupondje: In Karmic?
<dupondje> yepz
<dupondje> dunno about 9.04
<Pici> Okay, just checking.
<dupondje> there isn't any setting for such thing as 'Allow flash to make external connection' or so ?
<dupondje> :p
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<dupondje> nobody here has same issue ?
<BUGabundo> hey BluesKaj
<BUGabundo> dupondje: there are a few of us here
<BUGabundo> just not any flash gammer
<BUGabundo> :p
<dupondje> BUGabundo: u have same problem or ?
<dupondje> what u saying now ? ;)
<BUGabundo> dupondje: I never even went to that site
<dupondje> its crappy :( it seems like something is blocking me to make connection within flash
<FLjohn> Hello
<FLjohn> Anyone around?
<FLjohn> Ops I am in the wrong room
<FLjohn> Sorry
<charlie-tca> Good Morning, BUGabundo
<DanaG> Anyone know what file sets where the environment var PYTHONPATH is?
<genii> DanaG: According to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=520835   it's someplace like ~/.profile
<BUGabundo> hey charlie-tca DanaG
<DanaG> for some reason, custom ccsm didn't work... until I set pythonpath.
<DanaG> can someone check $PYTHONPATH  on Karmic or Jaunty for me, please?
<DanaG> PYTHONPATH was empty for me.
<BluesKaj> DanaG, for questions about ccsm , go to #compiz
<charlie-tca> DanaG: how to check it?
<BluesKaj> DanaG, check /usr/bin/
<charlie-tca> I don't get anything for PYTHONPATH
<charlie-tca> it doesn't appear to be set in Jaunty
<DanaG> ah.
<DanaG> Thanks.
<kklimonda> hey BUGabundo
<kklimonda> DanaG: it is empty by default
<kklimonda> DanaG: what error did you get?
<DanaG> Custom-compiled compiz and ccsm:  gave "no module ccm"
<DanaG> even though it WAS in site-packages.
<kklimonda> DanaG: site-packages or dist-packages ?
<kklimonda> DanaG: Python 2.6 uses dist-packages
<kklimonda> (well, Python 2.6 in debian)
<kklimonda> (and ubuntu)
<DanaG> I'm not sure.  I passed it site-packages, because that's where compiz install thingy put i.
<DanaG> it.
<kklimonda> DanaG: than python won't find it..
<DanaG> ah.
<DanaG> oh yeah, why is the cursor-support not in compiz upstream?
<DanaG> My cursor is now really tiny under compiz, because it's ignoring my cursor size settings.
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: hey
<kklimonda> DanaG: the best way of creating custom version of any package would be to use current package as template..
<DanaG> Tiny because of high-DPI display.
<kklimonda> DanaG: if it isn't in upstream then ask on #compiz channel
<DanaG> oh yeah, I misread my tabs.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> How do you get notify-send not to show a bubble for the full 1 second?
<DanaG> I have a script that tells me if my ambient light sensor is enabled... but the notification stays up waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too long.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: only *after* UDS will that be availble
<BUGabundo> its one of the topics to discuss
<DanaG> oh yeah, I've finally set up my laptop to always uefi-boot Ubuntu.
<DanaG> Example of an app that breaks: quodlibet.
<DanaG> It creates new notifications.... so skipping back 5 tracks leaves you with no idea which track you're on.... until it finishes the backlog of notifications.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: I've filed a bug on that 6 months ago
<BUGabundo> well not 6 maybe 3
<DanaG> Check out this bug: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11227
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 11227 in Input/Core "Allow > 255 keycodes" [Enhancement,New]
<BUGabundo> _they_ said it should be the app to ask to delete the notify
<DanaG> Oh, for a REAL torture-test... try notifications from service-discovery-applet.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> result is:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284319
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 284319 in linux "mute, brightness buttons on new HP 6930p laptop" [Undecided,New]
<setuid> I've got a Thinkpad T61p and it runs Ubuntu great... but I'm wondering how challenging it would be to add a second, external monitor to it. Problem here, is that my laptop's LCD display does 1920x1200
<setuid> ...and the external LCD panel does 1280x1024.
<setuid> Can I set up some sort of Xinerama config that lets me use two _different_ resolutions on the same X server?
<setuid> And if so... where would I read up on this?
<Pici> setuid: Are you running Karmic?
 * BUGabundo Pici beat me to it
<Pici> setuid: This is the 9.10 channel, regular Ubuntu questions should be asked in #ubuntu
<BUGabundo> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<setuid> Pici, I'm running Jaunty and Karmic... two machines, testing the migration path from J to K
<BUGabundo> gym time see you latter
<setuid> I'll repost in #ubuntu and see what they have to offer
<joetheodd> For the past week or so, my screen's been randomly going black after somewhere around 15 seconds of inactivity. Very annoying for movie watching.
<joetheodd> Intel integrated something or another.
<joetheodd> Anyone have that issue?
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<BUGabundo1>  !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<BUGabundo1> I seem to have removed something too much
<BUGabundo1> and now I don't have icons on any kde app
<BUGabundo1> :(((
<BUGabundo1> bad depenciees
<charlie-tca> it doesn't appear to be set in Jaunty
<BUGabundo> I had to manually install kde-icons-oxygen charlie-tca
<BUGabundo> let me run an aptitude why on it
<charlie-tca> I typed that in the wrong window
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: you folled me :)
<charlie-tca> sorry
<charlie-tca> But did it help?
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> not much actually
<charlie-tca> Oh, well. I tried ;-)
<charlie-tca> I don't run kde at all
<pace_t_zulu> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
#ubuntu+1 2009-05-22
<thiebaude> BUGabundo, you still up?
<BUGabundo1> thie still...but you are not
<eloya> hello!... im new here...
<mase_work> eloya: hello. I am old here
 * mase_work sighs ..death is encroaching
<vishalrao> that took care of him
<KurtKraut> What were the boot scripts afected by the change from bash to dash that happened in Ubuntu some time ago? Only those located in /etc/init.d ?
<pace_t_zulu> hey... anyone know where i can get the icontool deb?
<BUGabundo> guud morning, FLOSS world!
<OldGuest> xsane unable to initialize scanner.
<BUGabundo> hi OldGuest
<OldGuest> hi
<BUGabundo> OldGuest: are you using Karmic ?
<OldGuest> karmic ?
<BUGabundo> 9.10
<BUGabundo> x/k/ubuntu
<BUGabundo> you came here reporting trouble with xsane
<OldGuest> law of cause n effect ?
<BUGabundo> and this # is for support and discussion of the next release of ubuntu
<OldGuest> ok
<BUGabundo> for support on current stable releases see #ubuntu channel
<OldGuest> n e channel dedicated to ubuntu hardware only ?
<OldGuest> and there configuration etc
<BUGabundo> OldGuest: both hw and sw help can be obteined on #ubuntu channel, mailinglist (ubuntu-users)
<BUGabundo> and on the Forums (ubuntuforums.com
<BUGabundo> and also on your LoCoTeam channels
<OldGuest> nice thanks
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> now I feel curious to know what is prob was!!! X has nothing to due with xsane :(
<BUGabundo> hey TheInfinity
<TheInfinity> ho
<BUGabundo> I don't remember this # being so calm on JJ
<BUGabundo> better wait for post UDS I guess
<speedhawk> hello
<speedhawk> i have a problem with unetbootin. i've tried to make from a iso file an img. but it dont works. i've choosen "Ubuntu" and "Daily_Live" because unetbootin dont shows "Karmic Koala" have anyone an idea ?
<LLStarks> why hasn't vpnc been fixed yet?
<BUGabundo> speedhawk: hey
<BUGabundo> can't you just use usb-creator?
<BUGabundo> or are you on windows?
<speedhawk> no i'm on arch
<speedhawk> i donwload the daily live with unetbootin from kaola
<speedhawk> and give a another try. but when this not help i will use usb-creator
<BUGabundo> speedhawk: I think thers usbcreator for arch too
<BUGabundo> I've read about it on identica
<speedhawk> ok
<BluesKaj> Good Day
<rski> gday
<speedhawk> is karmic koala supporting the atheros 5007 ?
<maxb> AR5007EG works just fine for me in Karmic, Jaunty, and even Intrepid (with linux-backports-modules)
<speedhawk> okay. thanks maxb
<speedhawk> and what Xorg version is in karmic?
<rski> X.Org X Server 1.6.0
<rski> Release Date: 2009-2-25
<speedhawk> hm shit.
<rski> oh shi
<BluesKaj> X = barebones
<BluesKaj> uneditable
<speedhawk> have anyone an idea why this happened when i try to shutdon the notebook?
<speedhawk> http://ubuntu-pics.de/bild/9228/dsc00840_bETlJO.jpg
<BUGabundo> good after noon BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> speedhawk: I never saw that... looks like xorg corruption or vesa
<BUGabundo> ahhhhh android on netbooks from the ubuntu team http://twitpic.com/5onhd
<speedhawk> BUGabundo: i think the same. but its ubuntu specific. at arch it don't look like this.
<speedhawk> when at karmic is the same. what should i do? downgrade the Xorg server?
<yofel> speedhawk: nvidia card? I get some stripes on shutdown/restart with the CS nvidia driver
<speedhawk> no ATI X2300.
<speedhawk> the problem starts with 8.10. 9.04 the same
<yofel> same here, some X problem then I guess
<speedhawk> yofel: you have the same problem?
<yofel> speedhawk: well, not exactly the same, what I get is: after shutdown the screen only shows horizontal sripes until the notebook powers off or resets
<speedhawk> ok. it might be the Xserver,
<speedhawk> have you karmic?
<yofel> yes, but that's been there since Intrepid as well
<BUGabundo> arand: yah
<BUGabundo> s/yah/yay/
<BUGabundo> speedhawk: yofel I used to see that on gutsy
<speedhawk> yofel: hm. when karmic will not help i will downgrade the Xserver on 1.5 and we will see. and i will write a bug report
<BUGabundo> with corrupt X
<BUGabundo> on intel
<BUGabundo> but its long gone
<speedhawk> hm
<speedhawk> is there any command to see what happenend at the shutdown?
<BUGabundo> nops
<BUGabundo> just logs
<BUGabundo> that is if the disk is still mounted
<speedhawk> ok
<yofel> well, It doesn't bother me too much since it only stays like this for ~10s
<speedhawk> my screen is freezed.
<speedhawk> overall white stripes how you can see at the picture.
<yofel> though I am curious what's the cause, but since it happens after the disks get remounted ro I'm out of ideas
<speedhawk> yofel: reported a bug?
<yofel> no, back then when it started I didn't know how, and now I'm so used to it that I use my time for more important things
<speedhawk> hm oke
<speedhawk> BUGabundo: can i see the output when i shutdown with "sudo shutdown -h now > output.txt" ?
<BUGabundo> speedhawk: no ieda
<BUGabundo> *idea
<speedhawk> ok i give a try
<BUGabundo> speedhawk: won't just "sudo halt > out" do the same thing?
<BUGabundo> I wonder why people love to write longer commands
<speedhawk> :D
<aric286> :)
<BUGabundo> atao joaopinto
<joaopinto> olá
 * BUGabundo needs to get in touch with audio guys to fixed audio... no audio , no alsa, no PA, no OSS :((((
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, no alsamixer in the terminal?
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: sure I have it! its all at 100%
<BUGabundo> no sound
<BUGabundo> pavucontrol just shows 2-3% volume output
<BluesKaj> what palyer , BUGabundo ?
<BluesKaj> player
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: let me poweron the laptop... hope the boss doesn't get too mad, when he arrives
<BluesKaj> wonder if it's an intel audio card ?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> I have a bug for it
<BUGabundo> bug 366346
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 366346 in pulseaudio "no audio" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366346
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: any ideas on how to debug it?
<BUGabundo> rofl: The package information was last updated 19 days ago!!!!!!!
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> it was *yesterday*!!!
<BluesKaj> !intelhd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intelhd
<BluesKaj> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
 * BUGabundo goes read
<BluesKaj> dunno if that will help on Karmic tho :P
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: I'm trying to rmmod the snd_had_intel, but it keeps saying its in use
<BUGabundo> :(
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: well, you can't just rmmod it - you have to kill all audio apps, pulseaudio..
<BUGabundo> already did AFAICT kklimonda
<BUGabundo> oh and good afternoon m8
<kklimonda> hey.. :)
<kklimonda> looks like something is still using it..
<kklimonda> i could never rmmod snd modules.. ;)
<BluesKaj> that damn pulseaudio is causing a lot of confusion , it's only a xine plugin now, the xine engine being depracated afaik
<longcat> I'd like to say that xserver-xorg-video-intel_2 2.7.0-1ubuntu2_i386.debb doesnt recognize 945GME, but 1--ubuntu1_i386 works fine
<Guest63936> mespirit
<Guest63936> seeker
<Guest63936> hello
<Guest63936> #ubuntuforums
 * BUGabundo hands Guest63936 with '/join ?
<Guest63936> hello
<Guest63936> hello
<rski> hi
<yoasif_> hi
<Guest63936> hello
<Guest63936> anyone there
<yoasif_> hello
<Guest63936> can someone help me compile a psptoolchain in dapper drake
<rski> no
<Guest63936> y
<rski> this is not the channel for it
<Guest63936> then what is
<rski> #ubuntu
<Guest63936> tyvm
<yoasif> anyone here who is good at packaging issues? i can't get gcrontab to install
<maxb> yoasif: You'll have much better luck attracting help if you give *exact* error messages / descriptions of how it fails
<Twigathy> Wow -- hotplugging a SATA port multiplier is just not good
<Twigathy> Plugged it in and something in hal went absolutely mental, spawned a whole pile of blkid processes which span at 100% CPU use >_<
<Twigathy> Once I killed off those it worked \o/
<Twigathy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/377395 <-- I think this might be the bug... :o
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 377395 in util-linux "[karmic] software RAID not assembled at boot - blkid hangs using 100% CPU" [High,Triaged]
<maxb> lamont is aware and indicated that he might be able to do an upload on tuesday
<Twigathy> cool =)
<chowmeined> hi
<chowmeined> so, X hangs the system shortly after it starts, is there a way to avoid that? (radeon card)
<chowmeined> i keep getting this "soft lockup" when starting networking
<rski> soft lockup?
<chowmeined> rski, yes
<chowmeined> rski, it seems to be the ath5k driver
<rski> blacklist it and try ath9 maybe?
<chowmeined> i dont have an N card
<chowmeined> ath5k used to work
<chowmeined> rski, is madwifi available?
<chowmeined> backports modules seems to have fixed the lockup
<chowmeined> is kernel mode setting available for radeon?
<mikeh789> anybody loading KK on a eee??
<BUGabundo> mikeh789: not me
<BUGabundo> but let me know if it works
<mikeh789> I downloaded the daily and it didn't boot...
<mikeh789> I didn't try safe graphics yet
<mikeh789> I have it installed on a 400mhz machine
<BUGabundo> ehehehe
<BUGabundo> isn't that on the LOW end?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda***
<mikeh789> was my only available test machine at the time
<mikeh789> and I like to see how the newer stuff runs on old machines
<mikeh789> like to see vista on a 400mhz machine
<mikeh789> I will try again on the EEE...
<mikeh789> I'd like to run it on an SD card to help with debugging...
<BUGabundo> I think I scare kklimonda
<BUGabundo> mikeh789: well jj is very fast even on older hw
<BUGabundo> sure, xubuntu, not gnome
<BUGabundo> and kK seems even faster
<mikeh789> I thought so too
<mikeh789> and I always go ahead and try gnome just to see how slow it is
<mikeh789> I thought it was slow, but tolerable...
<mikeh789> BUG, are you running KK on bare metal??
<BUGabundo> mikeh789: yep
<BUGabundo> mikeh789: and use autocompelete (TAB)
<BUGabundo> so I don't miss the replies, oka?
<BUGabundo> anyone running kmail 1.11.90 ??
#ubuntu+1 2009-05-23
<jordi1983> I have an idea, and I want to know do you all think, wouldn't it be cool to have a PPA containing daily builds for the last ati r6xx/r7xx 3D support in order to be tested on ubuntu, and this way helping to speed up their stabilization and development?
<BUGabundo> jordi1983: doesn't the ppa for x-testers already provide trunk drivers?
<rski> yeah but they are pretty outdated afaik
<BUGabundo> how can trunk be outdated?
<jordi1983> Which is the url? I think I've checked that PPA today
<jordi1983> I've read on the Phoronix forums that the only way to check out this code is through the git repositorya
<BUGabundo> please wait
<jordi1983> if by x testers you mean xorg crack pushers there isn't the r6xx 3d support branch, is the master branch
<BUGabundo>   https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/
<BUGabundo>    https://edge.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<BUGabundo> thread https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-April/028181.html
<BUGabundo> jordi1983: ^^^^^^^^^
<jordi1983> these packages doesn't provide 3d for r6xx/7xx, they provide EXA and xvideo
<jordi1983> there is a branch now called r6xx-r7xx-3d at the xorg git that provides DRI support for that video cards
<jordi1983> look: http://www.x.org/wiki/radeonhd%3Aexperimental_3D
<BUGabundo> you have to talk to the #ubuntu-x guys
<BUGabundo> I don't do video
<jordi1983> ok
<jordi1983> thanks
<BUGabundo> maybe cwillu wants to help you out
<BUGabundo> cwillu: ping
<BUGabundo> cwillu: my friend are you up ?? or traveling around the country ?
 * cwillu hides
<BUGabundo> cwillu: hayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<BUGabundo> poki pokes
<BUGabundo> miss you dude
<BUGabundo> what's new?
<cwillu> jordi1983, dunno, the first line of that link seems pretty direct and to the point :p
 * cwillu pokes BUGabundo with a stick
 * BUGabundo feels so much better
<jordi1983> there it explains how to build and install the files but I'd like somebody to do the packaging in a PPA I don't know how to do it, I think there is a lot of dependencies and things you need to know to package a video driver in the right way
<jordi1983> you know DRM, DRI and so on...
<cwillu> sorry, back and forth between channels :p
<jordi1983> yep, sorry
<jordi1983> maybe it would be better to discuss this on #ubuntu-x
<cwillu> more likely to get useful answers there :p
<jordi1983> ok
<mikeh789> BUGabundo, if a driver is blacklisted, will the device still show up in lspci??
<BUGabundo> should
<BUGabundo> don't know
<BUGabundo> no it won't
<BUGabundo> :))
<mikeh789> yeah, i thought it was a good question
<BUGabundo> mikeh789: I'm not sure
<BUGabundo> I guess it depends on HW
<BUGabundo> and how kernel supports it
<owner> hey bug
<BUGabundo> hey ow
<owner> mikeah789 was helping with myh wireless problem
<owner> refered me to you
<owner> my wireless is not showing up in my devicexs
<owner> it works when i boot to windows,  but it stoped working this morning  for some reason, it worked after the install
<BUGabundo> owner: on karmic?
<owner> ubuntu
<owner> 9.04
<BUGabundo> owner: support for stable versions is on #ubuntu
<BUGabundo> this channel is for karmic 9.10 support and discussion
<mikeh789> I thought you were using 9.10??
<BUGabundo> I am
<BUGabundo> mikeh789: ^^
<owner> uhh ok
<owner> so i shouldnt be here then?
<BUGabundo> owner: you are free to be here
<BUGabundo> just that this is not the place to discuss that
<owner> wana pm me?
<BUGabundo> not really
<BUGabundo> its 2am here
<BUGabundo> can't keep my eyes open for long
<owner> kk
<BUGabundo> ;)
<BUGabundo> plus I can't provide all that good support
<BUGabundo> I bet #ubuntu and www.ubuntuforuns.com will help you more
<mikeh789> BUGabundo, thanks for your help, misunderstood owner and sent him over
<BUGabundo> mikeh789: no prob, really
<BUGabundo> keep doing a great job
<poseidon> hey guys, just installed alpha 1.  It's the first version to work (well) with my wireless driver. :)
<poseidon> When I installed gnome did not fit the size of my main monitor (I have two plugged in).  After I installed the nvidia proprietary driver and rebooted monitors began to work fine.
<poseidon> I'm impressed with the hardware support
<yoasif> hey all -- anyone want to help me with a broken package?
<poseidon> Is gnash worth giving another shot, or should I just go with non free?
<FLjohn> Good afternoon
<telexicon> so, the wav files used by pidgin are corrupted or something
<RichardWolfVI> Greetings, I updated the Intel driver and it seems to switch to low graphics mode; compiz doesn't work, and my monitor falls back to 1024x768, from its nativa 1440x900
<crdlb> RichardWolfVI: anything interesting in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old ? In particular, is it using the intel driver and failing visibly?
<DanaG> is UDS on now?  I haven't been keeping up[ with things.
<thiebaude> !uds
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Developer Summit is being held May 25th-29th in Barcelona, Spain. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS for more information.
<thiebaude> hi DanaG
<DanaG> ah.
<RichardWolfVI> crdlb: Pardon the HUGE dalay, is it normal that in the logs you get repetitive printing of VESA and monitor modes?
<RichardWolfVI> crdlb: I downgraded to the 2.4 driver, it seems the latest update to 2.7 seems to fallback to VESA.
<RichardWolfVI> crdlb: It's falling back to VESA
<crdlb> RichardWolfVI: well, I was hoping to catch the actual error
<RichardWolfVI> (WW) VESA(0): Unable to estimate virtual size
<crdlb> which I why I said to look in .old, but that doesn't always work
<RichardWolfVI> crdlb: What do you recommend?
<RichardWolfVI> Should I report the issue?
<RichardWolfVI> OK, the bug was confirmed already.
<Hew> Hooray, upgrading to Karmic alpha 1 worked!
<tgpraveen> Hew: do you notice anything different from jaunty
<tgpraveen> ?
<tgpraveen> any changes except newer version  of packages in karmic right now?
<Hew> tgpraveen: Nothing immediately apparent other than karmic in my sources.list :P
<Hew> tgpraveen: but I've only been using it for 10 min, I'm still working my way through synaptic
<tgpraveen> k.anybody else any changes?
<Hew> tgpraveen: What changes are you looking for? Visual changes aren't likely to be around for a while. New package versions are the main thing.
<tgpraveen> any changes implemented in notify-osd
<tgpraveen> did the support for media keys in notifyosd get implemented
<Hew> tgpraveen: UDS hasn't even happened yet, it's very early days in terms of new features and release goals
<tgpraveen> hmmm..yeah I guess so
<Hew> at this stage it's Debian syncs to get excited about :)
<tgpraveen> but I think I saw a screenshot somewhere with that so was asking
<Hew> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd
<tgpraveen> you knw by the time uds takes place and completes its nearly time for alpha 2 release and I think feature freeze is at alpha 5 or 6 something
<Hew> no change between Jaunty and Karmic
<tgpraveen> so new features really have less time
<Hew> my experience is the Ubuntu/Canonical developed features seem to appear a few days before FeatureFreeze
<Hew> but for new major releases of software, yes that just follows the release schedule
<Hew> there's nothing stopping developers from introducing new features now
<Hew> new package versions = new features
<RichardWolfVI> Hmm, a small blunder on bug 379504, just messed up all i915 based chipsed.
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/379504/+text)
<tgpraveen> 332562
<lazermouse> hi
<lazermouse> where can I suggest features for Karmic?
<lazermouse> anyone?
<bazhang> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<lazermouse> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> probably a tad bit too late for Karmic though
<lazermouse> ah, i bet you that Brainstorm is built on drupal
<speedhawk> hello guys
<speedhawk> i have a big problem since 8.10
<kklimonda> for support try #ubuntu channel
<speedhawk> when i try to restart or shutdown the notebook. the screen is over white backslahs and freeze
<kklimonda> (unless you are using 9.10 now)
<speedhawk> i use 9.10
<kklimonda> speedhawk: But if this problem happen on 8.10 and 9.04 than there is little chance that we can help you any more
<kklimonda> speedhawk: have you reported bug?
<speedhawk> kklimonda: no
<speedhawk> but i post a thread to ubuntuusers.de and asked in ubuntu-de but no one have a idea.
<kklimonda> speedhawk: Reporting the bug on LP would make it easier for developers to notice it.
<speedhawk> ok
<speedhawk> first i install the new updates 'cos there are some X updates. and when the problem stands. i ask in #ubuntu and report a bug
<speedhawk> is there any chance to see the output from the shutdown?
<speedhawk> because i think the bootsplash is my problem
<BluesKaj> G'Day all
<rski> hello some
<Mois> i must say. the alpha runs stable. anyone else who think so?
<BluesKaj> so far so good , Mois
<Mois> but the temperature is very high. i move 2000data ( 30GB ) and my Cpu is 80°
<BluesKaj> laptop ?
<Mois> yes
<BluesKaj> Mois, maybe choose a lower graphics/power performance setting
<Mois> ok.
<Mois> irqbalance right?
<BluesKaj> try the balance yes
<ricochet> hey guys i need some serious help.. i have an SD card in my Dell mini that has a bunch of my videos from a trip i am currently on in South East Asia.. well today i opened up my SD card and all of the files have a bunch of ASCII symbols and locks on the icons.. i cant do anything with it either
<rski> if you can't do anything with it i guess you can sell it to someone
<rski> so it's not enterily useless
<ricochet> hahaha how helpful
<geirha> When will translations for karmic be available for editing in rosetta?
<BUGabundo1> genii: no idea!
<rski> ricochet: you aren't being any helpfull either
<rski> "can't do anything with it"
<BUGabundo1> hey rski
<rski> is useless info
<rski> be more specific
<rski> hey buga
<rski> god riddance
<BUGabundo1> rski: I know not every user is helpful
<BUGabundo1> but try to help them any way...
<BUGabundo1> CoC ok?
<rski> BUGabundo1: why is he using karmic on a vacation?
<rski> i doubt he even was
<BUGabundo1> eheh
<BUGabundo1> yeah
<rski> i _TRIED_ to help him
<rski> but he made it difficult
<BUGabundo> I don't know
<BUGabundo> I didn't catch up
<BUGabundo> I just saw
<BUGabundo> (02:27:51 PM) rski: god riddance
<BUGabundo> I got me a bit shocked... nothing too much
<BUGabundo> I had it happening to me too
<BUGabundo> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> mouse & KB froze for the 1st time
<BluesKaj> hi BUGabundo
<BluesKaj> even the ctrl+alt+Esc didn't work
<BluesKaj> of course
<BUGabundo> what is it supposed to do?
<rski> close X
<BluesKaj> it opens a small kill icon
<BluesKaj> looks like askull
<BluesKaj> of course it wouldn't worlk cuz X froze
<BUGabundo> doest?
<BUGabundo> not here!
<BluesKaj> I used the recovery version when booting back into karmic
<BUGabundo> when I get a freeze I always check my disks
<BUGabundo> just in case...
<BluesKaj> heh , just tried ctrl+alt+Esc , clicked on the desktop now it's black
<BUGabundo> damn
<BUGabundo> I can't do it
<BUGabundo> let me try it on another app
<BUGabundo> nothing
<BluesKaj> hmm , kde or gnome?
<BUGabundo> gnome
 * BUGabundo thinks we all should have a tag on our head like "I are Babuine", telling all our specs!
<BluesKaj> BRB
<BluesKaj> not fooling with that cmnd again unless absolutely necessary
 * BluesKaj checks out 'cranky geeks' latest episode
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: does this make any sense to you http://hellotxt.com/l/U6cxVo
<BUGabundo> ?
<BUGabundo> trying to connect my GPS and kernel just fails to mount it
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: heh, microbloggin isn't the way of pasting debug logs ;)
<kklimonda> no, it doesn't
<BUGabundo> damn
<kklimonda> ok, bbl
<BUGabundo> not sure if it is because of
<BUGabundo> MSFT wince or kernel bug
<BUGabundo> anybody else?
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: ?
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, no idea... I have a gps system but haven't tried it on any OS yet ...it's just gathering dust :)
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: but no idea from the error log?
<BluesKaj> driver probs , maybe ?
<BUGabundo> USB driver?
<BluesKaj> dunno , could be
<BluesKaj> NDRIVE GPS usb driver for linux
<mdlueck> I just installed my first Ubuntu 9.04 server edition. What is suppose to replace dselect?
<BUGabundo> mdlueck: support for stable versions is on #ubuntu or you could try #ubuntu-server
<BUGabundo> #ubuntu+1 is for karmic 9.10 support and discussion
<mdlueck> I just realized that my bookmark was to the incorrect group. Thanks for the pointer
<BUGabundo> no prob mdlueck
<BUGabundo> didn't you find the # to quiet to be #ubuntu ?
<BUGabundo> :))
<Mois> hello
<Mois> i have an soundproblem. i've installed 9.10 today and the welcome sound is okay. but rhythmbox dont'. what should i do? alsamixer is everything of full.
<Mois> and nothing is mute
<BUGabundo> Mois: any sound at all?
<BUGabundo> or is it just RB not working?
<Mois> RB
<BUGabundo> it could be broken on karmic
<Mois> yes
<Mois> might
<Mois> what should i do?
<Twigathy> Someone just linked me to https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/DeviceKit -- the GUI for disks and SMART there is really nice. When can we see this in ubuntu? :O
<BUGabundo> Mois: you could file a bug. but it may take a week (until UDS ends) for it to get any real attention
<rski> Twigathy: devicekit is already in so i guess soon maybe?
<BUGabundo> Mois: run on a cli: $ ubuntu-bug rhythmbox
<Twigathy> rski: oooo, shiny =)
<BUGabundo> and describe your problem
<Mois> yes
<Mois> BUGabundo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/379779 voilla
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 379779 in rhythmbox "No sound in Rhythmbox" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> ok Mois. great work
<Mois> thanks.
<BUGabundo> one more thing
<Mois> yes
<BUGabundo> Mois: add also audio info
<Mois> which?
<BUGabundo> $ ubuntu-bug -p alsa-base 379779
<BUGabundo> "just in case"
<Mois> ok
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> Mois: your system is not UPTODATE
<BUGabundo> RM is v 0.12.0-0ubuntu4
<BUGabundo> and you have 0.12.1-0ubuntu1
<BUGabundo> please open Update-manager and update
<Mois> my system is UPTODATE!
<Mois> only findutils is not uptopdate
<BUGabundo> Mois: I'm sorry but it seems not to be
<BUGabundo> you have an old version of RB
<Mois> hm.
<Mois> i take a look
<Mois> no my system is 100% uptopdate
<BUGabundo> Mois: pastebin : $ apt-cache policy rhythmbox
<Mois> http://pastebin.com/m3387072f
<BUGabundo> your mirror seems to be lagging behing
<BUGabundo> *behind
<Mois> german mirrors
<BUGabundo> can you please temporarily change to another or, or even MAIN ?
<Mois> ja
<BUGabundo> Mois: fixed?
<Mois> no
<RichardWolfVI> hey
<BUGabundo> RichardWolfVI: hi
<RichardWolfVI> seems they removed a patch that caused the VESA fallback
<kevix> sorry to bother folks, but I have an upgrade issue that is not something that the usual #ubuntu folks will catch. I upgraded to Intrepid. shortly after I rebooted, 'overflow' was created for /tmp. the root fs is not full but some FS error? is reporting it as 100%. I have had this specific error when I upgrade to a new stable release before.
<kevix> rm'ing files on the root fs does not create space.
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> aren't there a few virtual mount points ?
<BUGabundo> maybe those are the ones you are seeing ?
<kevix> when the system boots up it see that the root fs is reporting 100% and uses a routine in /etc/init.d/ to create an 'emergency' /tmp
<kevix> so its not the regular file systems
<kevix> or the expected ones for the kernel
<albert23> kevix: Is your disk more then 95% full? The last 5% is reserved for root.
<kevix> the issue is that if I remove files from / (root) it does not fix the issue as I had more than 700mb free before this error started
<albert23> how large is the total fs?
<kevix> albert23: I think it was 20gb unformatted. but the size of the FS or the actual space left are not the issue.
<albert23> kevix: 5% of 20GB is 1 GB reserved for user root. You will see space coming available if more then 1GB is free
<geser> inodes are also still available?
<kevix> geser: I checked the inodes. many thousands left
<kevix> albert23: my system was working fine (with 600mb free) a few reboots ago. so the issue happened after 'something' upgrade
<kevix> i tried using an older kernel, I tried modifing the fstype from ext3 to ext2 and back to ext3. no change.
<kn100> hi, i just upgraded to 9.10, and i have to say, it feels a little faster, but other than that, whats the plan with hoary?
<Tekno> hoary ????
<rski> hoary?
<Tekno> hoary was released on April 8, 2005.
<kn100> lol my mistake
<kn100> karmic
<kn100> gimme a break lol, very tired
<rski> new shades of brown
<rski> newer kernel X drivers packagess, the usual stuff
<kn100> rski oh noez more brown?
 * BUGabundo hears an echo
<BUGabundo> horay ?
<RichardWolfVI> HAHA
<kn100> the first thing i do when i reinstall ubuntu is get rid of the brown
<BUGabundo> it was supposed to get a new theme
<BUGabundo> but according to Mark the desing team is still incomplete
<RichardWolfVI> Yeah, my theme is Black/light grey
<kn100> i just use dusk
<BUGabundo> so only 10.04 will have new theme
<kn100> what? 12 months for a new theme?
<RichardWolfVI> one important thing is the opsible replacement of Usplash
<kn100> yeah
<BUGabundo> here is mine http://fileland.bugabundo.net/fotos/Linux/Desktop
<kn100> changing the way it chainboots as well isnt it?
<RichardWolfVI> They might be switching to Plymouth
<kn100> thats the one
<kn100> how is that better than the current one? is it speed
<rski> also they uploaded devicekit
<RichardWolfVI> Well, it uses actual graphic acceleration
<RichardWolfVI> it's more of a visual thing
<kn100> cool
<kn100> http://i40.tinypic.com/2lx4wg.png
<RichardWolfVI> if you have seen Fedora 10's splash
<kn100> thats my desktop at the moment http://i40.tinypic.com/2lx4wg.png
<RichardWolfVI> pretty
<kn100> no thats my wallpaper.... the screenshot didnt work...
<BUGabundo> eheh
<kn100> that was wierd
<kn100> lol
<kn100> this is my desktop http://i44.tinypic.com/20peqdu.png
<kn100> what do you guys think?
<RichardWolfVI> it's nice
<kn100> thanks, back on topic now :p
<RichardWolfVI> hmm, I want to use a nice dock
<kn100> that dock is Avant (awn)
<RichardWolfVI> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBheUFaRnr8
<RichardWolfVI> this is Plymouth on Fedora 10
<BUGabundo> kn100: GnomeDO or AWM ?
<kn100> i was just going to youtube that :p
<kn100> AWM sorry
<kn100> its in add/remove, just type in avant
<BUGabundo> I love DO
<BUGabundo> no need for AWN
<kn100> AWN is just easy
<kn100> i also use adesklets
<kn100> and plymouth looks awesome
<kn100> i just wish ubuntu wasnt so 'brown;
<RichardWolfVI> Heh, it blends well with the brown Zune
<kn100> that... is irony
<kn100> one thing 9.10 has broken though, is wine sound
<RichardWolfVI> Nah, the brownest Ubuntu was Gutsy ;P
<kn100> spotify (a music program that runs in wine fine in 9.04) plays sound really jerkily in wine
<BUGabundo> kn100: I have *no* sound, not just wine
<kn100> hahahah, i consider myself well off then :p
<kn100> but i guarentee you'd prefer your pc over mine
<kn100> it doesnt have a case
<kn100> its just a pile of parts on my table
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: that's why I dong use KK on my only computer ;)
<RichardWolfVI> I have sound on Wine
<RichardWolfVI> using ALSA
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: not my only PC eheh
<BUGabundo> and I have JJ cds at hand
<kklimonda> :)
<kn100> wine has sound, but it plays really jerkily, which it never used to on 9.04 or 8.10 or 8.04lts
<kn100> its like its pauseplaypauseplaypauseplay (about a quarter of a second delay)
<Mois> have anyone an idea why the pypanel installation fail? http://pastebin.com/m494321c9
<Mois> have imlib2 installed
<kklimonda> Mois: #
<kklimonda> ppmodule.c:37:25: error: X11/Xft/Xft.h: No such file or directory
<kklimonda> $ dpkg -S X11/Xft/Xft.h
<kklimonda> libxft-dev: /usr/include/X11/Xft/Xft.h
<Mois> dpkg -S X11/Xft/Xft.h //
<Mois> dpkg: *X11/Xft/Xft.h* nicht gefunden.
<Mois> what should i do?
<kklimonda> install libxft-dev
<Mois> ok
<Mois> thanks kklimonda
<kn100> man this sound problem is doing my head in
<Mois> hello
<kn100> hello mois
<Mois> i have another problem. i try to install wbar. i downloaded the source and untar it. change the directory in it. and "make" but this error come "http://pastebin.com/m6ecdaebd"
<BUGabundo> Mois: hello yet again
<Mois> :D
<BUGabundo> Mois: isn't it on the repos?
<Mois> no not in karmic
<kn100> your on karmic too?
<Mois> yes
<BUGabundo> it was dropped?
<BUGabundo>  !info wbar
<ubottu> Package wbar does not exist in karmic
<BUGabundo>  !info wbar jaunty
<ubottu> Package wbar does not exist in jaunty
<Mois> lol
<BUGabundo>  !info wbar edgy
<ubottu> 'edgy' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<BUGabundo>  !info wbar dapper
<Mois> !info wbar hardy
<ubottu> Package wbar does not exist in hardy
<ubottu> Package wbar does not exist in dapper
<BUGabundo> lol
<Mois> :D
<BUGabundo> it was *never * on archive I guess
<BUGabundo>  !whatis wbar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whatis wbar
<Mois> lol
<Mois> ubottu: you are silly :D:D
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mois> :D:D
<rski> latest release of wbar was in spe 2007
<rski> probably not updated to work with gcc 4.x series
<Mois> hää
<Mois> so tell me what is this at this picture http://ubuntu-pics.de/bild/14877/relax1_Q47480.png
<Mois> the right in the air and the panel
<rski> ram cpu usage to the right
<rski> awn with some programs running in the bottom?
<Mois> yes i saw :D
<Mois> ok thanks.
<Mois> so. i have another problem with mpd i've installed it. and editited the config but when i want to start-create-db it shows me "mkdir: kann Verzeichnis „~/.mpd“ nicht anlegen: No such file or directory
<Mois> chown: Zugriff auf „~/.mpd“ nicht möglich: No such file or directory
<Mois> " this is my config "http://pastebin.com/mcbb54b7"
<Mois> than it stands on *creating ~/.mpd/tag_cache...
<Mois> and it comes "failed to stat playlist directory "/home/raw/.mpd/playlists" (config line 9): No such file or directory"
<Mois> and when i make the directory it comes "unable to bind port 6600: Address already in use
<Mois> maybe MPD is still running?
<Mois> Trace/breakpoint trap
<Mois> "
<Mois> very mysterios
<Mois> anyone some idea?
<Mois> !info zsi
<ubottu> Package zsi does not exist in karmic
<Mois> !info zsi jaunty
<ubottu> Package zsi does not exist in jaunty
<BUGabundo> Mois: don't abuse the bot. use packages.ubuntu.com or packages.debian.org
<Mois> ok
<Mois> sorry
<kn100> bots have feelings too you know
<Mois> yes. i forgot
<kn100> say sorry to the bot mois
<kn100> :p
<Mois> ok
<Mois> ubottu: I'm totally sorry.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kn100> :)
<Mois> :)
<Mois> :D
<calc> hi
<calc> my internet connection is so lsow i can't even see what i am typing
<BUGabundo> hey calc
<BUGabundo> calc: screen?
<calc> BUGabundo: yea
<calc> BUGabundo: ssh from hotel rey juan carlos back to houston, i think i am getting about 1.5KB/s
<calc> UDS starts on monday :)
<calc> this is really painful
<BUGabundo> eheh
<calc> i'm trying to do a new OOo build over screen
<BUGabundo> let me flood you a bit more then
<BUGabundo> ahahaaha
<calc> :P
<BUGabundo> that will result in BAD BAD experience
<BUGabundo> I bet
<calc> it reminds me of running linux on a  mac quadra 840av
<BUGabundo> so what are you working now, besides the 20% OOo?
<calc> oem team
<BUGabundo> I've read
<BUGabundo> still have mail catch up
<calc> i'm pretty sure thats the full extent of what i can say about that :)
<BUGabundo> what do you do there?
<calc> work with oem projects like getting ubuntu onto vendors hardware
<RichardWolfVI> Awesome :3
<RichardWolfVI> Hmm, Dells are not shipping with Ubuntu anymore here :/
<calc> RichardWolfVI: which country?
<RichardWolfVI> Colombia
<BUGabundo> calc: I blame all those gadjets gives you guys got, for spamming the Internet connection eheh
<calc> BUGabundo: actually that probably is the reason
<calc> BUGabundo: the previous hotel internet got really slow after we got the toys
<calc> and this hotel's internet seems even slower
<calc> its pretty cool toy btw, i played with it a bit last night
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> its a virus!
<BUGabundo> kills internet, the world is doomed
<calc> RichardWolfVI: i think they still sell them in the US (at least afaik) but they are kinda hidden on the website
<BUGabundo> Cybernet (Terminator reference) has begun
<calc> BUGabundo: i think part of the problem is they needed to all download OS update which was probably big
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> Cloud sucks right?
<calc> cloud?
<BUGabundo> you guys need a mirror or P2P updates
<BUGabundo> calc: yah cloud updates eeheehehe
<BUGabundo> everything is now in the "cloud" lol
<calc> hehe
<kn100> thats a good idea
<kn100> release updates over bittorrent
<BUGabundo> calc: nvm.... U1 stupid joke
<kn100> less strain on the server
<calc> ah i see what you mean now
<calc> well the little chumby's don't run bittorrent
<BUGabundo> kn100: I didn't manage to get it working for Karmic
<kn100> get what working
<BUGabundo> kn100: bt updates
<kn100> i dont use bittorrent updates
<kn100> im just saying its a good idea
<BUGabundo> you just said "it" should be used
<BUGabundo> lol
<kn100> :p
<BUGabundo> you should do what you think should be done
<BUGabundo> or have you no morals?
<BUGabundo> :p
<kn100> LOL!
<RichardWolfVI> There shoulfd be a P2P implementation for updates, what ever happened to Jigdo?
<BUGabundo> there is for bt
<BUGabundo> apt-debtorrent
<calc> jigdo doesn't really do bt
<maxb> Jigdo is not P2P
<calc> its just a way to build cds from a archive
<RichardWolfVI> well, it's a distributed download system
<maxb> No it's not, it's a *partial* download system
<RichardWolfVI> not only for CDs
<RichardWolfVI> oh
<calc> oh? hmm i must have misunderstood what it was for
<calc> or it has gotten more featuressince i read about it about 8 years ago
<BUGabundo> calc: LOL
 * calc < is old
<RichardWolfVI> I mean, how is it a "partial" download system?
<BUGabundo> calc: yeah you now seem older then I though
<calc> BUGabundo: how old is that? :)
<BUGabundo> no idea
<calc> i mean how old are you
<BUGabundo> I always fail those predictions
<BUGabundo> so I don't make them
<BUGabundo> calc: check my wiki. its there
<calc> on wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<BUGabundo> yep
<poseidon> If we do get a theme update this release, when would we start to see it?
<BUGabundo> poseidon: you are coming late to the discussion
<kn100> ubuntu needs a theme update urgently
<rski> when it's uplaoded to the repos?
<rski> kn100: it has one
<BUGabundo> we already explain we are not getting a new theme
<kn100> yeah the dust one, but its not very good
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: we dont? :/
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: damn..
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I mention this every week. by now you should know
<BUGabundo> Mark said it
<BUGabundo> the Design team is not yet complete
<kn100> i would love to join
<calc> ah yes i am older than you
<kn100> i have some experience in gfx
<BUGabundo> so only 10.04 is expected to gain a new theme
<BUGabundo> calc: eheh who isn't ?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: Somehow I've missed it every time :d
<BUGabundo> kn100: apply
<BUGabundo> there are opening for job on canonical
<BUGabundo> kn100: http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: that's kinda sad.. I mean New Wave is nice but I'd love to see some major rework in art..
<poseidon> BUGabundo, searching the web it seemed like a new theme was the only thing expected out of this release
<BUGabundo> calc: question remains: how older?
<BUGabundo> poseidon: it _was_ expected but is now delayed
<calc> BUGabundo: i'm 32
<poseidon> so what should people be told to expect from the new release?
<kklimonda> poseidon: We'll know more after UDS probably..
<poseidon> Well a new theme would kick of the lts rather nicely
<kn100> poseidon you gotta understand theres nobody to make it
<kn100> or very little people
<BUGabundo> poseidon: only 10.04 OR 10.10 will be LTS
 * calc thinks it will proably stick to 10.04
<BUGabundo> kn100: are they dwarfs ?!?
<BUGabundo> calc: not sure... debian sync and release
<BUGabundo> but they tend to not make the shcedule
<BUGabundo> so you better go for our
<poseidon> Either or, I would like to see a new theme for the lts.
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: PVT
<kn100> is there a guide to making a new theme
 * poseidon is horrible with graphics.  Thats why he always has to get them off the internet for his games
<calc> there are other reasons to stick to 10.04 but i think it will be discussed at either this UDS or next (not sure when)
<BUGabundo> kn100: #ubuntu-art
<BUGabundo> or similar
<calc> there definitely is work being done on a new theme but it takes a lot of work so might not make 9.10
<calc> not sure if it will be a different color or just work fdifferently though
<BUGabundo> well KDE has what? 3 guys on it?
<BUGabundo> and Pinheiro does most of it
<BUGabundo> and they release every 6 months
<BUGabundo> although 4.3 will not have a new theme
<calc> all i have seen is a mockup and i can't comment further but it is being worked on for ubuntu
<calc> so don't worry the theme will improve when the work is done :)
 * BUGabundo calc is full of secrets!
<BUGabundo> gotta love all this about community, right?
 * BUGabundo hides from flames
 * calc avoids the argument :)
<poseidon> wow.  Working for conical looks amazing.  Attending ubuntu meetings as a requirement is awesome.
<BUGabundo> AllHands
<kn100> haha canonical are mad
<BUGabundo> and then they get gifts
<BUGabundo> ~200 devs
<BUGabundo> and now to mix with Community at UDS
<BUGabundo> I wish I was there
<kn100> canonical are a mad company
<BUGabundo> maybe someday you guys come to Portugal
<kn100> how they make money by selling support...
<calc> bug	nope not 200 devs
<BUGabundo> kn100: s/are/is/
<kn100> what?
<calc> grr i am so slow that tab didn't even complete
<BUGabundo> ahaahahahahahahaahahahahahahaa
<kn100> lol
 * BUGabundo hands calc a cookie
#ubuntu+1 2009-05-24
<mrwes> Ok...probably a stupid question -- how stable is the Alpha
 * mrwes ducks
<kn100> mrwes i been running it all day, not one crash
<kn100> so very
<zhurai> alpha tends to mean "unstable" you know
<mrwes> hrmm...Jaunty is running pretty solid for me now
<BUGabundo> mrwes: you know better then that :)
<mrwes> heh..yah I know BUGabundo
<mrwes> stupid question
<BUGabundo> no sound for me
<mrwes> so is pulse here to stay?
<BUGabundo> of course
<BUGabundo> just need everything else to go away
<mrwes> so what is exactly the issue with pulse, considering it's here to stay? Older sound cards?
<mrwes> newer sound cards?
<mrwes> middle aged sound cards?
<mrwes> heh
<mrwes> we really need a good push with Karmic, cuz it's the last update before Windows 7
<mrwes> agreed?
<kn100> agreed
<mrwes> am I rambling?
<kn100> which is why i m going to try my best to help with theme development
<kn100> i just concepted a wallpaper
<kn100> wanna see?
<mrwes> sure
<mrwes> I think I'm updating tonight to Karmic
<mrwes> after a couple more Scotches of course
<mrwes> heh
<kn100> heh
<kn100> i allready did
<kn100> no difference to jaunty
<kn100> http://i43.tinypic.com/1zbbhcm.jpg
<kn100> thats the wp i just made as a concept
<mrwes> we gonna meet the 25 second boot goal Mark set forth?
<zhurai> I think I'm going to just make a vbox and run karmic in it >_>
<mrwes> k..lemme look
<kn100> zhurai
<kn100> why?
<kn100> its the same as jaunty at the moment
<kn100> nothing new
<mrwes> I like the bleed in
<zhurai> oh
<zhurai> ._.
<mrwes> maybe a little more smoothing?
<kn100> oh sorry for the bad qulity
<kn100> its because the good quality image is around 6mb
<kn100> lol
<kn100> what do you think of the concept
<mrwes> I like it
<zhurai> (apparently my cdrom drive laser on this laptop is ****   =_=)
<mrwes> I'd use it
<mrwes> would look good with my shiki colors
<zhurai> what kind of blur did you use for the logo o.o
<mrwes> do different colors; orange,blue, wine/red, etc
<kn100> its two logos
<zhurai> ah
<kn100> the bottom one has zoom blur, and hten theres the top one with just standard blur
<mrwes> are you familiar with shiki colors?
<kn100> nope
<kn100> never heared of them
<mrwes> killer themes
<mrwes> lemme find a link
<kn100> http://i43.tinypic.com/2dccqia.jpg is about the best i can do without huge files
<mrwes> https://launchpad.net/~gnome-colors-packagers/+archive/ppa
<mrwes> that's the ppa
<kn100> will add now
<kn100> mrwes, see the link
<mrwes> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Shiki-Colors?content=86717
<kn100> nice, but i like the desktop i got now
<BUGabundo> too gray for my taste
<kn100> :)
<mrwes> gray? shiki is gray?
<kn100> man I dont know what colours to use in these wps
<kn100> canonical hasn't released specifications yet
<mrwes> http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/3734/screenshot1q.png
<kn100> nice
<kn100> getting a screeny of mine now
<kn100> http://i44.tinypic.com/29nuiqh.png
<mrwes> comes with complete themes for blue, wine, orange, and human
<mrwes> nice..is that cario?
<mrwes> or awan?
<kn100> avant
<kn100> avant window manager, and adeskets
<kn100> adesklets
<mrwes> although I also like the Linux Distro wallpaper
<mrwes> ahh..yah avant
<mrwes> that's what I meant
<kn100> have it
<kn100> lol
<kn100> im working on a black one now
<mrwes> I used the upgrade manager for the first time on Jaunty and I have to say it was flawless
<mrwes> ubuntu has to ensure the upgrade manager works
<mrwes> .
<kn100> its epicly good
<kn100> i love the way it updates programs too
<mrwes> I had always done a fresh install before
<mrwes> everyone in #ubuntu had me scared stiff to run an upgrade
<kn100> hahha
<mrwes> fuqers
<mrwes> heh
<kn100> only thing is you lose out on ext4
<kn100> but small loss for the massive convenience
<mrwes> yah
<mrwes> although I've read you can convert on the fly -- sounds risky though
<mrwes> ok...gonna go upgrade
<mrwes> l8r
<mrwes> hrmm...gksu update-manager -d doesn't pull in Karmic
<mrwes> WTF
<mrwes> it did this morning
<mrwes> heh...no gksu
<mrwes> lame
<pace_t_zulu> apologies for all the reconnects...
<pace_t_zulu> switching from xchat-gnome to xchat on all my VMs
<zhurai> ._.
<zhurai> xchat-gnome is ugly
<pace_t_zulu> zhurai, i know
<zhurai> I tried it when I was on intrepid, and then never used it again >_>
<pace_t_zulu> zhurai, what do you use now? xchat?
<zhurai> yep
<mrwes> well.. i've seem to survived the upgrade to Karmic
<mrwes> now if I had the touchpad enabled in Jaunty, why in the world would an upgrade to Karmic turn it off?
<mrwes> those are the silly things that make me go hrmmm.....
<Ubuntudad> hello everyone
<Ubuntudad> is there a list of irc channels out yet for the UDS?
<pace_t_zulu> !upstream
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upstream
<Hew> sound broken for anyone else in Karmic?
<Doris> moin
<pace_t_zulu> Hew, sound is fine here
<pace_t_zulu> Hew, virtual machine of karmic
<Chr|s> how is Karmic coming along?
<Hew> thanks pace_t_zulu, sound was fine for me too when I upgraded yesterday, but today it's silent :S
<Hew> my Karmic VM is fine too
<pace_t_zulu> Chr|s, karmic is great... runs as well as jaunty - if not better
<Hew> nah there are a few regressions atm
<Hew> but very good for alpha 1
<Hew> I remember Jaunty alpha 1 broke my system
<Chr|s> bummer
<Hew> no it wasn't a problem, I went back to Intrepid until Jaunty alpha 2
<Hew> the two big problems for me on Karmic atm are that sound is broken right now, and scanning in totem doesn't seem to work
<Hew> apart from that it's just like Jaunty
<Chr|s> Hew: I see, no noticable changes as of yet?
<Hew> Chr|s: There are new versions of packages.
<Hew> Chr|s: There are no theme changes or anything like that, it's very early days for that sort of thing.
<Chr|s> Hew: oh yeah, I know. That wont be done till the end
<pace_t_zulu> Chr|s, new power manager "DeviceKit"... slick new battery icon in the notification tray
<pace_t_zulu> that's about the only visual change
<Chr|s> cool
<Hew> for the record, pulseaudio -k got sound working again for me :-)
 * Hew cranks up rhythmbox
<Khenyeu> alo
<Khenyeu> help me!
<Khenyeu> Create a /etc/apt/preferences file like this:
<Khenyeu> mean ?
<Khenyeu> What it means
<Khenyeu> 8-)
<Khenyeu> ?
<zniavre> hello
<zniavre> http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-14976
<zniavre> i can't install nvidia driver 173.xx.Xx with 2.6.30rc7 kernel  (fromm ppa)
<zniavre> any idea ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<BUGabundo> guud day
<robin0800> BUGabundo:  no ooo's today?
<BUGabundo> robin0800: eheh
<BUGabundo> back on OSS
<BUGabundo> its the only way for me to have (some what) audio
<BUGabundo> I still here glitchs
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, I'm running amarok1.4 , that might solve your problem , it's now known as amarok14...http://nomad.ca/blog/2009/apr/3/amarok-14-jaunty-ubuntu-904/
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: what has amarok have to do with me not having any sound on the entire system with alsa and PA ?
<BluesKaj> dunno, but if you want a player that might work with alsa on your setup, give it a try
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo,  intel onboard sound card ?
<zniavre> hello
<zniavre> somebody tried to install 173.14.18 nvidia driver on 2.6.30 kernel ?
<zniavre> is it working ?
<BluesKaj> zniavre, depends on the card , if the driver isn't recommended by the package manager or is a proprietary driver then it could be risky
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: I already gave you my HW Bug 366346
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/366346/+text)
<BUGabundo> zniavre: I have the latest
<zniavre> BluesKaj,  it's for my fx5500 graphic card
<BUGabundo> 180.44-0ubuntu2
<zniavre> i can't use it now im on "legacy" driver for fx5500
<zniavre> http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-14999
<zniavre> i tried also http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?act=Print&client=printer&f=33&t=93482 this but it does not work too
<rski> Nvidia drivers will not build on the 2.6.29-git8 prepatch.
<rski> is that the same as  2.6.30rc7 ?
<zniavre> yep
<rski> i guess post there?
<zniavre> for me it's only 173.14.18
<mrwes> Ok..upgraded to the Alpha, just found out -- no sound
<mrwes> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<BUGabundo> mrwes: eheh
<BUGabundo> welcome to my world
<BUGabundo> is it muted ?
<BUGabundo> I changed it to OSS
<mrwes> checked -- does appear so
<BUGabundo> and now I have sound
<BUGabundo> mrwes: Bug 366346
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 366346 in pulseaudio "no audio" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366346
<BUGabundo> I guess you should file a bug with the alsa data and have dtchen look it up after UDS
<BUGabundo> mrwes: $ ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<mrwes> hrmm..nuttin'
<mrwes> filed it
<mrwes> figured I was OK with Intel audio
<mrwes> guess not
<BluesKaj> intel audio on the last 2 ubuntu releases is a known bug
<BluesKaj> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<mrwes> really -- I was solid on januty
<BUGabundo> I wasnt
<mrwes> hrmm
<BluesKaj> gotta go ...have a good one
<mrwes> sucks
<mrwes> heh
<gnomefreak> thats sort of like saying "windows works fine, KK doesnt, why"
<rski> you were solid for jaunty?
<rski> sick...
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: lolol
<mrwes> well the audio worked in Jaunty -- I would assume bug fixes are progressive, no?
<mrwes> I'm not complaining, just stating the damn facts
<BUGabundo> mrwes: I went for 2 months without ALSA or PA on JJ
<BUGabundo> and even when working it was never 100%
<mrwes> and it's not anything like you stated <gnomefreak> thats sort of like saying "windows works fine, KK doesnt, why"
<BUGabundo> close to release with dan kernel it was okayish
<mrwes> I freakin' never mentioned windows
<mrwes> blah
<BUGabundo> calm down...
<Twigathy> Pulse seems to be a pain most of the time
<mrwes> hrmm....guess my 80gb of tunes will have to sit tight for a while :)
<BUGabundo> mrwes: change sound to OSS
<BUGabundo> works for me
<mrwes> I did have sound at some point on Karmic, I remember booting and hearing the Ubuntu sound
<BUGabundo> me too up until two weeks
<mrwes> does that require a reboot or restart of X?
<Twigathy> I don't get the login screen noise, nor the login noise -- but that's because I chmod -x'ed /etc/init.d/pulseaudio and am using my own config and...wibbleyness >_<
<BUGabundo> Nope
<mrwes> Ok, when I choose OSS and hit test I hear the test sound
<mrwes> however, nothing from Rhythmbox
<BUGabundo> change *all* and press close
<BUGabundo> then pulseaudio -k
<BUGabundo> works for me
<BUGabundo> humm all of the sudden I lost audio again
<mrwes> hrmm...nuttin
<BUGabundo> even with OSS
<BUGabundo> wtf
<DanaG> hmm, here's something odd I see: my PCM sometimes randomly gets muted.
<BUGabundo> I see that on *every* boot
<DanaG> I also have an odd behavior with mute in PulseAudio... the onboard sound card will be silent and yet not muted... and then I'll have to MUTE it and unmute it to get it working again.
<BUGabundo> [AO OSS] audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<BUGabundo> damn
<DanaG> oh yeah, I tried OSS4... didn't like it.  No nice console alsamixer, and it hard-locked if I inserted the cardbus audigy2.
<mrwes> damn...nuttin' not even on the headphones nor laptop speaker
<mrwes> wow
<DanaG> oh, and you can't use it under PA -- it gives random signals that should be errors... but apparently aren't.
<DanaG> And PA gives up on the device when it's signaled with an error.
<DanaG> PA with ALSA is nice, though,.
<BUGabundo> so my audio just died
<BUGabundo> damn
<BUGabundo> who can I restart it?
<mrwes> Ok, I hear the Ubuntu sound on reboot, but nothing else -- weird
<mrwes> Bingo! got sound! w00p!
<mrwes> Ok...Karmic is NOW better than Windows :) heh
<rski> oooh
<rski> fancy new X
<rski> anyone lived to tell about it?
<Mois> hello guys.
<yoasif_> hello
<Mois> since 9.10 my sound is instabil. now Banshee don't give a sound.
<yoasif_> Mois: have you tried killall pulseaudio and seeing if that brings it back?
<Mois> yoasif_: $ killall pulseaudio && pulseaudio
<yoasif_> Mois: doesn't change anything?
<Mois> yoasif_: it freezed at "pulseaudio"
<Mois> in youtube the sound is working.
<Mois> just "ryhtmbox" and "banshee" and "mpd"
<BUGabundo> Mois: it locked /dev/dsp
<BUGabundo> I get that a lot
<BUGabundo> $ lsof | grep /dev/dsp
<BUGabundo> and then killall APPNAME
<BUGabundo> I wished flash worked with OSS
<yoasif> using OSS isn't a fix! :p
<BUGabundo> since that's the only thing with Audio working on my sound
<BUGabundo> yoasif: yeah right!
<BUGabundo> fix it for me, and I'll go back to PA asap
<yoasif> you mean ALSA
<Mois> BUGabundo: thanks a lot
<yoasif> PA doesn't actually make sounds
<yoasif> BUGabundo: is there a bug report about that /dev/dsp issue?
<BUGabundo> what ever
<BUGabundo> I want it working again!
<BUGabundo> its the only think NOT working on KK for me
<BUGabundo> yoasif: need to collect more data
<BUGabundo> it was a KDE app that locked it
<Amaranth> next week karmic gets krazy
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: you bet
<yoasif> whats happening next week?
<BUGabundo> yoasif: UDS ideas
<yoasif> woo hoo
<yoasif> hopefully this is the release where audio gets fixed
<BUGabundo> eheh
<geirha> UDS?
 * BUGabundo wishes so, but aint counting on its
<BUGabundo>  !uds | geirha
<ubottu> geirha: The Ubuntu Developer Summit is being held May 25th-29th in Barcelona, Spain. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS for more information.
<mrwes> BUGabundo, I reset all my sound settings to alsa and I now have sound again
<BUGabundo> let me nuke my .pulse
<BUGabundo> mrwes: what else did you do ?
<mrwes> nuttin'
<mrwes> http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/1548/screenshotsoundpreferen.png
<BUGabundo> ahhhh
<BUGabundo> you changed to alsa
<mrwes> nod
<BUGabundo> for me the easiest way of testing is using mplayer
<BUGabundo> $mplayer -oa oss/alsa/pulse FILE
<mrwes> ic
<mrwes> anyhow, I'm happy again
<mrwes> and I'm not going back to Windows now :P
<mrwes> heh
<kklimonda> is there some discussion about changing default IM from pidgin to empathy?
<rski> not that i know of
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: not for 6 months
<BUGabundo> last thread is from A1 for jj
<kklimonda> A1?
<kklimonda> jj?
<BUGabundo> alpha1 jaunty
<kklimonda> please, don't use those abbreviations :P
<BUGabundo> not eaten yet ? :)
<BUGabundo> eehe
<BUGabundo> why not?
<kklimonda> I didn't know what A1 stands for :)
<mrwes> I always thought it was steak sauce
<BUGabundo> now you do
<mrwes> shrug...
<BUGabundo> here are a few: A{2-6}
<mrwes> although Heinz 57 is pretty good too
<mrwes> not one laugh? sheit
<BUGabundo> mrwes: ahahhah your 2nd reaction is funnier
<mrwes> danke
<mrwes> well...at least 'I' have sound :P
<BUGabundo> so do I!
<BUGabundo>  !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<kklimonda> does virtualbox always use so much cpu?
<kklimonda> (i know, i know - it's OT :/)
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> depends
<BUGabundo> what are the clients doing?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: installing karmic from alternative c
<kklimonda> cd
<BUGabundo> then yes, it can take some CPU
<BUGabundo> but how much cpu power do you have and how much is it taking?
<kklimonda> well, so much that it's heating like crazy ;)
<kklimonda> I'll have to see how it works when idle..
<kklimonda> But afair vmware was never able to heat my cpu to 100C ;)
<kklimonda> well, 97C
<BUGabundo> errr
<BUGabundo> that too much
<kklimonda> that's laptop ;)
<BUGabundo> Thermal 0: ok, 64.0 degrees C
<kklimonda> Well, It's ~54-56 when cpu is "idle"
<kklimonda> oh well, I'll limit it to 2Ghz..
<BUGabundo> use cpulimit and ionice
<kklimonda> But It should use it so much.. vmware works like charm.. :/
<BUGabundo> file a bug upstream?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I'll install guest additions (or whatever it's called) and see how it works when guest is "idle"
#ubuntu+1 2010-05-24
<rww> arand: If you get a sec, could you confirm bug 584123, since you mentioned you're having it too? Thanks :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 584123 in totem (Ubuntu) "totem crashes on startup with signal 5 in _XError()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584123
<Sarvatt> rww: done, added some more debug info to it too since i can reproduce
<BUGabundo_remote> sleep check,clothes check,Monday start ohhhh
<BUGabundo_remote> in case anyone likes it: http://bootcharts.f.bugabundo.net/  my bootcharts , now updated to have Maverick
<JoshuaL> is it improved? :p
<BUGabundo_remote> check for your self
<BUGabundo_remote> I still say its slowwww
<JoshuaL> with what do I have to compare it?
<BUGabundo_remote> removing HAL around lucid RC improved like 20 sec
<rww> I compare my Ubuntu netbook with my friend's Windows netbook. It's hilarious :)
<BUGabundo_remote> well, you have 3 release cycles there
<JoshuaL> cant even read it
<BUGabundo_remote> click and zoom?
<JoshuaL> didnt work
<BUGabundo_remote> top right , suitable for rpinting
<rww> yeah, the zoom in thing doesn't work for me either
<rww> JoshuaL: oh, you can click "Photo" at the bottom of the preview thing, takes you to another page, click the link in the top right of that page
<BUGabundo_remote> yep
<JoshuaL> rww, found it ty
<BUGabundo_remote> anyone has theirs on hand?
<JoshuaL> im not on +1
<arand> BUGabundo_remote: Tihi, looks like you hit the ply/mountall/fsck hang on the 04th, 15mins+ of boot  :D
<arand> BUGabundo_remote: I've only ran Virtual as of late so they're not really representative, I'm afraid.
 * BUGabundo_remote looks at topic
<BUGabundo_remote> humm JoshuaL sure you are
<JoshuaL> ?
<JoshuaL> ohw :p
<arand> Well at the moment nothing relly works in the standard instal for me due to this metacity fail, so I'm quite glad I'm not running it on metal for now :>
<rww> using compiz, since it replaces metacity, stops that from happening, right?
<arand> rww: I would assume.. Can't really run compiz in my VMs though..
<rww> oh yeah, huh
<rww> this is why you should upgrade your production machine ;P!
<arand> sure...
<JoshuaL> :P
<BUGabundo_remote> rww: +1
<BUGabundo_remote> compiz is WFM
<arand> rww: btw. seems like someone already confirmed the totem crash there, with backtrace and all, I just marked myself as affected. And since I'm not completely sure it has nothing to do with my metacity fail or so, I didn't want to confirm it just yet back then..
<JoshuaL> i always wonder if there are some tweaks to make ubuntu make advantage of quad-cores on bootup
<rww> yeah, it got confirmed after I asked :)
<arand> rww: And I tried downgrading the last set of elibc, which did nothing, so now I'm suspecting my earlier batch of libglib2 libgdk, etc...
<BUGabundo_remote> are there DDEBs yet?
<BUGabundo_remote> 'o
<BUGabundo_remote> http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/dists/
<BUGabundo_remote> no :(
<arand> BUGabundo_remote: What I did is install the lucid one's :)
<BUGabundo_remote> and it works?
<BUGabundo_remote> ok, installing cheese and totem and gstream gdb libs
<BUGabundo_remote> cheese-dbgsym:
<BUGabundo_remote>   Depends: cheese (=2.30.0-0ubuntu2) but 2.30.1-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<arand> Hmm
<arand> Well I managed to pull in the metacity one, but if it's gonna be that picky it's messy, guess you could just repackage it and edit debian/control, though.
<arand> Or force it temporarily :)
<gnomefreak> the updated libc6 isnt pushed yet?
<BUGabundo_remote> humm great more bad depencies
<gnomefreak> libc6 has been eld back since mid week last week IIRC
<gnomefreak> s/eld/held
<BUGabundo_remote> can anyone confirm that gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-dbg pull some weird package?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_remote: what package?
<BUGabundo_remote> cant recall
<BUGabundo_remote> wasn't paying attention
<BUGabundo_remote> gstreamer0.10-esd
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_remote: nope. dpends nad rdepends dont have it listed
<gnomefreak> s/nad/and
<BUGabundo_remote> $ apt-cache rdepends gstreamer0.10-esd
<BUGabundo_remote> Reverse Depends:   gstreamer0.10-esd-dbgsym
<BUGabundo_remote> why oh why!!!!
<BUGabundo_remote> doesn't make sense to poor me
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_remote: hold that thought i will show you what i see. why do you have the dubsys repo enabled?
<gnomefreak> sorry its still a bit early
<gnomefreak>  BUGabundo_remote http://paste.ubuntu.com/438724/
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_remote: you dont need the dbgsys repos enabled. they havent been updated for 10.10
<BUGabundo_remote> $ apt-cache rdepends gstreamer0.10-esd | pastebinit  http://paste.ubuntu.com/438725/
<BUGabundo_remote> gnomefreak: I know
<BUGabundo_remote> I just complained about that
<BUGabundo_remote> but why a dbg package is pulling a non dbg package, of something that the non-dbg package of it self, doesn't pull, is bafling me
 * BUGabundo_remote and now my words have bafled everyone else too
<SandGorgon> for Maverick, do you think it makes sense to have a Plymouth theme that does not depend on KMS or starts GUI very early - basically Plymouth that functions like the usplash of old. I would very much like to build a flavor of Ubuntu based on that
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_remote: http://paste.ubuntu.com/438727/  disable the dbgsys repos and you wont see it
<BUGabundo_remote> humoring gnomefreak and turning off DDEBs repo, till A1
<BUGabundo_remote> anyone looking at python-twisted-conch ?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_remote: im thinking yes but ive been gone for a week
<BUGabundo_remote> [OT] have you guys seen this ? http://videojs.com/
<vish> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Maverick Meerkat (10.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<hifi> on my xfce 4.6 the network-manager (gnome?) applet opens and closes in a endless loop
<hifi> also the icon is shown in a 16x16 window on my screen rather than in the task area where it should be
<hifi> and xcompmgr was on by default even when I had composition disabled in the window manager tweaks dialog
<BUGabundo_remote> hifi: in maverick?
<hifi> yes
<hifi> updates in the last two days broke it
<dlacklight> When is the alpha release?
<SecretofMana> June 3rd.
<dlacklight> How can a programmer contribute to Ubuntu, I am really interested and I am a programmer.
<dlacklight> I am good at C, C++ and JAVA.
<dlacklight> I want to contribute to Maverick Meerkat.
<dlacklight> Where do I begin?
<stenten> dlacklight: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<stenten> dlacklight: better link at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu#Writing Code
<bjsnider> it would be better to have a specific project in mind, or a task that remains undone
<knittl> hi. i got 70 packages held back
<knittl> safe-upgrade won't upgrade any
<knittl> can somebody shed some light?
<knittl> lots of qt stuff
<BUGabundo_remote> try full upgrade and see what it sugests
<BUGabundo_remote> some times its just ONE packagin holding them all
<gnomefreak> maybe let it remove libc6-686 that may help you out. using update-manager -d should do everything for you anyway
<knittl> isn't update-manager -d for distupgrades?
<knittl> lol, »an upgrade from maverick to lucid is not supported with this tool«
<jpds> Yes; that would be a downgrade.
<knittl> bummer
<knittl> libc6 you sy? gnomefreak
<knittl> * say
<gnomefreak> knittl: libc6-686 or its libc6-i686 is no longer needed
<knittl> what about libgraphvis4?
<gnomefreak> knittl: i removed that as well
<knittl> it's libc6-i686
<gnomefreak> it will not hurt anything
<knittl> ok, aptitude full-upgrade seems to only remove those 2
<knittl> 3 packages will be broken then
<gnomefreak> once libc6-* is removed everything else should fall into place (or atleast most of it)
<knittl> libmagickcore1 libqt4-assistant and libqt4-phonon
<gnomefreak> knittl: it no longer is around libmagickcore1
<knittl> let's remove libc6-i686 first
<gnomefreak> as for qt stuff i dont know. here is the catch: if you do not know what you are doing, stick with Lucid
<knittl> is there a way to see what i'm doing?
<Pici> knittl: update-manager -d is for DEVEL not, distupgrade
<gnomefreak> i can see what im doing just fine
<knittl> because usually i ask on irc if there are a lot of packages not being upgraded
<knittl> Pici: oh ok. so why does it want to downgrade?
<gnomefreak> knittl: you dont
<Pici> knittl: /me shrugs
<gnomefreak> knittl: reinstall
<knittl> hu what?
<gnomefreak> knittl: there is NO safe way to downgrade
<knittl> i do not want to downgrade!
<holstein> knittl: are you running maverick?
<gnomefreak> knittl: you dont want to be on 10.10 unless you know what you are doing. keep in mind it hasnt hit Alpha yet and you seem to be unaware of what you are doing
<knittl> holstein: i'm running maverick
<knittl> gnomefreak: i know it's pre-alpha
<holstein> then just hunker down, relax and hope for the best
 * holstein thinks its a bit too early as well 
 * gnomefreak has enough boxes where it doesnt matter what im running
<knittl> gnomefreak: how do you know what you are doing? i mean, how (where from) do you know which packages are safe to remove/no longer needed?
<gnomefreak> knittl: by knowing what each package does would be best place to start
<knittl> hum…
<sebsebseb> Hi
<gnomefreak> example: you know that firefox isnt needed so if it removes that you can live without it, or dont upgrade it, or hope for best
<stenten> knittl: by subscribing to the maverick-changes mailing list.
<gnomefreak> knittl: at this stage only devs should be running maveri
<gnomefreak> maveric
<gnomefreak> damnit you know what i mean
<knittl> maverick
<knittl> :D
<holstein> knittl: if your going to run it, you should be prepared to have it hosed, and to reinstall anytime
<gnomefreak> if something breaks i can most likely work around it or fix it
<knittl> holstein: i can live with that
<sebsebseb> knittl: I just joined here
<sebsebseb> knittl: however not much point doing 10.10  if your just going to test, untill alpha 1
<sebsebseb> oh and alpha 1 will be very much like 10.04
<gnomefreak> oh please dont say that
<stenten> it has 2.6.34!
<gnomefreak> by saying that it will/can encourage people to upgrade thinking that it is safe
<knittl> hehe
<knittl> don't worry about me, i know the risks
<JontheEchidna> Right now we're doing merges with the Debian KDE packages, so things have been a bit broken with regards to KDE packages. Next up is some more turmoil (KDE 4.5 beta) so things are likely to be a bit wonky for a while yet.
<JontheEchidna> But libqt4-assistant and libqt4-phonon are both safe to remove, though
 * gnomefreak not worried at all but keep in mind support isnt really here yet so file bugs
<gnomefreak> and we start all over again :(
<knittl> JontheEchidna: ah ok, that explains things. thanks :)
<sebsebseb> stenten: a new kernel so what, every version gets a new kernel for Ubuntu, but as far as I know also all the other distros.  I know there will be btfs support,  but other then that, what's the big deal about the newer kernel it will have?
<knittl> i don't use much of kde anyway
<gnomefreak> doesnt anyone read the devel mailing list?
<JontheEchidna> libqt4-assistant was removed from upstream, and libqt4-phonon moved to libphonon4
<knittl> sebsebseb: updated nvidia drivers …
<gnomefreak> we cherry picked some things from newest kernel before Lucid released
<sebsebseb> knittl: I know that recently Nivida have  come out with a new driver for Windows, and Linux, there was an article, I haven't read it yet though
<stenten> sebsebseb: aye, the video driver stack is now mostly in kernelspace because of KMS.
<knittl> JontheEchidna: if packages are removed upstream, will they be removed by updatescripts automatically after some time?
 * gnomefreak goes to check on laundry and see what i can do about Mozilla bug
<JontheEchidna> knittl: a normal lucid -> maverick upgrade should remove that package as cruft automagically.
<JontheEchidna> (using the normal update-manager frontend)
<knittl> at a time where maverick is final?
<JontheEchidna> right
<knittl> ok
<knittl> but that's the reason i check #ubuntu+1 from time to time :>
<knittl> seems like removing those two libqt4 packages updates all the others. good
<gnomefreak> libqt4 is the lib you dont want to remove unless you want to remove KDE all together
<gnomefreak> 95% of kde apps will be removed at that point
<knittl> nope
<knittl> it's still all here
<knittl> and it wasn't libqt4 but libqt4-{assistant,phonon}
 * cwillu gets out the poking stick
<BUGabundo> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
 * BUGabundo runs from cwillu
 * cwillu gives chase, and gives BUGabundo the poking of a lifetime
<cwillu> or something like that :p
 * BUGabundo bleeds
 * charlie-tca offers cwillu the 'extra big hammer'
<BUGabundo> et tu brutus ?
<charlie-tca> easier than poking, sometimes
 * cwillu awkwardly holds the hammer by the claw
<charlie-tca> only takes a 'gentle' tap
<cwillu> what do I do with this?
<charlie-tca> hold it by the handle and tap 'gently'
<BUGabundo> you hit danag
 * BUGabundo runs
<charlie-tca> ;-)
 * BUGabundo runs faster till get out of air
 * bjsnider wonders what the poke is going on
 * BUGabundo still the poking stick from cwillu and pokes bjsnider.... from a far far distance
<cwillu> he stole my poking stick :(
<charlie-tca> I would stay away from him
<dupondje> is there already a fresh kernel in Maverick ?
<holstein> define 'fresh' ;P
<BUGabundo> Linux BluBUG 2.6.34-3-generic #10-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 19 03:08:32 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dupondje> heh ok :D
<dupondje> pfft, I wish #ubuntu had some guys with knowledge :(
<BUGabundo> it does
<dupondje> can't find them :P
<BUGabundo> but it hasa worse ration then here
<duffydack> all the REAL nerds are on the ubuntu facebook page
<cwillu> dupondje, I don't say anything in the hopes that nobody picks on me
<dupondje> :P
<dupondje> we should need #ubuntu-pro :P
<dupondje> Xorg going to 100% any idea ? :)
 * charlie-tca thinks if there is already a shortage of good help, speading it out thinner may not be a good thing...
<dupondje> since I installed nvidia drivers :s
<cwillu> charlie-tca, does it go away if you close firefox?
<charlie-tca> heh?
<cwillu> serious question
<bjsnider> something has to be done about firefox, though, i'll tell you that
<charlie-tca> Does what go away?
<cwillu> I get 100% cpu spikes if my mouse cursor is over a firefox window, going away several seconds after the mouse is no longer over a ff window
<dupondje> without firefox it seems fast indeed ... :s
<dupondje> wtf :)
<bjsnider> linux's firefox is pretty much disastrous
<bjsnider> i think it's faster in wine
<holstein> lol
<bjsnider> i'm serious
<dupondje> but don't have that issue with nouveau :(
<bjsnider> someone said it was faster in wine
<holstein> OH, im just laughing, not doughting ;)
<bjsnider> doubting
 * holstein gives a spelling 'gold-star' to bjsnider :)
 * bjsnider throws it down, stomps on it, and then looks back in anger
<holstein> ive been enjoying the speed of chromium
<holstein> but i dont think thats the answer
<BUGabundo> holstein: chromium aint much better
<BUGabundo> I've got repeated lost X , when closing chromium
<holstein> its got its issues
<bjsnider> never happened here
<holstein> i can just get it to open in under 15 seconds
<dupondje> so there is no fix for it ? Only go back to nouveau ?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: got it several days, over various updates
<BUGabundo> on two pcs
<BUGabundo> on in maverick and one in debian unstable
<BUGabundo> holstein: chromium is one of the fastest opening apps I've got
<holstein> and gracefully crashing is kinda nice
<dupondje> cwillu: so what can be done to fix ? switch back to nouveau ?
<cwillu> dupondje, only just confirmed that it isn't just me, and you already want a fix?
<dupondje> :)
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, so you agree that firefox on linux is not fast at all
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: opening, no.. rendering a bit slower then chromium
<BUGabundo> how is ATI in lucid?
<BUGabundo> I got a karmic laptop I want to upgrade
<Ian_Corne> for lucid support, join #ubuntu
<Ian_Corne> :p
<Ian_Corne> I'm running lucid fine with the ati drivers, running a HD 4860
<Ian_Corne> 4870*
<BUGabundo> I'm using it right now to plug via hdmi to a 37 tvlcd
<BUGabundo> and using youtube.com/XL
<BUGabundo> its filled of bugs :\
<BUGabundo> darn ati drivers
<bjsnider> ok,, pretty much all linux graphics drivers are horrendous
<bjsnider> the intel driver is ok, but the hardware sucks
<holstein> i think im going to get intel hardware next build
 * holstein not a gamer or anything
<dupondje> cwillu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/562802
<dupondje> :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 562802 in firefox (Ubuntu) "xorg use cpu 100% sometime with firefox" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<BUGabundo> holstein: best on my POV: nvidia
<dupondje> well got big issue with the driver imo :) such slow scrolling in firefox :(
<bjsnider> nvidia's gnome-shell performance is terrible right now, hdmi audio may or may not work nad there's no kms
<bjsnider> they made a bunch of inexplicable changes to the structure of the 256 driver
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> wfm
<phillw> good evening, is there a date set for the rc of alpha1 yet ?
<arand> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Maverick Meerkat (10.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<BUGa_Alice_in_WL> humm
<BUGa_Alice_in_WL> rc of alpha!? eheh
<arand> Well, it could be argued that when they start rolling the first dailies...
<phillw> arand: it may be a suprise, but i am familiar to that area, having been thru' the lucid testing ... hence, i ask again - is there a date for the testing of the iso for alpha1?
<phillw> arand: I think that is the one I'm looking for :-D
 * phillw still has the rc cd for a1 ;-)  Souvenier CD 
<arand> phillw: I'm not sure really, #ubuntu-testing might have a better clue, or not.
<phillw> okies, I'll go pester them :-)
<arand> Or they might be asleep...
<phillw> or I might bug 23Meg - lol
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 23 in Baz (deprecated) "baz redo should use merge3 for conflicts like most other commands do." [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/23
#ubuntu+1 2010-05-25
<SteamInc> Anybody know wre i can get a 10.10 Beta or alpha?
<arand> !release | SteamInc
<ubottu> SteamInc: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<arand> SteamInc: You can't
<SteamInc> Yea i know I checked alpha is coming out July 3rd
<SteamInc> *June 3rd*
<SteamInc> Later
<BUGa_KickAss> but you can upgrade from lucid
 * arand is not sure if it would be appropriate to hint sources.list in these cases, I have a feeling not... BUGa_KickAss: Left
<BUGa_KickAss> but if you are asking, then you are not experience enough to upgrade
<arand> BUGa_KickAss: he/she is gone.
<BUGa_KickAss> I saw
<BUGa_KickAss> I'm sleepy, grogy
<arand> Hence the kickass? Ironic? asskicked?
<BUGa_KickAss> movie
<h00k> If you don't mind watching the language in here, it would be much appreciated :)
<DanaG1> hmm, anything worthwhile in +1 yet? =þ
<arand> DanaG1: Crashing?
 * BUGabundo_remote says Hi... to the rain :[
<jpds> Yay, rain.
<BUGabundo_remote> jpds: it was like 27-30ºC all weekend :(
<jpds> BUGabundo_remote: Yes, same in London.
<BUGabundo_remote> the beaches were filed with ppl
 * jpds not a fan of hot weather.
<BUGabundo_remote> and now rain... took me 20 extra minutes, cause of floods in the street
<BUGabundo_remote> \
<BUGabundo_remote> http://yfrog.com/2c3rzdj.
<ior3k> since about the end of last week, I can't launch GTK emacs
<ior3k> I get "X protocol error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) on protocol request 152"
<ior3k> anyone know what may be causing this?
<vega> it's a feature, use vi :P
<ior3k> ha
<baddog_> ior3k, might be something with the ARGB stuff in gtk
<baddog_> try export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1
<baddog_>  first, then run emacs from the terminal
<baddog_> that works for me, though I didn't have the exact same error
<ior3k> baddog_: that's exactly it
<baddog_> mhm
<ior3k> baddog_: so was there an update to gtk that caused this?
<baddog_> So far as I know, yeah
<ior3k> (and should I file a bug?)
<baddog_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/585196
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 585196 in emacs23 (Ubuntu) "emacs fails to start: X protocol error" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ior3k> ah, thanks
<baddog_> I filed it earlier today ;)
<ior3k> hmm, I wonder why this is considered of low importance
<baddog_> I don't know ._.
<baddog_> although, it's low importance to gtk, not emacs
 * baddog_ shrugs
<baddog_> It seems like it's broken quite a bit, from what I can see
<ior3k> oh, well
<ior3k> thanks for the workaround, baddog_
<baddog_> 'salright :)
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<arand> hoy
<eagles0513875> are there isos floating about for maverick or not yet
<eagles0513875> just the upgrade method from lucid to maverick
<BUGabundo_remote> yes eagles0513875
<gnomefreak> iso's should hit until ~A1
<eagles0513875> im nto worried about upgrading from lucid to maverick
<eagles0513875> now if there is a package i need to rebuild do i repackage it against maverick
<eagles0513875> or can i build packages for maverick on lucid
<gnomefreak> chroot of some kind i cant think of what the other one is called
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: best to stick with #kubuntu-offtopic for this
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: well im wanting to get somethign repackaged for lucid backports possible even for maverick though so i was just wondering. would offtopic still be more appropriate in regards to that
<gnomefreak> yes this is not 10.10 support
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: im not asking for support just how would one package something for the next release using the current supported release or the next release to package something
<arand> I thought this was specifically 10.10 support? ↑ topic?
<eagles0513875> lol i think he meant 10.04 support
<arand> ahh.
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: building packages does not == support for this channel or for #ubuntu. use either one of the packaging channels or an -ot channel please
<eagles0513875> ok gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ty
<BUGabundo_remote> bbl
<sebsebseb> Hi
<bilalakhtar> om26er: You mean to say that there is a lot of ram usage?
<om26er> bilalakhtar, the ram usage is fine, there seems to be a memory leak somewhere which eats all swap space eventually
<om26er> and then in the end system becomes unusable and have to kill X
<bilalakhtar> om26er: ok. Now try to find out which package is causing that leak
<bilalakhtar> om26er: You have to switch to a virtual console to kill it, right?
<om26er> bilalakhtar, maybe X
<om26er> ctrl+sysrq+k
<om26er> that would be 'alt;
<bilalakhtar> om26er: Is it like bug #565981 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565981 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Lucid) "[KMS] gem objects not deallocated" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565981
<om26er> symptoms are exactly same
<bilalakhtar> om26er: Maybe ubuntu devs are testing the new glx on maverick
<svu> chrisccoulson, ping?
<BUGabundo_Bones> can your browser open this? http://㐃蔁.sl.pt
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo_Bones: mine can
<BUGabundo_Bones> humm we got a new font too :)
<alex_mayorga> empathy doesn't show the first character in the URL though
<BUGabundo_Bones> don't you guys love the weight of that page ? no thumbs
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo_Bones: sound like a fine festival
<BUGabundo_Bones> it is
<BUGabundo_Bones> but a very poorly done page
<alex_mayorga> yup, it is still loading here
<BUGabundo_Bones> but finally chromium fixed utf8
<alex_mayorga> my guess is they're serving the posters full size, dumb
<alex_mayorga> or maybe everyone in .pt has fiber to the home ;)
<BUGabundo_Bones> haahhahahahaha
<BUGabundo_Bones> its the 1st
<BUGabundo_Bones> can your browser open this? http://%u3403%u8501.sl.pt
<chrisccoulson> hi svu
<svu> chrisccoulson, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usbutils/+bug/377967
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 377967 in usbutils (Ubuntu) "Incorrect(?) USB Id in the database: 1941:8021 Watson W-8681" [Low,New]
<svu> chrisccoulson, how would we find out who's the real owner?
<chrisccoulson> heh, it's been quite a long time since i looked at that ;)
<svu> I know:)
<chrisccoulson> svu - i probably looked here: http://www.linux-usb.org/usb.ids
<chrisccoulson> apparently it is a Dream Link USB Missile Launcher
<chrisccoulson> whatever one of those is ;)
<svu> well, the question is what is the source of that file?
<chrisccoulson> oh
<svu> who's feeding it?
<chrisccoulson> you already said that in your bug report. i'm not sure where that data comes from
<svu> heh. nice situation
<svu> Just today I got a mail from another guy
<svu> who has different model but the same chip
<chrisccoulson> the vendor ID's are controlled by www.usb.org, but i don't know if they publish the list of vendors
<svu> chrisccoulson, if they don't - I hate them :)
<svu> (but would not be surprised)
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo_Bones: "Firefox can't find the server at %u3403%u8501.sl.pt."
<BUGabundo_Bones> :(
<chrisccoulson> svu - http://www.usb.org/developers/tools/comp_dump
<chrisccoulson> dream link isn't on the list though :/
<svu> chrisccoulson, sweet:)
<svu> 1941 is not allocated
<chrisccoulson> svu - it's actually 6465 on that list (decimal), but that's still not allocated anyway
<svu> I'd challenge dream link
<svu> oh, it is decimal
<svu> I did not reallize
<svu> anyway...
<svu> so, what would be the procedure? Just patch the usb.ids file in ubuntu?
<svu> send the bug upstream?
<chrisccoulson> svu - i'm not too sure really
<svu> chrisccoulson, at least, do you have authority to patch files for ubuntu? even if you do not know what to do with upstream. Or do you still have doubts that would be the right thing to fix?
<chrisccoulson> svu - i generally don't touch anything in that part of the stack, and i'm not too sure where the change would need to go (probably in the kernel)
<svu> chrisccoulson, yes, the kernel looks like the proper place. Perhaps it is worth asking at lkml? if not about particular id, at least about the procedure
<chrisccoulson> you could ask on #ubuntu-kernel too
<svu> join #ubuntu-kernel
<dupondje> What are the serious bugs known atm ?
<dupondje> I heard nouveau broken & firefox ?
<BUGabundo_Chuck> https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/stable
<BUGabundo_Chuck> YAY
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo_Chuck: Chromium fan boys :(
<sebsebseb> Firefox :)
<BUGabundo_Chuck> FLOSS FTW
<sebsebseb> Free Linux Open Source Software ?
<kuadrosx> sebsebseb:  free/libre/open source software
<sebsebseb> kuadrosx: ah yes Libre
<sebsebseb> I knew that, just forgot  or something.  and I tend to call it
<sebsebseb> opensource/freesoftware and then also explain to people what is meant by free software so as in Freedoom,  source code available to general public so proggrammers from all over  the world can contribute,  that kind of stuff yeah
<sebsebseb> !freedom
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
#ubuntu+1 2010-05-26
<BUGabundo_Naruto> nite
<billybigrigger> which is the correct chromium ppa i should be using?
<Sarvatt> which chromium ppa do you want to use?
<Sarvatt> they all have maverick in them - https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily
<Sarvatt> beta and stable have newer versions in the archives right now
<BUGabundo_remote> One more hole in the street,and I join Alice in Wonderland.Join us for tea!
<BUGabundo_remote> for i in /sys/class/power_supply/*/*; do echo $i; cat $i; done
<BUGabundo_remote> anyone having battery probs?
<BUGabundo_remote> http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2010/05/24/hp-recalling-more-batteries/
<sebsebseb> Hi
<knittl> jippi, firefox crashes metacity :D
<arand> knittl: Old news :þ
<knittl> arand: it was only today that my x locked up while my screen was locked
<knittl> so i had to reboot (i didn't even think of ctrl-alt-bksp to keep my uptime -.-)
<knittl> so i only discovered the issue today
<arand> knittl: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/584287
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 584287 in metacity (Ubuntu) "Unexpected X error (BadDrawable) causing metacity to abort in maverick" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<arand> debdiff and ppa available :D
<knittl> arand: i have that bugreport open in epiphany
<knittl> i'll just wait a few days ;)
<knittl> … i guess
<arand> It's apparently CSD causing problems, already :D
<knittl> csd?
<arand> Client Side Decorations.
<knittl> ah ok
<dupondje> What are those Client Side Decorations exactly ?
<kklimonda> applications are responsible for drawing window decoration themselves
<dupondje> any screen on what we can expect ?
<kklimonda> not really, it won't change how applications look like
<dupondje> any serious issues in Maverick atm ?
<dupondje> thinking of upgrading :)
<knittl> firefox will crash metacity
<knittl> and it's pre-alpha
<dupondje> so firefox doesn't work ? :)
<knittl> and xterm
<knittl> and a whole lot of other apps
<knittl> they will crash metacity
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> I must be lucky then
<Ian_Corne> It's working wonderous for me
<knittl> Ian_Corne: it was for me until i rebooted today
<Ian_Corne> hehe
<Ian_Corne> -4?
<knittl> -4?
<Ian_Corne> 2.6.34-4
<Ian_Corne> kernel version
<knittl> ah yes
<knittl> but i think it crashed before
<knittl> i was forced to reboot, my x server got stuck in locked screen mode
<knittl> and i didn't think of zapping xorg
<Ian_Corne> I reboot very often, to make sure newest things are applied
<knittl> i reboot rarely to get high uptimes :D
<knittl> and i'm still running 2.6.34-3 atm (after checking uname)
<knittl> CSD is a bug in metacity though and not related to the kernel—would be my guess
<Ian_Corne> knittl: high uptimes on a pre-alpha machine? :p
<Ian_Corne> must be a depressing situation
<knittl> he, was 9 days this morning
<knittl> and before upgrading from lucid it was over a month \o/
<knittl> wnck-applet eats a lot of ram over time (as does gnome-panel and pidgin), but that has happenened since lucid
<BUGabundo> guud evening friends
<BUGabundo> aaaahhhh the smell of breakage
<BUGabundo> kmail is crashing again
<BUGabundo> Processing triggers for gconf2 ...
<BUGabundo> WARNING: Failed to parse default value `' for schema (/schemas/desktop/gnome/f-spot/ui/main_window_x)
<BUGabundo> WARNING: Failed to parse default value `' for schema (/schemas/desktop/gnome/f-spot/ui/viewer_y)
<BUGabundo> WARNING: Failed to parse default value `[????????? ???????;gnome-appearance-properties.desktop,????????? ???????????? ???????????;gnome-default-applications.desktop,?????????? ??????????;system-config-printer.desktop] ' for schema (/schemas/apps/control-center/cc_actions_list)
<BUGabundo> hummm gconf2 too?
<BUGabundo> I'm always amazed how easy is to make kmail crash by deleting emil
<BUGabundo> *email
<dupondje> BUGabundo: to much porn in attachment ... :(
<BUGabundo> no, not in that account/folder
<BUGabundo> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<BUGabundo> 0x00007fffe957d90b in ?? () from /usr/lib/libkcal.so.4
<BUGabundo> ok filling a bug
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo: I've been getting those parse warnings for a long time now
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: yeah, I guess, I only saw today, and those don't bother me
<BUGabundo> dumm ddebs should be enable now
<BUGabundo> so I can get a better trace
<BUGabundo> http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/dists/maverick/
<BUGabundo> there we go
<Ian_Corne> knittl: The following packages will be upgraded: gnome-screensaver gwibber gwibber-service
<Ian_Corne> there's your lock screen hang fix maybe :p
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo: refresh me please, what's ddebs for again?
<Ian_Corne> I know i use it, but not on all my computers
<BUGabundo> !ddebs
<ubottu> ddebs is See http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/ddebs/ and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-September/000195.html for documentation
<BUGabundo> !debug
<ubottu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<Ian_Corne> aha
<Ian_Corne> ok, that's why I use it :D
<Ian_Corne> it provides packagename-dbsym?
<Ian_Corne> or something similar
<BUGabundo> correct
<BUGabundo> or as I like to call them: the very very big packages
<Ian_Corne> can't seem to install any of them yet
<Ian_Corne> alot of broken dependencies
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/586092
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 586092 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "0x00007fffe957d90b in ?? () from /usr/lib/libkcal.so.4 " [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> I wonder if it is useful to send upstream
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: update to maverick?
<Ian_Corne> I am ofcource
<BUGabundo> no, if ddebs repo you have is on maverick?
<Ian_Corne> oh
<Ian_Corne> leme check
<Ian_Corne> obviously not, thanks :D
<BUGabundo> :)
<Ian_Corne> http://ppa.launchpad.net/gm-notify-maintainers/ppa/ubuntu/dists/  damn no maverick yet
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> I haven't gone around update my ppas
<Ian_Corne> Only got 1 for now :p
<BUGabundo> ff and chromium are already
<BUGabundo> let me upstream this bug, and catch up on mail
<BUGabundo> and ill start upgrading mine
<Ian_Corne> what kind of programs do you use ppa's for?
<BUGabundo> $ pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list  http://paste.ubuntu.com/440081/
<Ian_Corne> hehe nwm not anymore?
<BUGabundo> ??
<Ian_Corne> you commented network manager
<BUGabundo> alias valgrindB='G_SLICE=always-malloc G_DEBUG=gc-friendly  valgrind -v --tool=memcheck --leak-check=full --num-callers=40 --log-file=/tmp/valgrind%p.log'
<BUGabundo> mew
<BUGabundo> running valgrind for kmail :S
<Ian_Corne> I ran gdb for empathy
<Ian_Corne> it crashed alongside with empathy :p
<BUGabundo> ahahaahahahahaha
<BUGabundo> makes me remember when you get a crash
<BUGabundo> and ubuntu-bug crashes while reporting it
<Ian_Corne> uhu :
<BUGabundo> I hate valgrind :\
<BUGabundo> its sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo darn heavyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<BUGabundo> and of course
<BUGabundo> I could make it worse
<BUGabundo> I could run kmail valgrind, while on gdb
<BUGabundo> 61MBs :(
<BUGabundo> the power o LZMA
<BUGabundo> 61M  /tmp/valgrind22584.log
<BUGabundo> 1.8M /tmp/valgrind22584.log.zip
<BUGabundo> 368K /tmp/valgrind22584.log.tar.lzma
<Ian_Corne> nice :D
<BUGabundo> its really amazing isn't it ?
<jpds> BUGabundo: pbzip2?
<BUGabundo> jpds: not offered by nautilus compress plugin
 * BUGabundo installs and compares
<BUGabundo> jpds: is it the XZ?
<jpds> XZ?
 * jpds → beds for now.
<Ian_Corne> the extension
<BUGabundo> jpds: xz format appeared on nautilus compress plugin after installng pbzip2
<Ian_Corne> no BUGabundo it generates bz2
<Ian_Corne> and the cli tool removes the orignal file..
<BUGabundo> -rw------- 1 bugabundo bugabundo  61M 2010-05-26 23:11 valgrind22584.log
<BUGabundo> -rw-r--r-- 1 bugabundo bugabundo 1.8M 2010-05-26 23:27 valgrind22584.log.cbz
<BUGabundo> -rw-r--r-- 1 bugabundo bugabundo 368K 2010-05-26 23:13 valgrind22584.log.tar.lzma
<BUGabundo> -rw-r--r-- 1 bugabundo bugabundo 405K 2010-05-26 23:26 valgrind22584.log.tar.xz
<BUGabundo> -rw------- 1 bugabundo bugabundo 405K 2010-05-26 23:26 valgrind22584.log.xz
<BUGabundo> -rw-r--r-- 1 bugabundo bugabundo 1.8M 2010-05-26 23:13 valgrind22584.log.zip
<Ian_Corne> 7zip?
<BUGabundo> so its not a plugin for my system?
<Ian_Corne>        pbzip2  -  parallel bzip2 file compressor, v1.1.1
<Ian_Corne> ah lzma is 7zip :p
<BUGabundo> $ pbzip2 -k valgrind22584.log
<BUGabundo> humm didn't make any new file :(
<Ian_Corne> :p
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: sweet god - 61MB log valgrind log?
<BUGabundo> oh yeah
<BUGabundo> got to love kde
<BUGabundo> crimsun: my sound is cliping again... I checked and all streams are at 100% or less
#ubuntu+1 2010-05-27
<leagris> bonsoir
<BUGabundo_TBBT> boa noite leagris
 * BUGabundo_TBBT was reading devel-disc ML for the 1st time in months
<leagris> BUGabundo_TBBT, :)
<Leftmost> When will updated GNOME packages start appearing on packages.u.c for maverick?
<pepee> hi. can I ask something about lucid?
<pepee> I mean, I have a problem...
<Sensiva> pepee please read channel's topic
<pepee> yeah, I know, but no one is helping me in #ubuntu
<Sensiva> And no one would help you in here, this channel for the next release development
<pepee> ok, thanks
<pepee> bye
<knittl> Ian_Corne: fix for CSD would be better ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> humm...the smell of metal breakdown!does tap water fix that? /o\
<BUGabundo_remote> I have to say, I love FLOSS development :D
<BUGabundo_remote> Open a program, get a crash, report it, discuss it with the devs on IRC, go to sleep, awake up with two emails:
<BUGabundo_remote> one saying its triaged; another saying its fixed in trunk
<popey> BUGabundo_remote: yeah, thats one of the better things about FLOSS
<BUGabundo_remote> also one of the reasons why I run Devel cycles :)
<YaManicKill> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/LICD/~3/QcOZ4ON7aKM/20100527 - ha, thats fantastic
<BUGabundo_remote> !ot | YaManicKill
<ubottu> YaManicKill: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<YaManicKill> ooops, wrong room lol
<YaManicKill> i meant to do it in the room next to this :-P
<YaManicKill> ha
 * YaManicKill walks out embarrased
<z0rt|work> i like FLOSS b/c it promotes dental health
<YaManicKill> does testdrive not work until the first alpha is out?
<arand> YaManicKill: It needs an iso, so no.
<YaManicKill> fairynuff. that'll be why it wasn't working then :-P
<Pici> bsmith093: see, now you're here.
<bsmith093> this is probably a stupid question, but what language is ubuntu written in? C? C sharp? C++?
<Pici> Its not a stupid question, but its not really an on-topic question.  #ubuntu-offtopic would be the best place to discuss that.
<dupondje> firefox issue already fixed ? :) want to upgrade :D
<billybigrigger> has anyone heard anything about the new font, and its release?
<BUGabundo> no
<billybigrigger> ola
<billybigrigger> is it supposed to be a new system font? or just for artwork?
<arand> billybigrigger: system
 * BUGabundo wonders when billybigrigger learned Portuguese just to satisfy me 
<arand> billybigrigger: http://ubuntudevelopers.blip.tv/file/3621745/ is fairly informative, I think.
<arand> Woa, is the new homepage recent or have I just been using directlinks for too long?
<dupondje> upgrade started :P
<arand> dupondje: mind firefox + metacity = X  ;)
<dupondje> to alte :P
<dupondje> late*
<arand> dupondje: It's easily patchable, but not released yet, I think.
<dupondje> bugreport or ? :)
<arand> Bug #584287
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 584287 in metacity (Ubuntu) "Unexpected X error (BadDrawable) causing metacity to abort in maverick" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584287
<dupondje> aptitude should be multithreaded imo
<dupondje> why not start installing packages while downloading ?
<charlie-tca> As I recall, the reason given in the past was that it must first know which packages to install that do not need the packages that are not yet downloaded
<BUGabundo> arand: the web page has like 4 days
<BUGabundo> what does " sudo hald --daemon=no" do ??
<ratcheer> Trying to install first maverick daily. Fails at "Select and install software". How do I report the problem on launchpad? No response so far in the launchpad channel.
<poutine> it runs hald via sudo with the --daemon=no flag
<dupondje> great :) upgrade stopped @ upgrading aiccu :
<charlie-tca> ratcheer: normally wait a day, then report it against either ubiquity for daily-live or debian-installer for alternate
<billybigrigger> i was thinking of waiting until A1 before upgrading, but dupondje just confirmed my questions about how safe it is to do so :P
<charlie-tca> A lot of the installer get fixed overnight
<ratcheer> charlie-tca: Thanks.
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: that because you are late!
<BUGabundo> you should be here before the 1st wrrk
<BUGabundo> *week
<BUGabundo> back then, there's NO problem at all
<billybigrigger> haha
<dupondje> BUGabundo: any idea how to make aiccu upgrade continue ?
<dupondje> it sits there now, doing nothing :(
<arand> Were are those liveCDs somewhere else than cdimage?
<BUGabundo> arand: there are nt
<BUGabundo> unitl A1
<BUGabundo> dupondje: how is he upgrading ?
<BUGabundo> aptitude full-upgrade?
<arand> THen what on earth was ratcheer on about?
<dupondje> BUGabundo: update-manager -d
<ratcheer> arand: The alternate image.
<arand> Has that been enabled now?
<BUGabundo> erk
<BUGabundo> does that even work??
<dupondje> yep :P
 * BUGabundo checks
<charlie-tca> There is no alternate image yet for maverick
<BUGabundo> wow
<BUGabundo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<BUGabundo> alternate images are up
<dupondje> it says: Configuration /conf1 differs from /conf2 ... and broken :(
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: wrong
<arand> Yep
<ratcheer> charlie-tca: Yes, there is. I downloaded it, this morning.
<dupondje> nothing happens anymore :(
<BUGabundo> hahah
<BUGabundo> poor charlie-tca.... speaking before confirming :)
<charlie-tca> I did! I looked in http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily
<ratcheer> Destroyed my testing system, too.
<BUGabundo> dupondje: abort, and aptitude full upgrade?
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: its there! look again
<dupondje> root      3672  0.0  0.0  42544   992 ?        Ssl  21:47   0:00 /usr/sbin/aiccu start
<dupondje> was locked :) killed it, and it continues :D
<dupondje> respect
<dupondje> :D
<BUGabundo> power to kill
<charlie-tca> I guess I didn't scroll far enough
<charlie-tca> It has both lucid and maverick in there
<dupondje> BUGabundo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aiccu/+bug/544910
<dupondje> exists since some time it seems :(
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 544910 in aiccu (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to 10.04 beta1 blocked by aiccu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dupondje> and we are on Maverick /p
<dupondje> firefox is flickering a bit :P
<arand> dupondje: Is actually FF+metacity working on your side?
<dupondje> firefox starts, but its blinking like hell :)
<arand> Hmm, RAVE!
<dupondje> and there seems to be an issue with bash_completion ?
<dupondje> same issue on thunderbird also btw
<knittl> and xterm and xmoto and blender and etc.
<knittl> :D
<knittl> and yes, bash completion also complains here
<arand> This would be Bug #584287 right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 584287 in metacity (Ubuntu) "Unexpected X error (BadDrawable) causing metacity to abort in maverick" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584287
<knittl> arand: jip
<dupondje> fixed bash_completion
<dupondje> but can't post patch ofc :P
<knittl> seems trivial to fix
<dupondje> any idea how I can easly fix firefox ? :D
<arand> dupondje: chromium-browser seemed to work ok
<knittl> downgrade metacity, install ppa or wait
<knittl> epiphany does also work, but it crashes a lot (seems to be caused by flash)
<dupondje> arand: you have link of a ppa ? :)
<arand> dupondje: https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/sandbox/+build/1753412  (32bit)
<dupondje> a deb :) as I can't really surf atm :)
<dupondje> got 64bit :(
<arand> dupondje: ah hang on.
<arand> dupondje: https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/sandbox/+files/metacity_2.30.1-0ubuntu1+fta2_amd64.deb AND https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/sandbox/+files/metacity-common_2.30.1-0ubuntu1+fta2_all.deb AND https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/sandbox/+files/libmetacity-private0_2.30.1-0ubuntu1+fta2_amd64.deb
<dupondje> thx dude ! :D
<dupondje> its working now :)
<arand> Quite distrubing how locked one becomes when the browser doesn't work :/
<knittl> elinks still works!
<knittl> but hehe, ya. i'm not surfing much without firefox—epiphany is no match
<dupondje> yea its crazy, can't do shit without browser :)
<knittl> imagine if everything was in the cloud and you are offline
<knittl> chaos!
<Hop> hi, any1 knows how to install evdev and lomoco properly with 10,04?
<knittl> this is discussion for 10.10
<Hop> oops
<knittl> ;)
<dupondje> fixing first maverick bugs :D
<dupondje> hell yea :)
<knittl> omg, ooo also crashes metacity :-/
<andersk> The bash-completion problem is bug #546794.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546794 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "[revert, causes errors] Smarter lib* aware autocompletion?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546794
<billybigrigger> well i feel left out
<billybigrigger> i was going to wait until a1, but screw this
<billybigrigger> dupondje, you obviously sorted out your upgrade problem, yes?
<dupondje> yep
<dupondje> it was aiccu
<dupondje> broken since 8.04 it seems :(
<billybigrigger> never heard of it
<billybigrigger> ipv6 stuff eh, well do you use ipv6? is that the problem?
<billybigrigger> because i don't so if that's all the problem was i think it's time for me to take the plunge :P
<dupondje> aiccu was foobar
<dupondje> and metacity ofc
<dupondje> but that was fixed bu the packages arand gave me
<billybigrigger> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing <-- any word when that will be live?
<billybigrigger> i guess around a1? would be nice to see what the showstopper bugs are (if any)
<knittl> usually around a1
<arand> billybigrigger: #ubuntu-testing might know, unless they're in hibrnation 'till A1
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aiccu/+bug/544910 => debdiff attached :) if somebody feels to sponsor :P
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 544910 in aiccu (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to 10.04 beta1 blocked by aiccu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bp0> three big trek auctions coming up
<bp0> june 12 a pih one
<bp0> august ~8th is the "official star trek" propworx one
<bp0> at the las vegas con
<bp0> and there is Juliens
<bp0> the PIH one is the biggest
<bp0> Balok head from TOS
<bp0> so that's a big deal
<bp0> a bunch of tricorders too
<charlie-tca> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
#ubuntu+1 2010-05-28
<crimsun> BUGabundo: I don't know whatthat means, and I need at least an alsa-info output with a more detailed description of the context
<BUGabundo> crimsun: ok... ill try to get you one tomorrow
<BUGabundo> just going to bed :S
<BUGabundo> but basicly, sound for notifications sounds like its 120% volume, clipping it
<crimsun> BUGabundo: have you verified that the stream volume actually *isn't* being overdriven?
<BUGabundo> what do you mean by overdriven?
<BUGabundo> I checked in paman
<BUGabundo> and it shows 100% or less
<crimsun> pactl/pacmd or gnome-volume-control
<BUGabundo> crimsun: ?
<BUGabundo> nite everone
<BUGabundo> sleep tite
<billybigrigger> best way of upgrading to maverick is still replacing lucid sources in apt?
<billybigrigger> then and an apt full upgrade afterwards
<billybigrigger> ?
<arand> billybigrigger: Well, only way unless you use the newly pressed alternate install CDs...
<billybigrigger> oh? dailies are out eh
<arand> beware of aiccu during the upgrade/install(?) though, which might make it stick as per dupondje ↑↑
<billybigrigger> i thought that only affected you if you used ipv6?
<arand> Only dailies of alternate install CD though.
<billybigrigger> whats the bug number
<arand> Oh, I have no idea, just know that it was mentioned, let me look in the log..
<arand> bug 544910
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 544910 in aiccu (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to 10.04 beta1 blocked by aiccu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544910
<knittl> hm, in the meanwhile i could enjoy an official fix for metacity *g*
<billybigrigger> any install problems with the dailies?
<billybigrigger> hey all
<billybigrigger> anyone tried a fresh install from the dailies?
<billybigrigger> i get to "Select and install software" then it runs tasksel, and gets to about %85 and screen goes red
<billybigrigger> it says an installation step has failed..."The failing step is: Select and install software"
<billybigrigger> very helpful
<billybigrigger> i can repeat the process over and over but never successful
<catweazle> there are corrupt packages in the iso
<catweazle> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/current/report.html
<billybigrigger> seems i have a different problem
<charlie-tca> I don't think that is a real daily yet. It is included with lucid daily, and did not update today
<billybigrigger> hmmm
<billybigrigger> no i have the same problem, just with some added packages
<billybigrigger> May 28 15:47:36 main-menu[477]: DEBUG: resolver (libnewt0.52): package doesn't exist (ignored)
<billybigrigger> May 28 15:47:36 main-menu[477]: DEBUG: resolver (ext2-modules): package doesn't exist (ignored)
<billybigrigger> but it failed on computer-janitor, evince, glib and gnome-terminal
<billybigrigger> no daily today eh?
<billybigrigger> glad i decided to try out yesterdays with an epic fail
<BUGabundo> evening
<robin0800> BUGabundo: ive updated from lucid and now flash in chrome is crashing
<robin0800> BUGabundo: just tried firefox it must be something in chrome
<BUGabundo> not here
<BUGabundo> in neither of them
<BUGabundo> but I'm using the daily ppas
<BUGabundo> speaking of which
<BUGabundo> I still need to move them from lucid to mav
<bjsnider> robinwhere did you get flash?
<bjsnider> wait, he's outta here
<bjsnider> that's not helpful
<BUGabundo> lol
<terje> hi, there use to be kind of a cool gnome-based system-profiler in the preferences menu. I can't seem to find it now (9.10)
<terje> anyone know what that was called?
<terje> Also, strace sent me here looking for answers, he says hi. ;)
<arand> terje: lucid?
<terje> yep
<arand> terje: → #ubuntu (this is maverick only)
<terje> that place is a zoo
<terje> but thanks..
<arand> but lynx don't thrive in swamps, even though they might be sparsely populated...
<cjohnston> Anyone running the new application menu? I can't seem to get it working.
<penguin42> are people just testing mm with dist-upgrade or is it possible to get do-release-upgrade to pull in meerkat yet?
<BUGabundo> wow the new Dropbox client (with selective sync YAY) has support for the new ubuntu applet indicators
<DanaG> nice.
<BUGabundo> hey DanaG
<DanaG> too bad it's a hideously bright blue.
<BUGabundo> where have u been ?
<DanaG> I'm sticking with lucid for the moment.
<DanaG> Though, my beagleboard is now on the maverick repos.
<BUGabundo> pgraner-afk: congrats on the Membership :p
<DanaG> Interesting... maverick may go to connman?
<DanaG> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ConnMan
<DanaG> Can ConnMan do "shared to other computers"?
 * penguin42 wonders if this is actually any better than NM or wicd
<DanaG> Last time I checked, wicd couldn't handle multiple wired connections.
<DanaG> oh, and even with "show notifications" unchecked, nm-applet still sends "Wired Network" disconnection notices.
<DanaG> And if you have more than one wired network connection... well, it doesn't give you the name.
#ubuntu+1 2010-05-29
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udisks/+bug/568926
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 568926 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) "Missing udisks-tcp-bridge binary for remote management" [Low,Triaged]
<DanaG> -bash: /etc/bash_completion.d/apt: line 32: syntax error near unexpected token `;'
<DanaG> -bash: /etc/bash_completion.d/apt: line 32: `                    2> /dev/null ); $( apt-cache --no-generate pkgnames "lib$cur" \'
<JontheEchidna> ^got that too
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion/+bug/586586
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 586586 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "Syntax error into /etc/bash_completion.d/apt file with bash-completion_1.1-3ubuntu3 (dup-of: 546794)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 546794 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "[revert, causes errors] Smarter lib* aware autocompletion?" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Sarvatt> has anyone tried the new fglrx in the x-updates ppa? i dont have any hardware to test it on and want to know if the packages have problems
<DanaG> hmm, link me to it, and I'll give it a try.
<DanaG> er, wait, I'm on 34 kernel... I need kano's script to patch fglrx to make that work.
<Sarvatt> yea its got the patch in the ppa
<Sarvatt> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<Sarvatt> aint gonna work in lucid for long, xserver 1.8.1 has been waiting to be merged for weeks :)
<DanaG> also weird: I tried the new fglrx with edgers, and got "server reported 7.1.1.0, wanted 7.5.1.0."
<DanaG> I also use the backclear patch.
<DanaG> hmm, I'll be interested to see the UEFI support in Maverick... though my UEFI firmware is a bit broken.
<DanaG> Recent kernels all fail to find the initramfs.... and then fail to find the root, because of that.
<Sarvatt> 7.1.1.0 7.5.1.0? you sure it wasn't 7.0 and 6.0?
<DanaG> yeah.  I don't have the log in hand, but I clearly remember a 7.5 and a 7.1.
<DanaG> And what's weird is that what it wanted, was NEWER than what it reported.
<DanaG> (10:08:29 AM) [Enrico]: DanaG: iirc that's an hack to let fglrx work with xorg xserver 1.8
<DanaG> (10:08:46 AM) [Enrico]: xorg is patched to report a different version
<DanaG> in #ati
<knittl> any news on the metacity/CSD front?
<arand> knittl: as in fixing the breakage? Not that I know..
<knittl> arand: ok
<knittl> i'm thinking about installing the ppa
<knittl> a lot of apps cause metacity to crash
<knittl> that sucks :D
<knittl> arand: do you have a url to the ppa?
<arand> Yea, or just bring in the libmetacity-private0 metacity and metacity-common from it, there's a bunch of unrealted stuff in the ppa I think...hang on
<arand> Bug #584287
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 584287 in metacity (Ubuntu) "Unexpected X error (BadDrawable) causing metacity to abort in maverick" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584287
<arand> Need wget?
<knittl> no, i can use epiphany
<arand> https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/sandbox/+packages
<knittl> how can i only install metacity?
<knittl> ah ok, debs
<arand> knittl: click on metacity in the list, and download the appropriate debs
<knittl> cool, thanks :)
<arand> libmetacity-private0 metacity metacity-common
<arand> Are the one's normally installed it seems.
<knittl> jip, i'm already downloading
<gnomefreak> win 1
<knittl> ok, let's see if it worked
<knittl> yay! \o/
<Leftmost> It seems packages.ubuntu.com is behind, not reflecting some of the most recent lucid updates, but also not showing anything from maverick. Is this intentional?
<Leftmost> My real goal being to determine if there are packages for totem 2.31.x.
<gnomefreak> anyone else having a problem getting X to load?
<arand> Leftmost: Look at LP instead.
<Leftmost> Ahh, fair enough. Thank you.
<Ian_Corne> ubuntu Netbook remix is icky
<Ian_Corne> if you launch a normal Gnome session, it still lingers
<Ian_Corne> no title bar
<Ian_Corne> and stuff
<billybigrigger> hey all anyone alive
<guntbert> no :-)
<billybigrigger> experiencing some weird gtk bugs i think
<billybigrigger> was missing the window decorations for a bit, a quick logout/in fixed that
<billybigrigger> but now everytime i open a terminal i get this...
<penguin42> billybigrigger: Yeh I got that as well
<billybigrigger> http://pastebin.ca/1873896
<billybigrigger> just lost them again after firing up firefox
<penguin42> yeh I also got that
<billybigrigger> penguin42, is there an active bug report for these issues yet?
<penguin42> dunno
 * penguin42 wishes someone would put some extra coal on the machine that runs launchpad
<billybigrigger> hehe
<penguin42> has anyone managed to get any kvm setup where 3d stuff works, albeit slowly - any of the setups I've tried as soon as I run gnome-shell or similar I get corruption all over
<dupondje> aiccu bug killed :)
<dupondje> upgrade should go without problems now :P
<dupondje> penguin42: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/546794
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 546794 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "[revert, causes errors] Smarter lib* aware autocompletion?" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<penguin42> dupondje: Ah, thank you
<dupondje> can be easyly fixed tho :lp
<dupondje> deleting 2 ';' and your ok :D
<dupondje> any other bugs btw? seems working quite well :)
<penguin42> I had a window manager crash, and I also had some mouse pointer corruption
<dupondje> whats the bug of the firefox/thunderbird issue btw
<dupondje> the metacity bug
<penguin42> don't know, I hadn't see that one
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/584287
<dupondje> found :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 584287 in metacity (Ubuntu) "Unexpected X error (BadDrawable) causing metacity to abort in maverick" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DanaG> I also don't like the idea of aptitude install clut<tab> giving you MORE characters to backspace.
<DanaG> clut<tab> gives clutter.... to backspace, that's 7 characters
<DanaG> libclutter is 10 characters.
<virtuald> use ctrl-w
<DanaG> wow, I never knew about that... that's cool.
<virtuald> :) the text gets to the "yank" buffer so you can yank it back with ctrl-y. there's also ctrl-u to delete to the beginning of the line and something else (which i don't remember) to delete to the end of the line
<DanaG> !find libssl.so.7
<ubottu> Package/file libssl.so.7 does not exist in maverick
<switchgirl> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<switchgirl> i need to d/l the iso
<switchgirl> how'd i do that?
<switchgirl> ie where can i
<kklimonda> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<kklimonda> but only if they have started spinning them already
<uber> I need help!
<switchgirl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20100527.1/ is the most direct :) thanks though kklimonda
<arand> Yea, we only have one single daily for the alternative CD.
<guntbert> during the install process (in "expert mode") I am prompted to choose a kernel, the possibilities are somewhat weird though : linux-generic (sensible), linux-image-generic (what is the difference?) and lastly linux-image-2.6.34-4-generic (again: what is the difference) -- any ideas what that is supposed to be meaning?
<arand> guntbert: Report a bug, the two other are metapackages which depends on each other, in that order, if I'm not wholly mistaken...
<guntbert> arand: so I thought - against what package should that bur be reported ? casper?
<arand> guntbert: i.e. linux-image depends: linux-image-generic depands: linux-image-2.6.31-21-generic (on karmic), this should always be the latest kernel...
<arand> guntbert: Hmm, I would venture a guess that the problem is not in debian-installer, but it's at least a start for writing a bug-report (casper is likely not to blame..)
<guntbert> arand: will do, thx
<arand> guntbert: Casper handles the premade liveCD filesystem btw, hence, afaik, it's something completely different.
<BUGabundo> evening slackers & weekenders
<guntbert> arand: ok, I'm getting my feet wet with understanding the different components in the install process - thx for the hints
<arand> Yea, /me don't understand these components either, but at least well enough to make a rough guess.
<arand> If it's actually in the super-advanced section, it might even be that the distiction is intended, so you install the kernel version itself if you want manual control over updates... I've never poked in the alternate cd that much...
<guntbert> evening BUGabundo -- do you happen to know against what package a bug in the install process (expert mode) should be reported ? debian-installer?
<BUGabundo> guess so
<arand> Well, strictly it's in the package selection, which I'm not sure if it's integrated or a separate module of debian-installer (tasksel? or is that only for group-installs??)
<BUGabundo> there's also ubity or what ever its called
<penguin42> ubiquity?
<arand> ubiquity, but that's the one on the liveCD version
<arand> Not on the alternate CD, there it's debian-installer
<guntbert> arand: thx, you got it right (from the wiki: If you encounter the bug when installing from the Alternate or Server CDs, the package is debian-installer. )
<BUGabundo> that
<BUGabundo> bash: /etc/bash_completion.d/apt: line 33: `                    2> /dev/null); )'
<BUGabundo> someone already reported the bash bug?
<penguin42> yeh
<BUGabundo> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<BUGabundo>   phonon-backend-gstreamer{a}
<BUGabundo> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<BUGabundo>   libxine1{a} phonon-backend-xine{a}
<BUGabundo> humm changing backends so soon?
<BUGabundo> penguin42: bug id?
<penguin42> #546794
<BUGabundo> bug 546794
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546794 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "[revert, causes errors] Smarter lib* aware autocompletion?" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546794
<arand> Missing ";" or what it was?
<dupondje> no
<dupondje> to much ;
<dupondje> :)
<dupondje> when does nouveau gets an update in Maverick ?
<guntbert> bug 587327
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 587327 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "kernel selection in expert mode contains 3 choices for the same kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587327
<guntbert> arand: ^   thx for the help
<arand> guntbert: np
<Sarvatt> dupondje: it's in x-updates for now, still waiting to be uploaded to the archives..
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/340265
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 340265 in glibc (Ubuntu) "pthread manpages missing" [Undecided,Invalid]
<DanaG> hmm, why are there both a "manpages-posix" and a "manpages-posix-dev" package?
<DanaG> What's the difference?
<penguin42> I suspect the -dev includes the api calls rather than just command lines
<bjsnider> -dev packages hsould have development headers only
<DanaG> Another example: manpages for most basic stuff are in manpages-dev.
<DanaG> Looks like a slight misuse of the "-dev' suffix.
<bjsnider> ah, yeah
<bjsnider> that should not be split off by itself
<bjsnider> is it like that in debian too?
<penguin42> it makes sense to me to put stuff only of use for development in the dev package
<DanaG> I don't have any Debian machines around.
<penguin42> (although why yacc.1 isn't in manpages-posix-dev I don't know)
<bjsnider> DanaG, but there's a debian packages site like the ubuntu counterpart where you can examine all debian packages
<bjsnider> all files necessary to build against the api should be in a -dev package
<bjsnider> typically headers
<penguin42> bjsnider: But that rule doesn't make sense for a package that just have documentation in, and it makes sense to treat it in the same way - i.e. the documents that you use for working with that api
<DanaG> What other documentation would there be, though?
<DanaG> ah, manpages:
<DanaG>  This package contains GNU/Linux manual pages for these sections:
<DanaG>  4 = Devices (e.g. hd, sd).
<DanaG>  5 = File formats and protocols, syntaxes of several system     files (e.g. wtmp, /etc/passwd, nfs).
<DanaG>  7 = Conventions and standards, macro packages, etc.     (e.g. nroff, ascii).
<penguin42> makes sense
<DanaG> I usually like to jump on the +1 once it gets a new kernel.
<billybigrigger> 2.3.34 is current DanaG?\
<billybigrigger> 34-4 i should say
<DanaG> Is it reachable via do-release-upgrade yet, or just via sources.list change?
<billybigrigger> i did a sources change today
<billybigrigger> worked ok i guess
<billybigrigger> there's a firefox box that kills all the metacity controls
<billybigrigger> haven't found much more than that :)
<billybigrigger> why is apport still disabled by default in a testing distribution? can anyone explain this to me?
<penguin42> billybigrigger: Probably because it would generate so much bug traffic, for an early testing one it's better for people to think about it
<arand> billybigrigger: Seen it?: Bug #584287
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 584287 in metacity (Ubuntu) "Unexpected X error (BadDrawable) causing metacity to abort in maverick" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584287
<billybigrigger> thanks arand
<DanaG> argh, links2 and mplayer depend on old libdirectfb.
<billybigrigger> arand, do i apply that patch directly against metacity-2.30.1/src/ui/ui.c and recompile?
#ubuntu+1 2010-05-30
<arand> billybigrigger: Easiest is to simply download individual debs from fta's ppa
<arand> billybigrigger: But for the debdiff, yea, just "patch -p1 < ../debdiff"  from within the metacity source dir, and then rebuild package (debuild & pbuilder, in my case)
<DanaG> hmm, that new kernel isn't there for armel.
<billybigrigger> arand, fair enough
<DanaG> oh yeah, something else I noticed (on ARM): no scsi support.  not even for usb-as-scsi.
<DanaG> So, you can't use scsiadd to eject a usb hard drive.
<penguin42> has it got USB mass storage?
<penguin42> (although I thought that was based on SCSI)
<DanaG> Yeah, it does have that.
<BUGabundo> nite
<DanaG> also: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/linux-ti-omap/+bug/563650
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 563650 in linux-ti-omap (Ubuntu Lucid) "DSS2 oops when shutting down while DPMS is active" [Medium,Confirmed]
<DanaG> That patch there is a bit silly... if screen is asleep, wake it before rebooting?
<DanaG> How about just making it so if screen is asleep, you don't try to turn it off?
<penguin42> is it so it's awake during the reboot so you can see any boot messages?
<billybigrigger> arand, for that metacity patch, i have to install all the patched debs yeah? does it matter what order?
<billybigrigger> i tried installing the main metacity deb, hoping it would pick up all the dependant debs in the same folder and install them too, but it didn't
<arand> billybigrigger: dunno, I tend to just dpkg -i *.deb to be suer
<arand> Install the all at once.
<arand> *them
<billybigrigger> Errors were encountered while processing:
<billybigrigger>  libmetacity-dev
<billybigrigger> Errors were encountered while processing:
<billybigrigger>  libmetacity-dev
<billybigrigger> whoops
<billybigrigger> sorry for the double past
<billybigrigger> paste
<billybigrigger> libmetacity-dev:
<billybigrigger>   Installed: 1:2.30.1-0ubuntu1+fta2
<billybigrigger>   Candidate: 1:2.30.1-0ubuntu1+fta2
<billybigrigger_> anyone know what's up with this apt error i keep getting in a new terminal?
<penguin42> yeh, it's a n extra ; somewhere
<penguin42> 546794
<penguin42> bug 546794
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546794 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "[revert, causes errors] Smarter lib* aware autocompletion?" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546794
<billybigrigger_> smplayer: Depends: mplayer but it is not going to be installed
<billybigrigger_> mplayer: Depends: libdirectfb-1.2-0 but it is not going to be installed
<billybigrigger_> libdirectfb is deprecated no?
<billybigrigger_> or am i wrong?
<DanaG> There's a new version.
<DanaG> But mplayer seems to depend on the old version.
<knittl> rhythmbox segmentation fault?
<dupondje> morning :)
<knittl> is rhythmbox working for all of you?
<arand> knittl: yea segfault, got a report to confirm?
<knittl> arand: no, i haven't found a report yet
<knittl> plugged my mp3player to the speakers for the meanwhile :D
<knittl> are libdirectfb-dev safe to remove?
<knittl> somethings holding back another bunch of updates
<dupondje> knittl: its -dev
<dupondje> should be safe :D
<knittl> The following packages will be REMOVED: libdirectfb-dev* libsdl-mixer1.2-dev* libsdl1.2-dev* libsmpeg-dev*
<knittl> hm…
<knittl> means i will not be able to compile some apps
<knittl> nevermind :D
<knittl> hm, something is still preventing the upgrade
<knittl> this is not maverick specific, but has anybody ever noticed, that the cpu clock speed won't change when load is too high?
<penguin42> knittl: You mean it won't go faster when you load it up?
<penguin42> knittl: What are you looking at the frequency with and what CPU do you have?
<knittl> i have a c2d
<knittl> and i use the gnome frequency scaling applet
<penguin42> knittl: Have you got one of those setup for each core?
<knittl> nope, both cores usually scale at the same time
<penguin42> mine don't I don't think
<knittl> i'm watching an hd move now, i'll try to find the exact steps to reproduce it after the movie
<penguin42> make sure you've got it set to 'ondemand'
<knittl> but maybe it has to do with cpu temperature (or is related)
<knittl> penguin42: yes, ondemand is the default
<knittl> but when load is too high it doesn't even change when i set it to performance or userspace (2.5 ghz)
<penguin42> even with simple CPU heavy load - something like md5sum /dev/zero &
<knittl> hm, it scaled down again
<knittl> even with performance
<knittl> $ uptime; sudo cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu[01]/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq 15:47:03 up  1:21,  4 users,  load average: 0.87, 0.97, 0.97
<knittl> 800000
<knittl> 800000
<penguin42> heat problem?
<knittl> 56 °C
<penguin42> odd
<knittl> md5sum wasn't running yet
<knittl> now it is
<knittl> cpus are 100 % in use
<knittl> $ uptime; sudo cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu[01]/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq 15:48:17 up  1:22,  6 users,  load average: 1.66, 1.16, 1.03
<knittl> 1200000
<knittl> hm, 1.2 ghz
<knittl> 1200000
<knittl> 2.0 … they are scaling again
<knittl> 2.5
<knittl> 75 °C
<knittl> $ uptime; sudo cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu[01]/cpufreq/scaling_{cur_freq,governor} 15:50:20 up  1:24,  6 users,  load average: 2.25, 1.56, 1.19
<knittl> 2000000
<knittl> 2000000
<knittl> ondemand
<knittl> ondemand
<knittl> 1.2 that might be heatrelated now
<knittl> 800 mhz, 59 °C
<knittl> load 3
<knittl> definitely not a heat issue
<penguin42> remember heat!=cpu usage
<penguin42> sorry, load!=cpu usage
<knittl> yes, i know
<knittl> cpu usage was 100 % :P
<knittl> but i think it's related to load
<knittl> scaling doesn't get cpu time maybe?
<penguin42> don't think it needs to, maybe I'm wrong
<knittl> i'm no kernel dev :D
<knittl> only guessing from my side
<arand> knittl: Any news regarding rhbox?
<knittl> arand: nope
<arand> I'm installing -dbg and gonna see if the backtrace is of any use, at least material for a bug report I guess...
<knittl> i tried renaming all rhythmbox folders in my home dir
<knittl> didn't help, so it's not plugins i guess
<arand> Or default plugins...
<knittl> are there default plugins?
<arand> I think so.
<knittl> i tried strace, but there's too much information for me to understand
<knittl> backtrace from gdb has rb_plugins_engine_activate_plugin in it
<arand> but there's too much information for me to  understand
<arand> Ah, whoops
<knittl> xD
<arand> 0x00184f2c in rb_python_module_load_with_gil (module=0x82be350)
<knittl> (gdb) bt
<knittl> #0  0x00184f2c in ?? () from /usr/lib/librhythmbox-core.so.0
<knittl> #1  0x00d75720 in g_type_module_use () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
<knittl> #2  0x00183381 in rb_plugins_engine_activate_plugin () from /usr/lib/librhythmbox-core.so.0
<arand> knittl: Yea, that's without the -dbg package with debug info though
<knittl> i just run default rhythmbox
<knittl> * ran
<knittl> helps a little bit most of the time ;)
<arand> Yea, installing rhythmobox-dbg anf then running it again, gives a bit more I would think
<knittl> i'll try
<arand> That's where I got ↑ that from
<knittl> we should get the same output
<knittl> i can test in 30 s
<arand> http://pastebin.com/cDyUNQdi
<knittl> the binary is sitll called rhythmbox?
<arand> Yea
<knittl> http://paste2.org/p/857698
<arand> I have no real idea how these things go, but there were less question marks in the output, so I guess that's a good sign
<knittl> function names are usually optimized out by the compiler
<knittl> debug builds still have them in them
<knittl> and some other additional information
<arand> Yea, our out seems to be pretty much identical..
<knittl> seems to be exactly the same output
<knittl> ^^
<arand> I'm reporting a bug now
<knittl> ok, let me know its number then
<arand> Hmm, I wonder if "366     rb-python-module.c: No such file or directory" ...
<knittl> hmmm, might be a good starting point
<arand> Bug #587534
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 587534 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "rhythmbox segfault on launch [maverick]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587534
<knittl> i clicked the »it affects me too« button
<knittl> ^^
<arand> Yea I reckon it could be confirmed as well.
<penguin42> have you got any music players plugged in?
<knittl> nope
<knittl> i don't
<arand> Nope, virtual machine, first ever execution of RB
<ebroder> Is there some known brokenness with the Lucid -> Maverick upgrade at the moment? It errors out with a complaint about upgrading linux-generic when I try at the moment
<ebroder> (Although I'm upgrading a VM that has linux-image-virtual installed)
<dupondje> only firefox etc is broken due to metacity, but there are fixed debs in a ppa
<ebroder> Uh, looking at the apt.log, I see "Package linux-image-generic has broken Depends on linux-image-2.6.34-5-generic" and "Package linux-generic has broken Depends on linux-image-generic"
<penguin42> that just sounds broken
<ebroder> I guess I should mention in the interests of disclosure that I'm not using an official mirror, but I help maintain it and I know it's up to date
<David-T> well, linux-generic->linux-image-generic->linux-image-2.6.xx-x-generic sounds normal
<David-T> perhaps linux-image-generic now depends on a version of linux-image-...-generic that isn't on the mirrors yet
<ebroder> I guess I could kick off a sync of the mirror by hand and see if it helps
<arand> Meh, rhythmbox is even FTBFS.
<billybigrigger_> arand, no crash upon launch here
<arand> billybigrigger_: Hmm, arch? any other mods to RB?
<billybigrigger_> vanilla rb
<billybigrigger_> amd64
<billybigrigger_> 2.6.34-4-generic
<arand> knittl: Are you on 32bit as well?
<billybigrigger_> fresh upgrade from lucid>maverick yesterday
<arand> I'm on 32bit vbox
<billybigrigger_> rhythmbox:
<billybigrigger_>   Installed: 0.12.8-0ubuntu4
<billybigrigger_>   Candidate: 0.12.8-0ubuntu4
<billybigrigger_> ahhhhh
<billybigrigger_> :P
<billybigrigger_> bug number?
<knittl> arand: yep, 32 bit
<arand> billybigrigger_: Bug #587534
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 587534 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "rhythmbox segfault on launch [maverick]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587534
<arand> knittl: So might be 32bit-related then...
<knittl> looks like it
<billybigrigger_> arand, any point of me sending a backtrack of the working application?
<billybigrigger_> backtrace
<arand> I have no idea, to be honest
<BUGabundo> $ kmail
<BUGabundo> kmail: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkmailprivate.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN13KCMultiDialog16staticMetaObjectE
<DsXack> hi, i'm use maverick. after yesterday update i can't start rhytmbox. SEGFAULT. Anybodies know?
<knittl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/587534
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 587534 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "rhythmbox segfault on launch [maverick]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<knittl> DsXack: 32 bit system?
<DsXack> yes
<arand> DsXack: Bug #587534
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 587534 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "rhythmbox segfault on launch [maverick]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587534
<arand> Oops, already done :)
<DsXack> sank
<knittl> arand: i added comment about 32 bit systems
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=240120
<ubottu> KDE bug 240120 in general "kmail: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkmailprivate so 4: undefined symbol: _ZN13KCMultiDialog16staticMetaObjectE" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<arand> knittl: Yea, feel like I should report the failed build as well, I guess...
<DsXack> sorry, and this http://paste.pocoo.org/show/220048/ bag in conky. i not find in launchpad
<yofel> Evening folks :)
<BUGabundo> hey hey yofel
<billybigrigger> howdy
<ChogyDan> anyone know how to track changes made to the default un-updated lucid install, that are made after release?  Hibernation stopped working for me, and I am trying to track down which changed caused it.
<stenten> ChogyDan: Are you running Lucid or Maverick?
<ChogyDan> lucid
<stenten> This channel is only for Maverick discussion/troubleshooting. Hop over to #ubuntu-bugs and we'll continue the conversation.
<IDWMaster> Has anyone running 10.10 received this error in their terminal? bash: /etc/bash_completion.d/apt: line 32: syntax error near unexpected token `;'
<IDWMaster> bash: /etc/bash_completion.d/apt: line 32: `                    2> /dev/null ); $( apt-cache --no-generate pkgnames "lib$cur" \'
<IDWMaster> bash: /etc/bash_completion.d/apt: line 33: syntax error near unexpected token `)'
<IDWMaster> bash: /etc/bash_completion.d/apt: line 33: `                    2> /dev/null); )'
<knittl> IDWMaster: remove the semicolons and it will work again
<IDWMaster> OK. Thanks.
<IDWMaster> That fixed it.
#ubuntu+1 2011-05-23
<Name141> Is "Ubuntu Classic" going to be dropped in next release ?
<Chotaz> yeah
<Chotaz> --'
<Name141> Will we still be able to install xfce and all that ourself ?
<rww> Name141: yup
<Name141> okie dokey.
<knight_> can someone help me play a wmv movie file in ubuntu
<myrmidette> I have a question about unity, is this the place to ask it?
<rww> myrmidette: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<myrmidette> 10.04
<myrmidette> it's about unity development and is sort of offtopic
<rww> myrmidette: try #ayatana
<myrmidette> ty
<mrdeb> what improvements will 1110 bring
<zniavre> hello using oneiric i can't open gnome-tweak-tools thats right ?
<nit-wit> zniavre, for your eading pleasure, notice the need for gnome3    http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/linux-distributions/linux-distributions4-ubuntu/1704-installing-gnome-tweak-tool-on-natty
<nit-wit> *reading
<kalon33> topic forgot to say that things are already broken because of gnome 3 entry in archive ^^
<pozic> How can I disable connecting to a wireless connection when I already have a wired connection>
<pozic> Does it even work? I.e., can you download/upload faster with two connections?
<charlie-tca> pozic: click network manager, disconnect under wireless
<charlie-tca> it should stay off when you until you tell it to connect again
<charlie-tca> Sometimes I have to tell it two times to get it to stay off
<pozic> charlie-tca: that is remembered across reboots?
<charlie-tca> seems to be.
<butter_fs> never an mvo when you need one
<BUGabundo> evening
<charlie-tca> Good evening, BUGabundo
<arand> upgrade time \o/
<charlie-tca> I got two more weeks
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> arand: yeah, finally nothing hanging back
<BUGabundo> just no gtk themes
<BUGabundo> so it looks awful
<arand> Only 91 pkgs, tut tut
<BUGabundo> Current status: 66 updates [-11].
<BUGabundo> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of gnome-icon-theme:
<BUGabundo>  gnome-icon-theme depends on libgtk-3-bin; however:
<BUGabundo>   Package libgtk-3-bin is not installed.
<BUGabundo> dpkg: error processing gnome-icon-theme (--configure):
<BUGabundo>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<arand> Heh, when you actually look for it, there's loads of packages using epochs.. messy ^__^
#ubuntu+1 2011-05-24
<repete> anyone know if the Oneiric release schedule is available in ical format?
<coz_> repete,  I do not ..sorry
<afv> hi, did anyone update to the latest gnome-session?
<afv> unity isn't starting for me, i'm getting ** (<unknown>:28948): WARNING **: Unable to texture /usr/share/unity/3/search_magnify.png: Couldn't recognise the image file format for file '/usr/share/unity/3/search_magnify.png' Segmentation fault
<afv> i don't know if the image error is related with gnome-session, maybe not, but maybe the seg fault is
<afv> i downgraded gnome-session (-bin, -common) but i'm getting the same problem (just restarted x, not the whole system, maybe i'll try that now)
<afv> (how do i run unity in debug mode? googling..)
<afv> got it
<IdleOne> why does every upgrade require a restart!
<rww> because hosing your system requires changing currently-in-use libraries
 * charlie-tca thinks that is the best answer yet
<njin> hello, there's someone experiencing a disruptive oneiric update ? compiz segfault with error4 in libunityshell
<afv> hi again
<afv> well, it seems the problem (unity seg faulting) is really with png files, i noticed it now because i can't see most of the icons
<afv> eog gives me Could not load image 'search_magnify.png'., Unrecognised image file format
<afv> i downgraded most of the updates i did today, and none of them seems related to this :s
<afv> any clue?
<njin> try to run metacity i've got 'Couldn't recognize the image file format for file /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/metacity-1/trough_left.png
<afv> hmm
<afv> njin, do you have icons (the most of them)?
<afv> showing
<njin> afv, nothing only console
<afv> ah, no gnome classic?
<afv> well, i did have the "normal" gnome too, but unity was seg faulting, and decided to try the classic, then i noticed the icons
<njin> no, if i try it relog
<njin> gdm restart
<njin> gdm-session-worker: GLib-GObject-CRITICAL: g_val$
<njin> apport donìt launch the textual browser in oneiric
<geser> afv: the loaders.cache from libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 is most likely empty (had to fix that too myself 5 min ago)
<afv> njin, are you there?
<BUGabundo> hey folks
<BUGabundo> so who broke X?
<BUGabundo> or themes?
<BUGabundo> one of them !
 * charlie-tca is *not* taking the blame for that ;-)
<BUGabundo> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<BUGabundo>   gnome-themes-standard
<BUGabundo> The following partially installed packages will be configured:
<BUGabundo>   gnome-icon-theme{b} totem totem-mozilla totem-plugins totem-plugins-extra
<BUGabundo> 0 packages upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 15 not upgraded.
<BUGabundo> Need to get 903 kB of archives. After unpacking 6,058 kB will be used.
<BUGabundo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<BUGabundo>   gnome-icon-theme: Depends: libgtk-3-bin but it is not going to be installed.
<BUGabundo> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<BUGabundo>   apturl{a} banshee{a} banshee-extension-soundmenu{a} banshee-extension-ubuntuonemusicstore{a} brasero{a} empathy{a} empathy-common{u}   eog{a} evince{a} evince-dbg{a} evolution-webcal{u} gir1.2-totem-1.0{u} gir1.2-totem-plparser-1.0{u} gnome-applets{a}   gnome-codec-install{a} gnome-control-center{a} gnome-icon-theme{a} gnome-panel{a} gnome-screensaver{a} gnome-session{a}   gnome-themes-ubuntu{a} humanity-icon-theme{a} indicator-applet{a} i
#ubuntu+1 2011-05-25
<BUGabundo> $ sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<nit-wit> why
<nit-wit> ;)
<nit-wit> bundo
<BUGabundo> cause I forced and upgrade that removed most of my system
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> don't even have nautilus anymore
<arand> You gave up on btrfs? no snappy? ;)
<BUGabundo> still on btrfs
<BUGabundo> but will format and move to ext4
<BUGabundo> it takes AGES to install anythign
<BUGabundo> been playing with FreeNAS all night
<BUGabundo> loving it
<jtaylor> I find it quite ok with eatmydata
<jtaylor> even though its btrfs on a VM on a slow external ^^
<arand> I haven't even tested if the DE works lately... kvm+virsh makes you laaazy
<BUGabundo> pillow time
<micahg> fix for icon cache coming, third time's the charm :)
<arand> Whoop, now I can't even use unity-2d :)
<arand> Seems like this is the time to lay low in oo
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Oneiric Ocelot now open for breakage! | Natty has been released, support in #ubuntu | Oneiric release schedule: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<susundberg> Hmm, should i change Natty, now that i have got it to work for Ocelot
<susundberg> maybe some productive work first ..
<sagaci> it's really breaky
<kalon33> sure, it's really breaky : no desktop, broken gdm, but it's a devel version, and not yet alpha!
<jo-erlend> :)
<smoser> does anyone have a working desktop ?
<smoser> i've switched to awesome to have *some* window manager working (sawfish didn't even work)
<coz_>   ok have to break here,, be back a bit later
<kalon33> smoser: no, I haven't a working desktop.... it's oneiric ^^
<Pici> heh
<IdleOne> my total loss of GUI was fixed this morning with more xorg updates
<arand> Heh, aptitude got the perl upgrade right in the third try :D
<BUGabundo> Unpacking libgtk-3-bin (from .../libgtk-3-bin_3.0.9-0ubuntu2_all.deb) ...
<BUGabundo> dpkg-divert: error: `diversion of /usr/sbin/update-icon-caches to /usr/sbin/update-icon-caches.gtk2 by libgtk-3-bin' clashes with `diversion of /usr/sbin/update-icon-caches to /usr/sbin/update-icon-caches.gtk2 by libgtk3.0-bin'
<BUGabundo> and now I'm forced into unity
<BUGabundo> so I guess Classic support was removed
<micahg> BUGabundo: libgtk3.0-bin was the old Ubuntu specific package that was dropped
<BUGabundo> ah
<BUGabundo> something is messing my system
<BUGabundo> its barelly usable now
<BUGabundo> many many depencies broken
<BUGabundo> can't upgrade, can't downgrade
<BUGabundo> can't even install single packages
<BUGabundo> funny enough, compiz works better in unity then Classic
<BUGabundo> how the heck do I open pidgin window in unity????
<BUGabundo> I WANT CLASSIC BACK :(
<IdleOne> BUGabundo: it's gone
<IdleOne> gone forever, never to return.
 * BUGabundo stabs IdleOne
<IdleOne> why you stabbing me I didn't drop support
<geser> BUGabundo: install "gnome-session-fallback" for the classic gnome
<BUGabundo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<BUGabundo>   gnome-icon-theme: Depends: libgtk-3-bin but it is not going to be installed.
<BUGabundo> that package is messing my entire system
<BUGabundo> if it isn't required I'm dpkg removing it NOW
<geser> do you use a PPA? like the gnome3 ppa?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> I do have many other PPAs
<BUGabundo> sec
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy libgtk-3-0
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 3.0.9-0ubuntu2
<BUGabundo>         500 mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt/ oneiric/main amd64 Packages
<BUGabundo> ~$ apt-cache policy libgtk-3-bin
<BUGabundo>   Installed: (none)
<BUGabundo>   Candidate: 3.0.9-0ubuntu2
<BUGabundo> so no ppa here
<BUGabundo> just archive for that package
<geser> and the other one? libgtk3.0-bin
<geser> from where does it come?
<BUGabundo> archive too
<BUGabundo>     3.0.9-0ubuntu2 0
<BUGabundo>         500 mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt/ oneiric/main amd64 Packages
<rww> is that the geolocation URL thing?
<BUGabundo> Unpacking libgtk-3-bin (from .../libgtk-3-bin_3.0.9-0ubuntu2_all.deb) ...
<BUGabundo> dpkg-divert: error: `diversion of /usr/sbin/update-icon-caches to /usr/sbin/update-icon-caches.gtk2 by libgtk-3-bin' clashes with `diversion of /usr/sbin/update-icon-caches to /usr/sbin/update-icon-caches.gtk2 by libgtk3.0-bin'
<BUGabundo> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libgtk-3-bin_3.0.9-0ubuntu2_all.deb (--unpack):
<BUGabundo> rww: yeah
<IdleOne> pastebin!
<rww> I upgraded a VM to oneiric yesterday and have a bunch of breakage too, but I wanted to go sleep and didn't look into it. Probably GNOME stuff too though.
<geser> BUGabundo: my "apt-cache search libgtk3.0" doesn't find anything
<BUGabundo> geser: neither here
<geser> so where does it come from?
<BUGabundo> apt-cache rdepends libgtk3.0-0
<BUGabundo> <libgtk3.0-0>
<BUGabundo> can't rdepend it either
<geser> can you purge it?
<BUGabundo> Provides: gtk3.0-binver-3.0.0
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> $ sudo dpkg --remove  libgtk3.0-0 libgtk3.0-bin
<geser> that should hopefully allow you to install the "official" one
<BUGabundo> $ sudo dpkg --purge libgtk3.0-bin libgtk3.0-0
<BUGabundo> purged
<BUGabundo> geser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/612960/
<BUGabundo> its trying to take half my system
<geser> hmm, why can't libgtk-3-bin be installed now?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> I'm commeting all my ppas
<BUGabundo> in case there's a conflict somewhere
<geser> what error message do you get if you try to install libgtk-3-bin?
<BUGabundo> geser: dpkg-divert: error: `diversion of /usr/sbin/update-icon-caches to /usr/sbin/update-icon-caches.gtk2 by libgtk-3-bin' clashes with `diversion of /usr/sbin/update-icon-caches to /usr/sbin/update-icon-caches.gtk2 by libgtk3.0-bin'
<BUGabundo> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libgtk-3-bin_3.0.9-0ubuntu2_all.deb (--unpack):
<BUGabundo> !info gnome-icon-theme
<ubottu> gnome-icon-theme (source: gnome-icon-theme): GNOME Desktop icon theme. In component main, is optional. Version 2.31.0-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 5827 kB, installed size 11228 kB
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 3.0.0-1ubuntu1
<BUGabundo> I guess my system either comes from the future
<BUGabundo> or the bot is still on natty
<BUGabundo> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.8.22 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<BUGabundo> yeah, still on natty
<geser> hmm, looks like libgtk3.0-bin didn't revert that dpkg-divert when you purged it
<geser> does "dpkg-divert --listpackage /usr/sbin/update-icon-caches" still list the purged libgtk3.0-bin?
<BUGabundo> config-package-dev isn't installed
<BUGabundo> nor can I, cause of depencies :(
<BUGabundo> $ dpkg-divert --listpackage /usr/sbin/update-icon-caches
<BUGabundo> libgtk3.0-bin
<geser> I guess you need someone who knows how to remove a dpkg-divert to get back into a sane state
<BUGabundo> firefox-trunk: Installed: 7.0~a1~hg20110525r70149 !!!!!! 7!!!!!!!!!
<BUGabundo> already! damn
<geser> yes, I was surprised too that firefox trunk is already at 7
<Ian_Corne> how's it running BUGabundo ? :)
<BUGabundo> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<Ian_Corne> oh, that good? :D
<BUGabundo> worse
<BUGabundo> VB broken
<BUGabundo> metacity broken
<BUGabundo> using unity SACRILIGY
<BUGabundo> FF 7 has broken all my addons
<BUGabundo> FF5/6 what ever is broken
<BUGabundo> can't see any windows due to sucky unity UI
<rww> FF7 is a video game yo
<BUGabundo> can't even see my temp sensors or pidgin ico
<BUGabundo> and twitter is broken too , for me
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> can't close fspot
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> at least nautilus is prettier now
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<micahg> BUGabundo: make sure you have gdk-pixbuf ubuntu3 and librsvg ubuntu4 or 5
<jibel> BUGabundo, if you found a way to reproduce the dpkg-divert bug can you add a comment on bug 786170 , I haven't been able to figure how to reproduce it and it looks like a potential upgrade breaker.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 786170 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "libgtk-3-bin failed to install/upgrade: diversion of /usr/sbin/update-icon-caches to /usr/sbin/update-icon-caches.gtk2 by libgtk-3-bin clashes with same diversion by libgtk3.0-bin" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/786170
<micahg> jibel: it's due to an old package that was removed before natty final
<jibel> micahg, yes, but even by installing this package and upgrading I can't reproduce the bug. Since it was an official package we may need to handle this specific case in update-manager
<micahg> jibel: no, it wasn't in the natty release, libgtk3.0-bin doesn't exist in the archive ATM
<BUGabundo> jibel: well I can't reproduce, but I can confirm it
<micahg> jibel: it would probably require upgrading from natty alpha 3 or beta 1 straight to oneiric w/out updating first
<BUGabundo> micahg: no gdk-pixbuf here
<micahg> I don't think that's supported in any event
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy librsvg2-* | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/612972/
<micahg> BUGabundo: you don't have libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0?
<micahg> the other one looks fine
<BUGabundo> libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0:  Installed: 2.23.3-0ubuntu3
<micahg> BUGabundo: weird, that should be sufficient
<jibel> micahg, hm, okay. that's invalid then. we can keep the bug opened and close it after a2 or a3 if there's not much dups.
<micahg> BUGabundo: did you run dpkg --configure -a after removing the libgtk3.0-bin package?
<BUGabundo> a few times
<BUGabundo> it won't complete
<micahg> BUGabundo: what's the error it hits?
<BUGabundo> micahg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/612977/
<micahg> BUGabundo: k, run apt-get upgrade again and you should be good I think
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> I've run it 12 times already
<micahg> what error does that give? (maybe dist-upgrade needed)
<BUGabundo>               
<BUGabundo> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<BUGabundo>   libgtk-3-bin{a}
<BUGabundo> LOL
<nit-wit> you all know the daily builds are out now.;)
<micahg> BUGabundo: yep, you'll need that to replace the other one :)
<BUGabundo> which one?
<BUGabundo> its the system poling it
<micahg> libgtk-3-bin to replace libgtk3.0-bin
<BUGabundo> No candidate version found for libgtk3.0-bin
#ubuntu+1 2011-05-26
<CarlFK> what runs /etc/profile.d/* ? cuz it seems to be running everything in there 2 x
<CarlFK> does it make any sense to have "blacklist ohci1394" if that module is not longer included in the kernel?
<wolter> is anybody still getting compiz crashes?
<jakubo> hi, i ran into a problem installing libgtk-3-bin
<jakubo> there seems to be some trouble with libgtk3.0-bin
<jakubo> the redirection of /usr/sbin/update-icon-caches fails as its already there by libgtk3.0-bin
<jakubo> shall i just remove the file?
<jakubo> or will it not be installed at all?
<susundberg> what is difference of those packages -- are they from same source?
<susundberg> if they provide same file they should be conflicting afaik
<jakubo> one is natty the other seems to be oneiric
<jakubo> 3.0-bin is the old one
<susundberg> and you are using oneiric?
<jakubo> not yet
<jakubo> is it a file that is provided by the package? if so it should be safe to remove right?
<geser> jakubo: bug 786170
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 786170 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "libgtk-3-bin failed to install/upgrade: diversion of /usr/sbin/update-icon-caches to /usr/sbin/update-icon-caches.gtk2 by libgtk-3-bin clashes with same diversion by libgtk3.0-bin" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/786170
<jakubo> AH
<jakubo> CRAP
<jakubo> sry
<jakubo> ok cool, thanks
<Guest89527> is there any ppa for kde 4.7 beta 1
<Chipaca> what's gnome-appearance-settings called now?
<ubuser> can someone help me, i tried install grub2, now its giving me grub error 15
<ubuser> is there a way to boot without grub i tried escape..
<ubuser> please help
<charlie-tca> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ubuser> sorry, thanks.
 * cwillu_at_work pokes mvo with a stick
<cwillu_at_work> mvo, you still do installer'ish stuff?
<l3on> Hi all... I'm the only one having oneiric freaking gtk? → http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/4465/schermata2v.png ?
<cwillu_at_work> l3on, you must be new to ubuntu early in the development cycle :)
<l3on> cwillu_at_work: I don't care about "freaking gtk", but just if I'm the only one... that means I could have some problems in some configuration
<rww> It's an early pre-alpha, of course you're going to have problems right now ;P
<l3on> Thanks for the technical support :P
<cwillu_at_work> l3on, "it's broken.  You can keep both pieces though" :p
<trism> l3on: might just need to install gnome-themes-standard, that's the one that has the Adwaita theme (the only gtk-3.0 theme I see in the repo at the moment)
<trism> l3on: Adwance might look nicer though, until light-themes is updated: http://thedeviantmars.deviantart.com/art/Adwance-gtk3-207704533
<zniavre> trism,  there is unico the next gt3 engine from canonical
<trism> zniavre: thanks, messing around with it (took a bit of time to find the experimental Ambiance theme for it)
<CarlFK> is O a good way of testing new kernel stuff, or should I install N and build/install ?
<CarlFK> cuz I have 2221 of these: [ 9168.355528] firewire_core: Out of memory when allocating event
<CarlFK> including that time stamp.
<BUGabundo> for the 1st time, I can finally GNOME is sexy
<l3on> trism: thank you! this is the info I was looking for! :)
<BUGabundo> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) end-of-life reached on April 30, 2011. 						
#ubuntu+1 2011-05-27
<BUGabundo> nite folks
<cpatrick08> i think oneiric will be better than natty even in this very early stage of development it is better than natty
<cpatrick08> is there any way to get the gnome-shell on oneiric
<dart> hello someone commented on a bug in launchpad from my account...I was not logged in...Here --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/cardapio/+bug/603795/comments/27
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 603795 in Cardapio "Cardapio don't show on panel when new "Appmenu" Applet is activated" [High,Fix released]
<jpds> dart: → #launchpad
<maxb> dart: Hello, #launchpad would be the best channel to raise that in
<dart> thanks
<htorque> has anyone else experienced a missing cursor on tty1 (or maybe a yellow one)? got a clip of it http://vimeo.com/24307656
<htorque> doesn't happen with a live cd and i got no idea which package to report this against
<GTRsdk> Does the latest daily install properly?
<rww> Try it and see ;)
<arand> Oh, there are dailies?
<GTRsdk> arand, yes
<rww> I heard they started generating a few days ago, haven't actually looked.
<GTRsdk> rww, 728MB. I'm going to try it.
<arand> Well I guess it's appropriate, since now is the time when one could use  reinstall every now and then :)
<nit-wit> arand, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<nit-wit> you can rsyn or zync and have your ISO updated at will.
<nit-wit> rsync zsync
<GTRsdk> I'm going to install Oneiric on my computer in June. To see if the wireless card works
<rww> zsync <3
<charlie-tca> all the dailies are oversized right now, but at least they are there.
<GTRsdk> charlie-tca, yup
<IdleOne> will probably be oversized for alpha 1 also
<GTRsdk> I wish there would be a Lubuntu daily
<charlie-tca> I think they are still trying to get enough space to build it
<GTRsdk> maybe 701 or 702 MB. Both sizes are fine.
<GTRsdk> <3 703 MB CD-RWs
<charlie-tca> Won't matter if there is not enough room to build it
<charlie-tca> arm is in the same position, waiting on server space
<IdleOne> How can canonical not have enough server space!?
<IdleOne> silly question...no answer needed.
<maco> IdleOne: missed Microcenter's sale on terabyte drives for $60
<maco> ?
<IdleOne> haha
<rww> they used it all up on mockups for windicator ideas
<IdleOne> maco: I missed that sale also
<IdleOne> :/
<IdleOne> maco: btw I am still getting bzr errors...not oneiric related or maybe it is but if you have a few minutes to maybe help me figure it out?
<IdleOne> I would like to help you with that translation
<maco> IdleOne: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~maco.m/+junk/survey/view/head:/survey_strings.en.txt click the "download file" button then
<IdleOne> that fixes it :) maco is a super star hacker
<rww> hax0r
<IdleOne> ^
<BUGabundo> anyone knows how to change the policy when you close laptop lid?
<BUGabundo> also power management, screen bright broken
<BUGabundo> pm-suspend won't wake up
<Ian_Corne> $ gnome-power-manager
<Ian_Corne> doesn't wxork BUGabundo ?
<BUGabundo> no composite in classic . aka Gnome 3
<BUGabundo> what is it supposed to change?
<BUGabundo> (gnome-power-manager:5217): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<BUGabundo> ahh it died
#ubuntu+1 2011-05-28
<psusi> is there a way to attach a screenshot to a wiki page and specify that it be displayed scaled down?
<trism> psusi: http://moinmo.in/HelpOnLinking at the bottom, although I don't know if the syntax applies to the version on the Ubuntu Wiki, because it isn't listed on that HelpOnLinking page
<psusi> thanks
<seesall> have they ported ambiance for gtk3 yet?
<twager> Anyone tell me where the screensaver setup file is ?
<twager> Anyone got screensavers running ?
<coz_> hey guys, out of curiosity,, long before natty was in the works,, the design team had put out a contest for new sounds for 11.04  , including the darn bongos :). it was also mentioned that they were planning a utility or more options for changing sound themes,, that never happended,  so I was wondering if this is going  to be implimented in oneiric
<Ian_Corne> running 11.10 now
<Ian_Corne> the desktop seems to be broken under normal unity, anyone else getting this?
<Ian_Corne> also under 2D but it doesn't bug out, it's just not present
<Tetsuo55> Ian_Corne: videocard?
<bazhang> Ian_Corne, ie no menus of any kind?
<bazhang> err panels
<Ian_Corne> bazhang: i have panels
<Ian_Corne> just no desktop
<Ian_Corne> Tetsuo55: nvidia 435M
<Tetsuo55> Ian_Corne:  allright, i know on some intel cards unity is unusable
<Ian_Corne> i have that optimus thing tho
<Ian_Corne> so it can be i'm running on intel
<Ian_Corne> without knowing
<Ian_Corne> video playback in 2D is ALOT smoother
<Ian_Corne> i can fullscreen my southpark vids again :D
<evan_> hello guys
<ilj4z1> barcelona!
#ubuntu+1 2011-05-29
<penguin42> well, I guess do-release-upgrade -d isn't happy then
<arand> Is it enabled already?
<penguin42> well it does try - it seems to have left my VM in a state of a dialog saying doc-base couldn't be updated and all of the windows constantly redrawing and probably the window manager having died
<arand> Sounds a bit depressed, indeed.
<penguin42> looks like metacity is upset at bits of theming engines moving/disappearing under its feet
<arand> Yea, I've had ugly theeming happening now in the g2-3 transision, dunno when that'll settle..
<penguin42> yeh this killed metacity though and it's just stuck in a loop restarting and not letting you do anything
<penguin42> oh god, we've copied the sad mac
<penguin42> actually, that's pretty blatant
<n0yd> Is it possible to install 11.10 using wubi? or do i have to wubi with 11.04 and upgrade?
<arand> n0yd: I don't think wubi's available for it no, though... doesn't wubi just take an iso as the input? I'mnot sure you'd want to install it in the current state though ;)
<n0yd> I would like to mess around.  Oh well, I will just do a dist upgrade, and if something breaks, so be it
<arand> It most likely will, assume that ;)
<n0yd> I have plenty of experience in breakage and fixage ;)
<donnie> I upgraded to Oneiric from natty. Theme and wallpaper is messed up. I have a blue screen and right click is not accessible.
<IdleOne> donnie: expected behaviour at this point of development
<donnie> IdelOne I got a thread on Ubuntuforums with similar problem tied to /run/udev thanks.
<funnylookinhat> I'm trying to find out if the Optimus Chipset patch that was put into the 2.3.40 kernel is going to be implemented in any fashion for OO ...  Any idea where I should be looking for feature requests, etc. ?  ( Or is the door closed on feature requests for this dev cycle ) ?
<funnylookinhat> lol - I meant 2.6.40  ( duh )
<arand> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<funnylookinhat> Ah I missed feature request by 3 days!
<arand> funnylookinhat: I'ts definitely not too late afaik, you may want to check up what the plans for kernel version in OO actually are, and file a bug with the request agains the kernel
<funnylookinhat> I'm trying to find out which kernel they plan on using...  searching through the blueprints is taking a while :)
<arand> funnylookinhat: Or ask in #ubuntu-kernel, kernelfreeze is September 15th so that might be a hint
<arand> funnylookinhat: If this is about getting a specific peice of hardware working I would assume that it's likely to be implemented if deemed non-interfeering and properly requested (bug report, provide info, etc.)
<funnylookinhat> arand, I'd assume the same, except that it's a very difficult piece of hardware... the funny thing is that it's for Lenovo laptops ( which are supposed to be officially supported, etc. etc. )
<coz_>  hey guys
<TheBuntu> how do i add gnome 3
<penguin42> anyone running from a natty updated in 2d? My kvm update yesterday broke very badly
<arand> penguin42: Broke how?
<TheBuntu> never mind i got it
<penguin42> arand: It looks like some theme breakage at gdm; it's the plain grey theme, then when I loginto Ubuntu 2D I get a 'Oh no! Something ahs gone wrong' grey screen with a 'Log out' button and a blatant copy of a Sad Mac
<penguin42> arand: .xsession-errors talks about failure to load canberra-gtk-moudle and GTK+ 2.x symbols detected. Using GTK+ 2.x and GTK+ 3 in the same process is not supported
<arand> Yeah, the plain grey has been the case for a while due to gnome2/3 breakage afaik, the login fail I only saw on unity-2d, "ubuntu 2d" worked for me alst time I tried
<penguin42> arand: Yeh my suspicion is it's trying to run unity-2d
<penguin42> anyway, it's just my fiddle vm for trying these things
<arand> Well, let's pull a snapshot and see if things get worse after upgrades...
<arand> There are some unity-2d updates, indeed
<penguin42> do you also see the thing about /run/udev not being writable during boot?
<arand> Indeed
<arand> Never paid much attention to it though
<penguin42> nah, no interesting updates since I did the upgrade - oh well, wait for it to settle out
<nit-wit> ! bootinfo
<ubottu> To diagnose boot issues, you can use the Boot Info Script available from http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ Run the script with !sudo and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<nit-wit> just testing the bot.
<zicada> any workaround on the "bluescreen" with the current daily cdimage ?
<zicada> re this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/789836
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 789836 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 11.10 desktop i386 installer shows a blue screen" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yofel> *what* shows a blue screen, do you get a blue ubiquity window, or can you attach a screenshot?
<IdleOne> zicada: check the bug comments, there may be a work around
<yofel> IdleOne: no workaround as far as I see
<IdleOne> I guess there isn't one.
<zicada> ah fixed it
<zicada> missing .Xauthority in $HOME
<zicada> just touched it, and ubiquity starts
<arand> zicada: Do mention it on the bug ;)
<zicada> aye
<penguin42> zicada: .Xauthority has moved
<penguin42> zicada: You should find an XAUTHORITY environment variable pointing to somewhere in /tmp
<BUGabundo2> i'm screwed
<BUGabundo2> laptop failed to resume from suspend
<BUGabundo2> for the 3rd time
<BUGabundo2> and wont boot
<BUGabundo2> on livecd now, btrfsck shows a bunch of errors
<BUGabundo2> cant mount it even after fsck
<BUGabundo2> any ideas on how to dirty force mount ?
<BUGabundo2> so i can at least copy some stuff that may not be backuped ?
<BUGabundo2> gonna get free from this btrfs BS
<Ian_Corne> hehe BUGabundo2
<Ian_Corne> I don't know
<Ian_Corne> but i feel your pain
<BUGabundo2> Ian_Corne: i'm nagging cwillu_at_work  at #btrfs
<BUGabundo2> it was HIM u got me into this messy BTRFS anyway :)
<Ian_Corne> hehe
<yofel> well, new btrfsck Should Be Out Rally Soon™ now ^^
<yofel> *Really
<Patrickdk> 4 years?
<yofel> well, rumors say this year
<Patrickdk> my btrfs test system died several months ago :(
<BUGabundo2> humm according to cwillu_at_work  ubuntu has a 1yo btrfs ....
<yofel> our btrfs-progs are a year old
<yofel> nobody cared yet to merge the half-year old package from debian...
<BUGabundo2> if i dd a partition, how many probs am i gonna face trying to mount it?
<BUGabundo2> knowing that it has errors?
<BUGabundo2> # dd if=/dev/sda5 of=20110529.img
<Ian_Corne> could some1 please download http://ian.rave.org/~icorne/earthFull.png and open it with gnome-open please?
<Ian_Corne> It crashes my X session atm
<BUGabundo2> sorry, cant
<BUGabundo2> dding my disk
<BUGabundo2> not the best time to crash X
<BUGabundo2> :P
<CarlFK> is there a duel boot howto for u and u+1 ?
<CarlFK> seems like it should be easy, but I seem to have stuffed it up a 2nd time.
<Ian_Corne> it hurts CarlFK
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: What are you using to display the image?
<Ian_Corne> unless you don't use the same homedir
<CarlFK> Ian_Corne: 2 everything: / /boot /home...
<Ian_Corne> should be possible then I think?
<Ian_Corne> don't really see the problem..
<Ian_Corne> you gotta be carefull ofcourse what installing where
<Ian_Corne> and I don't know how the grub updates for kernels would work
<Ian_Corne> and /boot seperate partition, i won't ever get it...
<CarlFK> im fuzzy on what each /boot ends up doing.
<CarlFK> right
<CarlFK> thus my hope someone has documented a sane setup.
<penguin42> CarlFK: I think only one ends up owning the MBR, and that one can then be setup to boot the grub in the 2nd one
<CarlFK> a shared /boot might make sense
<Ian_Corne> penguin42:
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: So that's a HUGE image
<Ian_Corne> Eye of gnome
<Ian_Corne> yes
<kubu2> CarlFK: dual boot shud be easy. just let grub take care of it during install
<Ian_Corne> it didn't crash this time
<Ian_Corne> it made everything hang tho
<Ian_Corne> and is open just fine now
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: How much ram have you got?
<Ian_Corne> 4gb
<Ian_Corne> I guess it delves into swap when opening
<Ian_Corne> it's down to 2gb + 800 in swap now
<trism> I usually just have one testing partition, install with ubiquity -b; so that grub isn't reinstalled, and manage grub from my main ubuntu install (just need to remember to run sudo update-grub once in a while on the main system)
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: It's a bit mad, because even at that size it shouldn't need more than about 1GB for the image
<Ian_Corne> yeah
<CarlFK> trism: 'manage grub' = edit configs by hand?
<trism> CarlFK: no, grub will search from other installs when you run update-grub from the main ubuntu install
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: Hmm, although  'display' is using 5GB so far
<Ian_Corne> how much do you haveN
<penguin42> 8
<CarlFK> trism: grub will search the /boot on more than one partition?
<trism> CarlFK: it lists them as a bunch of "Ubuntu oneric (development branch) (11.10)" lines at the end of grub
<Ian_Corne> on natty
<Ian_Corne> it only uses 1gb
<Ian_Corne> exactly 1gb :p
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: This is on Natty
<trism> CarlFK: yes
<Ian_Corne> and opens fluently
<Ian_Corne> aha
<Ian_Corne> it opened perfectly for me
<Ian_Corne> 2.32.1 eye of gnome
<penguin42> but I agree it should, I could see arguments for maybe taking 2GB - but not much more
<Ian_Corne> I'll file a nig
<Ian_Corne> bgu
<Ian_Corne> bug
<Ian_Corne> damn fingers
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: Incidentally, what's that an image of?
<BUGabundo2> me?
<Ian_Corne> a 1:1 scale of the world in minecraft map
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: Yeh I can confirm on Natty it uses 1GB in EOG
<BUGabundo2> u boys and ur gamed
<Ian_Corne> same here penguin42
 * penguin42 admits to never having tried minecraft
<Ian_Corne> don't
<Ian_Corne> it's worse than crack
<Ian_Corne> worse then wow*
<Ian_Corne> i don't know how bad crack is
<Ian_Corne> :p
<penguin42> ouch, I've lost friends due to wow
<Ian_Corne> i play wow
<Ian_Corne> i got over the IMUSTPLAYALLTHETIME part
<Ian_Corne> so i'm ok now
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: I can kind of imagine if something was deciding to do 32bit/channel it could use 4GB
<Ian_Corne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eog/+bug/790008
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 790008 in eog (Ubuntu) "Eye of Gnome crashes / uses abnormal amounts of memory on large files" [Undecided,New]
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> my natty desktop is 64 bit
<Ian_Corne> my laptop is 32bit with pae
<BUGabundo2> Ian_Corne: valgrind it
<BUGabundo2> its a mem leak somewhere
<BUGabundo2> install dbg files for eog
<BUGabundo2> and go from there
<Ian_Corne> ugh valgrind, that's like 4 years ago from my c++ course :p
<BUGabundo2> LOL
<Ian_Corne> ==17786== Warning: set address range perms: large range [0x67e7d028, 0x9fb05028) (undefined)
<Ian_Corne> doesn't give that much info
<BUGabundo2> u need seb128 on that
<BUGabundo2> he is the guru
<Ian_Corne> aha that gave more info, it got killed
<Ian_Corne> i'll put it in a log and include it
<Ian_Corne> don't know what to do with it :p
<BUGabundo2> ffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<BUGabundo2> both BTRFS drives show errors
<BUGabundo2> not sure i can just format this drive :(
<BUGabundo2> but since i cant access it anyway
<BUGabundo2> let do a fresh install
<BUGabundo2> wish me luck
<BUGabundo2> lets see how a +1 daily works
<Ian_Corne> gl and tell me how it's like
<BUGabundo2> not looking good so far
<BUGabundo2> stuck on 1st step
#ubuntu+1 2012-05-21
<imnichol> What's the procedure for upgrading to 12.10Alpha?
<LordOfTime> they havent even released an alpha yet
<imnichol> Oh, well then
<nhaines> imnichol: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change 'precise' everywhere to 'quantal'
<nhaines> Then run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<imnichol> nhaines, that's it?  I thought there was something with update-manager or something
<nhaines> imnichol: not until there's a milestone release.
<nhaines> imnichol: after that, 'update-manager -d' will do it.
<imnichol> Ok
<wilee-nilee> imnichol, So this is a OS that you want to upgrade that can go south and that is okay?
<imnichol> When is the first milestone release?
<imnichol> wilee-nilee, yeah I know the risks
<wilee-nilee> cool
<nhaines> imnichol: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<imnichol> Nevermind, looks like Alpha1 drops June 7
<imnichol> nhaines, thanks, just found that myself
<imnichol> ;)
<nhaines> imnichol: beat the rush.  ;)
<imnichol> hahah
<wilee-nilee> Mine has been running great
<imnichol> Thanks everyone
<nhaines> Precise ran really, really stable all cycle.  I was impressed.
<wilee-nilee> I had a few hiccups with precise but it was the hardware really needed some patches in the OS is all.
<imnichol> What's the goal for Quantal besides a new icon theme?
<imnichol> Seamless boot/shutdown or something?
<wilee-nilee> not sure really
<wilee-nilee> unquestionable love?
<wilee-nilee> for unity
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<yofel> oh, gimp 2.8 was uploaded, hurray \o/
<trism> nice, time to test another rebuild, wonder if we can get a backport, going to need babl and gegl too though
<micahg> trism: if you're willing to do the testing (look at the requestbackport output)
<trism> micahg: would I need to make requests for babl and gegl first? (since gimp 2.8 won't build without the versions in quantal)
<micahg> trism: yes, and unfortunately, this means we're blocked on a launchpad bug ATM
<MrChrisDruif> yofel; yes, looks indeed pretty sweet (gimp 2.8)
<MrChrisDruif> And hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going?
<BluesKaj> ok , was actually going to install windows to do some audio editing , but I think I'll do some research and find a suitable linux app
<BluesKaj> brb , gotta fix some partitons on this drive
<MrChrisDruif> <_<"
<GRMrGecko> When booting 12.10 daily live cd for PowerPC on my PowerMac G4, it shows the loading screen which says Ubuntu 12.10 with dots and then the displays turns off and disk seems like it's reading the interface of Gnome. Would this be an issue with Ubuntu choosing an unsupported resolution/refresh rate for my display?
<GRMrGecko> This is a CRT display
<GRMrGecko> The displays supports 640x480/60/75/85/90/95, 640x640/60/75, 800x600/60/75/85, 1024x768/60 (WxH/Hertz)
<GRMrGecko> Please mention my name when someone can try to help me with this PowerPC issue.
#ubuntu+1 2012-05-22
<snadge> i just farted
<wilee-nilee> hmm that deserves a ignore permanently
<GRMrGecko> I think that installing 12.04 via minimal cd is working.
<bazhang> GRMrGecko, this is for 12.10 only
<GRMrGecko> bazhang: I'm trying to install Ubuntu period... I had better luck with 12.10 in booting the live cd. However it turned off my display after the the loading screen.
<bazhang> GRMrGecko, this is not the channel to discuss 12.04 installation, #ubuntu is for that. if you have 12.10 issues then this is the place
<GRMrGecko> bazhang: Read the second half of the message. People in #ubuntu are redirecting me to here, people here are redirecting me there... WHY AM I GOING IN CIRCLES?!!
<bazhang> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<GRMrGecko> I've downloaded that
<GRMrGecko> Because....
<GRMrGecko> 12.04 live cd doesn't boot. I just get a black screen
<GRMrGecko> the daily I at least get the loading screen, than my display turns off.
<bazhang> GRMrGecko, its not even alpha. you should not expect 12.10 to work in any way shape or form
<GRMrGecko> It works better than 12.04.
<GRMrGecko> Because I at least see the loading screen:P
<GRMrGecko> I have not been able to install ether one still....
<bazhang> GRMrGecko, thats not a valid criteria for "works"
<GRMrGecko> Anyway, I am going to see if the minimal cd for 12.04 will work for me... That's all I am saying.
<GRMrGecko> No point in redirecting me into circles that never ends.
<bazhang> GRMrGecko, then support for it in #ubuntu   NOT here.
<GRMrGecko> bazhang: They redirect me here.
<GRMrGecko> Therefore, I will be redirected into a circle
<bazhang> GRMrGecko, then dont listen to "them"
<bazhang> GRMrGecko, I am telling you the correct place.
<GRMrGecko> If YOU say so.
<GRMrGecko> bazhang: Who would be best to talk to about booting the DAILY live cd on PowerPC?
<GRMrGecko> I want to see if I can help fix this issue for future releases.
<GRMrGecko> Note, I am saying daily, that means it belongs here?
<bazhang> GRMrGecko, thats for bug fixing and testing. dont expect help on issues if you are not willing to be part of that process
<GRMrGecko> I know c and c++. But I don't know how to debug an OS such as Ubuntu.
<bazhang> !bugs | GRMrGecko this is where to file them
<ubottu> GRMrGecko this is where to file them: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<GRMrGecko> I should probably wait until I get 12.04 installed so I can get a profile of my system for the bug report.
<GRMrGecko> Yes, I am the type of person who thinks aloud.
<bjsnider> i'd be surprised if any of the powerpc stuff worked well. it's community maintained
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Fudge> howdy
<FernandoMiguel> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d/dkms 3.4.0-3-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.4.0-3-generic
<FernandoMiguel> Traceback (most recent call last):
<FernandoMiguel>   File "/usr/share/apport/package-hooks/dkms_packages.py", line 99, in <module>
#ubuntu+1 2012-05-23
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<gnomefreak> hate when that happens
<gnomefreak> something keeps crashing :(
<BluesKaj> ok ..BBL , stuff to do
<BluesKaj> ok ,yardwork beckons ...time to get off my butt and get moving ...later folks
<MrChrisDruif> Wow, first night in ages I had a stable connection O_O
#ubuntu+1 2012-05-24
<cpatrick08> can somebody help me the 20120523 daily-iso iso wont launch the installer and ubiquity is version 2.11.1
<cpatrick08> i am using the kubuntu iso
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ActionParsnip> Hey guys, does anyone find that accessing the settings in VLC makes a tonne of HDD activity requ (requiring a hard reboo
<patdk-wk> ActionParsnip, use an ssd?
<ActionParsnip> patdk-wk: no platter based
<patdk-wk> why I said, use an ssd :)
<ActionParsnip> patdk-wk: the system won't take one
<ActionParsnip> patdk-wk: not veryconstructive
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, no , vlc seems well behaved here
<ActionParsnip> I see. I'll keep digging :). Thanks
<MrChrisDruif> P.s.: oss-compat doesn't want to get installed/updated on my system?
<FernandoMiguel> yep
<FernandoMiguel> been like that for 2 weeks
<FernandoMiguel> I eneded up uninsntaling it and installling v2
<MrChrisDruif> FernandoMiguel; I've been noticing it for two weeks or something
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe "Depends: kmod | module-init-tools | hurd"
<MrChrisDruif> Awkward, it seems that oss-compat depends on EITHER kmod, module-init-tools or hurd, but module-init-tools is installed and still it won't install O_O
<FernandoMiguel> some weird build dependency
<FernandoMiguel> I filed a bug for it
<MrChrisDruif> Link? I'll mark myself as affected
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, and epiphany-extensions is very picky about which epiphany-browser it wants
<MrChrisDruif> epiphany-browser (>= 3.4), epiphany-browser (<< 3.5)
<MrChrisDruif> Currently installed= 3.5.1
<FernandoMiguel> don't have it on habd
<FernandoMiguel> *hand
<FernandoMiguel> but there shouldn't be many for oss-compat
<FernandoMiguel> same goes for cups
<FernandoMiguel> and cifs-utils
<MrChrisDruif> I got cups and cifs-utils installed afaik
<FernandoMiguel> not that
<FernandoMiguel> broken
<FernandoMiguel> cups complains on upgrade
<FernandoMiguel> and cifs doesn't work (you can't mount)
<MrChrisDruif> I don't care too much for epiphany-browser btw, but gnome depends on it
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, epiphany-extensions bug was reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/epiphany-extensions/+bug/1004233
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1004233 in epiphany-extensions (Ubuntu) "Unable to install epiphany-extensions in 12.10" [Undecided,New]
<jbicha> MrChrisDruif: have you ever done any Ubuntu/Debian packaging?
<MrChrisDruif> jbicha; I did not
<MrChrisDruif> Thou if I could fix this by learning to do so (and it's not too much trouble) I'd be glad to help
<jbicha> ah, well that's a good bitesize bug for someone that wanted to get started with packaging
<MrChrisDruif> Hurray, fix my own bug ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> But would you mind if we pick this one up tomorrow? I need to get to bed...
<MrChrisDruif> Date and time in the Netherlands: Fri May 25 01:40:56
<jbicha> sure, you can do it whenever, you can get help in #ubuntu-motu
<jbicha> and read through the intro & setup at least of http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<MrChrisDruif> Theme seems a bit of on that page, but I'll give it a good once-over tomorrow
<MrChrisDruif> But with that I'm off..
#ubuntu+1 2012-05-25
<erappleman> hi, my volume hotkeys no longer work. xev detects them, but the volup/voldown assignments do nothing.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<gyotoit22> http://www.reddit.com/r/nsfwhot/comments/u0upg/young_teen_brutal_fucked_by_two_big_cocks/
<smallfoot-> the cd image is installable yet?
<smallfoot-> the installer was broken before
<smallfoot-> the cd image is installable yet?
<smallfoot-> the installer was broken before
<MrChrisDruif> smallfoot-; I don't know, I've switched sources and only did an upgrade
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> anything new yet?
<IdleOne> no
#ubuntu+1 2012-05-26
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<BLZbubba> oh my god what will it take to get plymouth & upstart removed from 12.10?
<jtaylor> pymouth no idea, but upstart will stay
<wilee-nilee> BLZbubba, nice nic that is funny. :)
<bjsnider> they aren't going to use systemd at this point, so upstart stays, and plymouth was added a couple of releases ago, no reason to remove it
<jbicha> BLZbubba: you're welcome to try Fedora 17 if you need systemd
<BLZbubba> wilee-nilee: :) thanks
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<BLZbubba> jbicha: even a big list of commands in rc.local would be preferable to upstart, upstart is junk
#ubuntu+1 2012-05-27
<BluesKaj> Hi folksd
<Fudge> evening BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> morning Fudge :)
<FernandoMiguel> nite
#ubuntu+1 2013-05-20
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<kesten>  I've been having kernel panics since upgrading to 13.04.
<trism> kesten: 13.04 is supported in #ubuntu now
<kesten> thanks.  I did upgrade to 13.10 yesterday.
<kesten> only one crash since then.  It was about 6 times a day before that.
#ubuntu+1 2013-05-21
<penguin42> SS KDE seems to be happy on this box
<gotwig> howdy
<gotwig> Unity gets snappier and snappier with each release, doesn't it?
<gotwig> ubuntu 13.10 feels faster for me than 13.04
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu+1 2013-05-22
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<dualBoot>  hello , I am trying to install dual boot  Ubuntu 13.10 next to win 8 pre install . Is it possible , could some one give me advises. thanks in advance .regards
<min|dvir|us> Hey, can anyone help me out with this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1161112
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1161112 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Raring regression: SNA fails completely; UXA causes random hangs" [Undecided,New]
<brainwash> min|dvir|us: what kind of help do you need? you already linked the launchpad bug report, try to provide more debug information and the Intel dev (Chris Wilson) might be able to fix this issue
<min|dvir|us> brainwash: well, I want SNA to work.
<min|dvir|us> As it stands, the reason UXA hangs is because my CPU is overheating.
<k1l> is this a raring issue?
<min|dvir|us> Indeed.
<min|dvir|us> Sorry about bringing it here, but I won't get help in #ubuntu.
<k1l> hmm, #ubuntu would be the appropriate channel for that :/
<min|dvir|us> Well, this channel has a much higher SNR, to put it technically.
<brainwash> not sure, if anyone here can actually help you... Chris Wilson is the man behind SNA, so you better try solving this issue by communicating with him on launchpad
<min|dvir|us> brainwash: OK, that's good to know.
<brainwash> you could also create a bugreport here https://bugs.freedesktop.org/buglist.cgi?product=xorg&component=Driver%2Fintel
<brainwash> but... better not annoy Chris with extra bug report :D
<brainwash> min|dvir|us: you are using the latest intel driver, right?
<min|dvir|us> brainwash: which one?
<brainwash> well, git or xorg edgers ppa
<brainwash> to get the latest patches and fixes
#ubuntu+1 2013-05-23
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> Hey penguin42
 * penguin42 wonders about putting Project Neon on - I'd like to fix some things
 * BluesKaj stays away from neon ..wasn't a good experience for my setup
<penguin42> when?
<BluesKaj> a couple of yrs ago
<penguin42> yeh but it's just current bleeding edge, so in principal that varies rapidly - and hey there's a clash in the current main SS KDE archive at the moment
<penguin42> ( plasma-desktop and kde-workspace-data both claiming notifications-to-orgkdenotifications.upd) and plasma-widget-workspace and kde-workspace-data trying to claim JobDelegate.qml
<BluesKaj> penguin42, yeah , conflicts , that seems familiar
<penguin42> yeh but that's in the current main stuff so hey
#ubuntu+1 2013-05-24
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2013-05-25
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hey
<BluesKaj> getting kde-runtime errors with /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-runtime-data_4%3a4.10.3-0ubuntu1_all.deb , when upgrading
<penguin42> I'm getting one between kio-audiocd and libaudiocdplugins4
<BluesKaj> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-runtime-data_4%3a4.10.3-0ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/usr/share/man/man1/plasmapkg.1.gz', which is also in package kde-runtime 4:4.10.3-0ubuntu1 No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils ...
<penguin42> yeh I've been having similar types of things on and off for a few days - I suspect where things live between packages is getting changed
<BluesKaj> yeah i removed the dependency libaudiocdplugins4 , then i installed kio-audiocd
<BluesKaj> but the nepomuk upograde created anew problem
<IdleOne> Anybody else seeing dist-upgrade problems like this today? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5700920/
<penguin42> yeh me and BluesKaj have had some
<IdleOne> anything work it out or do I just wait?
<IdleOne> hmm scrollback suggests I wait
<penguin42> well I had one a few days ago that sorted itself out (or I assume yofel did)
<IdleOne> I'm sure this will sort itself out by Monday
<IdleOne> thanks for the reply penguin42 :)
<yofel> the fix for that got released ~2 minutes ago in fact
<IdleOne> haha really?
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-runtime/4:4.10.3-0ubuntu3
<penguin42> yofel: You mean you released the fix just as IdleOne was asking :-)
<yofel> well, launchpad did. I fixed that 4h ago but the powerpc builders were busy so it was stuck in proposed
<IdleOne> hmm, so what do I need to run to get it sorted, sudo apt-get -f install doesn't seem to work.
<yofel> just dist-upgrade again, otherwise you could also dpkg --force-install -i the debs that you have right now
<yofel> er
<yofel> --force-overwrite
<penguin42> apt-get update followed by an apt-get -f install   fixed it here
 * penguin42 hands yofel a cookie
<yofel> thx :)
<penguin42> what state is Neon in ?
<penguin42> oh, no my other problem was fixed - I still have the plasmapkg one
 * penguin42 retrieves the cookie
<yofel> usable, there are one or 2 extra packages still missing but kde itself works
<IdleOne> nope I am still getting the same kde-runtime error
<penguin42> I might give it a go, the current screensaver is annoying me
<yofel> meh, the publisher seems to be slow, apt shows kde-runtime still in -proposed
<IdleOne> --force-overwrite is doing something
 * IdleOne crosses fingers
<IdleOne> heh, now I am getting
<IdleOne> Errors were encountered while processing:
<IdleOne>  udisks2
<IdleOne> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<IdleOne> hmm all that overwriting wants me to reboot
<IdleOne> I'm a little scared to
<IdleOne> now my mouse refuse to work :/
<IdleOne> udisks2 still won't install properly
<penguin42> interesting - I wonder if that's related to bug 1184066
<ubottu> bug 1184066 in casper (Ubuntu) "Cannot boot live media [missed udevadm and udevd] (2013.05.24 daily live)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1184066
<IdleOne> no idea
<IdleOne> but aiui udev has to do with mounting of usb devices, I have a ps/2 mouse
<IdleOne> even if it was a usb mouse I can't imagine udev needs to mount it for it to work
<penguin42> udev is all devices
<IdleOne> hmm
<penguin42> it creats device nodes in /dev as necessary and sets perms
<IdleOne> so udisks2 not being properly installed because it thinks udev is not configured could affect the mouse?
<penguin42> well, I wouldn't expect udisks2 to affect the mouse, but udev not being happy could
<IdleOne> I'm booted to windows right now. Maybe later I can pick your brain and we can try figuring out how to get my mouse working again :)
#ubuntu+1 2013-05-26
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Is the firefox pdf reader still working for you?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, let me check
<penguin42> I'm seeing it hang before displaying the 1st page
<BluesKaj> got a url i can check , have no pdf files on my pc
<yofel> BluesKaj: http://www.scala-lang.org/docu/files/ScalaTutorial.pdf
<yofel> works for me
<yofel> penguin42: got the relevant url?
<penguin42> hmph
<penguin42> yofel: http://www.montblanc-project.eu/sites/default/files/publications/Are%20mobile%20processors%20ready%20for%20HPC.pdf
 * penguin42 wgot it and it's fine - so the site is ok
<penguin42> but I had a different one last night that did the same thing
<BluesKaj> sorry about the disconn , ..trying to set up kvpnc , but it keeps kicking konversation
<yofel> It didn't finish loading it on first attempt. I then loaded the url again, now it displays the PDF and I have a "This PDF document might not be displayed correctly" warning at the top
<BluesKaj> penguin42, that url/pdf file loads and works fine here on FF , but I'n still on FF 20
 * penguin42 is on 21.0
 * yofel is on 22
<penguin42> interesting
<BluesKaj> ahh
<yofel> I got it from -proposed which I enabled yesterday to pull some other fixes
<BluesKaj> i don't have the proposed repos enabled , but I guess I should
 * penguin42 doesn't run proposed but is on 21 - I guess that is in main?
<yofel> not really, at least it's not recommended. I only enable it sometimes when I need something from there
<yofel> 21 is in release, yes
<yofel> uh wait
<yofel> ok, saucy has 20, raring-updates has 21, saucy-proposed has 22
<BluesKaj> penguin42, yofel , i've dist-upgraded several times and FF hasn'y upgraded , but now that proposed is enable I see the FF upgrade iin the terminal
 * penguin42 doesn't understand the output of apt-cache policy - it's listing 21.0... from 100 /var/lib/dpkg/status   and 20.0.... from saucy/main
<penguin42> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5703597/
<BluesKaj> penguin42, I see FF 20 in saucy main , FF 22 in proposed
<yofel> you have 21 from raring http://paste.kde.org/751058
<penguin42> that's very confusing http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=firefox&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all   doesn't show the 21's
<penguin42> and it's bizarre that there's a security update in raring that's not in saucy
<yofel> not really, after all 22 is pending for saucy
<BluesKaj> ok , just upgraded FF to 22 ,and the montblanc pdf files loaded just fine and viewable without any warnings
<BluesKaj> looks sgood to me
<yofel> maybe because I loaded it twice...
 * yofel restarts ff
<penguin42> hmm
<yofel> hm, now it loaded fine for me too
<BluesKaj> http://pastebin.com/gcEqNGvv
<penguin42> hmm, ok for me as well in 22 - hmm
<BluesKaj> damn kvpnc ..looks buggy
<jaba_> hi
<jaba_> i have problem setup ubuntu 13.04 with newest cinnamon
<jaba_> fonts in cinnamon menu ar messy, half not showing
<Daekdroom> !13.04 | jaba_
<ubottu> jaba_: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<Daekdroom> Oops
<Daekdroom> Thought that would tell you to go to #ubuntu
<Daekdroom> Well, anyway. Now that Ubuntu 13.04 is released, this is no longer the channel to talk about it.
<bjsnider> i don't think cinnamon is supported here anyway
<penguin42> why? cinnamon is in the repos
<k1l_> cinnamon is in the repos since 13.04
<k1l_> but in what way we can give support for that is another question, imho
<bjsnider> in the repos is not the issue
<bjsnider> lots of stuff is in the repos
<penguin42> well yeh but generally if someone came here and said something was broken we'd try and help, I mean it's not like it's the paid support
<lordievader> Good evening.
<penguin42> hey
<lordievader> Hey penguin42, how are you?
<penguin42> not too bad
#ubuntu+1 2014-05-19
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<DJones> Ah good, nice to see "do release upgrade" has been enabled no
<DJones> Thats not bad, a successful upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10 in a vm in under 30 minutes including downloading upgrades
<lordievader> Good evening.
<rrva_> are there any trusted virtualbox images where ubuntu desktop is preinstalled?
#ubuntu+1 2014-05-20
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<arsson> hello! Trying to execute gksudo nautilus after 3.15 kernel upgrade and it's says this  ** (gksudo:30449): CRITICAL **: fcntl error
<arsson> ** (gksudo:30449): WARNING **: Lock taken by pid: -1. Exiting.
<arsson> Solutions?
<roasted> Hello friends. I understand this channel is for 14.10 but would it be also suitable for 14.04.1 (not out yet), or is that for regular #ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> roasted, try #ubuntu-devel
<junka> hello ubuntu fellows
<junka> i tried both unity8 X11 and MIR without success :(
#ubuntu+1 2014-05-21
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
#ubuntu+1 2014-05-22
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<lordievader> Good evening.
<elfy> evening lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you?
<elfy> good thanks - no work till Tuesday \o/
<lordievader> Nice, congratulations!
<elfy> :)
#ubuntu+1 2014-05-23
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you?
<elfy> waking up just :p
<wilee-nilee> elfy, what up homie
<lordievader> elfy: Good luck, have a coffee ;)
<elfy> wilee-nilee: !!!!
<elfy> lordievader: I'm half-way through teapot #2 - I'm getting there :)
<lordievader> Hihi, I'm having my first coffee :)
<elfy> wilee-nilee: you know how it is - nothing much changes - I think the only thing different since the last time I spoke to you is me joining the Community Council
<wilee-nilee> elfy, Cool, if that works for you. ;)
<elfy> :)
<elfy> I have a master plan - when I expire from that - that'll be almost 10 years floating about in *buntuland - time to say cheerio
<wilee-nilee> elfy, I had a good time just helping there, learned a lot.
<elfy> yep - same
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
 * genii makes coffee
 * Beldar grabs their oversized mug
#ubuntu+1 2014-05-24
<mkovarik1> Hi there! Today's dist-upgrade borked my utopic install. Was systemd added to the repo's today? :)
<Beldar> !info systemd
<ubottu> systemd (source: systemd): system and service manager. In component main, is optional. Version 204-10ubuntu3 (utopic), package size 1113 kB, installed size 5084 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Beldar> heh, been in for awhile I believe
<rww> yep
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<habanany> anyone knows how to install viber on 32 bits
#ubuntu+1 2014-05-25
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<BluesKaj> hey penguin42
<penguin42> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> penguin42, ltns , how goes it?
<penguin42> slowly - just got up
<penguin42> I picked up a 2nd hand tablet yesterday and I'd like to try ubuntu-touch on it, but it's fighting getting it to boot off the sd card which is the 1st challenge
<BluesKaj> yeah, just having morning coffee out here enjoying the morning sun
<BluesKaj> finally some summer weather
<penguin42> ah, we had a few days of that and now it's gone
<BluesKaj> I'm enjoying it while it lasts :), was a cool spring here
<BluesKaj> was looking at a samsung note, but didn't research whether it could handle kubuntu
#ubuntu+1 2015-05-18
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-05-19
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<BluesKaj> bbiab
#ubuntu+1 2015-05-20
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#ubuntu+1 2015-05-21
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-05-22
<KDDA> hi Bluefoxicy
<KDDA> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> hi KDDA
#ubuntu+1 2015-05-23
<CryptoSiD> Hi im running ubuntu 15.10 and it seems like ipv4 have precedence over ipv6, shouldnt it be ipv6 precedence by default?
<CryptoSiD> I'd like to know how to change it to ipv6
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
#ubuntu+1 2015-05-24
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu+1 2016-05-23
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<NightHwk> I just upgrade to ubuntu 16 and now I can't access my my share drive on anther computer because it won't take my network credentials. It keep asking and It work before the upgrade
<Pici> 16.04 or 16.10?
<NightHwk> 16.04
<Pici> NightHwk: Please ask in #ubuntu then :)
<Pici> #ubuntu+1 is for 16.10 only right now.
<NightHwk> Ok thanks
#ubuntu+1 2016-05-24
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu+1 2016-05-25
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lotuspsychje> !sources | kruug
<ubottu> kruug: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
#ubuntu+1 2016-05-26
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2016-05-27
<nedstark> i want to switch ubuntu's font to lucinda grande
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#ubuntu+1 2016-05-28
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Good afternoon
#ubuntu+1 2016-05-29
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Guest81836> good morning, anyone here that can have a look at an ubuntu installer rebuild bug in yaketty?
<Guest81836> good morning, anyone here that can have a look at an ubuntu installer rebuild bug in yakkety?
#ubuntu+1 2017-05-24
<sebsebseb> hi
<sebsebseb> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<sebsebseb> ok yeah
<sebsebseb> lets vm try themes :d
<sebsebseb> hmm still unity in thata daily, thought was going to get a gnome shell with  ambience theme, maybe read omgubuntu link wrong or something
#ubuntu+1 2017-05-27
<minas114> I have installed 17.10 daily build in a VM, enabled pre-prelease updates etc. I can still see the Unity environment. When is Gnome Shell going to be enabled?
<ducasse> alpha2
<minas114> Is this a separate download?
<ducasse> there will be an image for it, yes
<minas114> Ah so it's not available yet
<ducasse> no, it's one of the milestones
<ducasse> see the release schedule, link in the topic
<minas114> found it, tanks
<minas114> thanks
#ubuntu+1 2017-05-28
<Saverio> Buona domenica a tutti
<Saverio> Ho da poco installato ubuntu 16.04...vorrei metterci i driver della mia geforce 7200/7300...li ho anche scaricati e installati da terminale, ma la risposta è questa:
<Saverio> ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before           
<Saverio>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING  
<Saverio>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver        
<Saverio>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<Saverio> come si chiude questo x
<Saverio> grazie
#ubuntu+1 2018-05-21
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<freakyy> hi all. is there by any chance a possibility that they fix the nvidia driver or wahtever which prevents me from using mouse or keyboard in the installer
<freakyy> ?
<freakyy> or live system
<freakyy> ?
<hggdh> freakyy: yes, there is a good chance. But you have to report what happened as a bug
<BluesKaj> freakyy, which ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> this is ubunru +1 which is mainly a testing/dev chat for ubuntu 181.0 Cosmic , maybe ask in #uhuntu chat
<BluesKaj> err 18.10
#ubuntu+1 2018-05-22
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<donofrio> can we now "do-release-update" to go from 18.04 to 18.10?
<donofrio> or does dist-upgrade do the same steps?
<nacc> donofrio: dist-upgrade without modifying the sources.list doesn't upgrade releases
<enyc> donofrio: more to the point probably neeed "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" to offfer developmental/experimental rlease.. not a good idea yet =)
<donofrio> enyc, ok tnx
<enyc> donofrio: 18.10 won't be out until october, and even then you should consider stickni on lts release unlessy ou hcualyl have a reason to shift.
<donofrio> I was running 18.04 in its state daily for over four months and all was good for me (my setup @ www.tinyurl.com/donofrioworkdesk)
<enyc> donofrio: sure well if you like experimentalsystem,s fine ;p
<donofrio> yah I break my desktop's every so often
<archetech-U> I installed 18.10 gnome daily build iso months ago  updates work great
<hggdh> archetech-U: you certainly meant 18.04, not 18.10
<genii> heh, "months"
<krytarik> "gnome"
<hggdh> donofrio: nothing prohibits you from jumping in 18.10. But, if it breaks, it can break bad, and YOU get to glue the pieces back together
<archetech-U> oops ya its bionic
<archetech-U> bo tit before bionic was released
<archetech-U> got it*
<hggdh> early jumping is a way of life for some (like me) because it is part of the work load. But you *must* be prepared to a possible (perhaps improbable) catastrophic failure
<enyc> hggdh: for some developers its' useful, want to test/build something ofr the  'next lts' befoer its' fully released, can make sense
<hggdh> enyc: oh, certainly
<donofrio> anyone made a port for my platform?  www.tinyurl.com/donofriog5inxi (had to ask cause 16.04 is feeling long in the teeth) 
#ubuntu+1 2018-05-23
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#ubuntu+1 2018-05-24
<buscado> are these stable enough for use in my living room?  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<buscado> last time i got a lubuntu daily iso it was %#$@^#$%
<enyc> Hrrm ........  I think its' time to revist setting linux sysctl net.ipv4.tcp_ecn=1  -- helps modern congestion-controlled-routers etc. -- we now have adaptive-fallback and all this.
<enyc> aiui apple been turning on ecn on outgoing connectios or some time now, and I have (manually) on linux.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<donofrio_> o.0
<BluesKaj> 'morning donofrio_
<donofrio_> mornin
<enyc> put in as:-
<enyc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/procps/+bug/1773157
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1773157 in procps (Ubuntu) "procps outdated network options, old syncookies, new ecn update please." [Undecided,New]
<enyc> also interesting to see #1436945 has (seemingly) been fixed but I can't quite see where ;p
<enyc> Anyway... is it appropreiate/helpful/unhelpful/whatever to notify  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel-network  of the bug or whatever...?
#ubuntu+1 2018-05-25
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<enyc> Would seem everybody is busy with bionic 18.04 bugs, or something ;-(
<BluesKaj> enyc, Cosmic is running well here, at least with kde/plasma ... a few minor annoyances with task manager icons is about it
<enyc> BluesKaj: i esee..  still difficult to get any attention to...
<enyc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/procps/+bug/1773157
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1773157 in procps (Ubuntu) "procps outdated network options, old syncookies, new ecn update please." [Undecided,New]
<enyc> not a runnig-bug but reasonable updates-suggesiton, seeds some "affects me" and testing and so forth...
<BluesKaj> enyc, there's an updated kernel version in the repos atm...it might help
<enyc> BluesKaj: i don't think so, this is procps settings ;p
<enyc> BluesKaj: it would be nice to then get upstream kernel default change, but thats separate
<BluesKaj> ok
<enyc> default queueing type (qdisc?) fq_codel, however ...
<enyc> that seems to have been changed upstream somewhere no problem.
<BluesKaj> enyc, how does the above bug show itself ?\
<enyc> BluesKaj: ecn not being used on network packets =)
<enyc> BluesKaj: not ''my system does not work''
<BluesKaj> enyc, that's not what i asked, but ....
<enyc> BluesKaj: however there are good reasons to follow-suit and FINALLY start using ecn to allow fq_codel  and other quueing systems to 'mark' rather than 'drop' packets
<enyc> BluesKaj: theres' links in the bug, see presentation nad so on
<enyc> ubuntu interim/testing release be good time to check we REALLY aren't having problems with  /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_ecn  set to 1
#ubuntu+1 2018-05-26
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2018-05-27
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#ubuntu+1 2019-05-22
<qwertrtuttu>  It is necessary to check. 19.04 with kernel 5.0.0-13, 5.0.0-15 mouse works with 6 buttons. At 19.10 with kerenel 5.0.0-13, 5.0.0-15 only 4 buttons work, in a red of the button do not work. Host Windows, Guest U-Mate 64. https://ibb.co/w7j1sPC https://ibb.co/9b8dHdJ https://ibb.co/ZBt0wJr
<qwertrtuttu> New info. My mouse can work as usb and as ps2. My mouse is connected to the ps2 port via USB PS2 Converter and the mouse has a usb connector. I do not know why the mouse at 19.10 is defined only as ps2. https://ibb.co/wYFhdhn https://ibb.co/fXT6JTH
<qwertrtuttu> 19.10 https://ibb.co/ZBt0wJr
<qwertrtuttu> I have usb flash and usb flash mount in Guest 19.04 and 19.10 - ok, file i see, write, read - ok
<qwertrtuttu> I think that due to the fact that at 19.04 the mouse is defined as and a usb device, there are 6 buttons in the mouse, not 4, but not 100% sure
#ubuntu+1 2019-05-23
<qwertrtuttu> https://ibb.co/Pz0X7Yz https://ibb.co/BjzCBPR https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/D6ZHt6Rtm7/
<qwertrtuttu> https://postimg.cc/SXhG5nss
<qwertrtuttu>  For vmware USB devices to appear, i enable vmvare player shared folders https://ibb.co/Q8VNzzZ it is not humor. But not help with Lubuntu LXQT 19.04. Ubuntu-Mate 19.04 shared folders enabled. VMware, Inc. Virtual USB Hub VMware, Inc. Virtual Mouse. VMware VMware Virtual USB Mouse.
<qwertrtuttu> U-Mate. Yes, if shared folders desable in VMware no devices "VMware, Inc. Virtual USB Hub" "VMware, Inc. Virtual Mouse"  "VMware VMware Virtual USB Mouse" 
#ubuntu+1 2019-05-24
<CryptoSiD> Hi, I'm having an issue with e2scrub@-.service and e2scrub@-boot.service which tries to scrub ext4 partitions (/boot and /).
<CryptoSiD> Can i disable those?
<tomreyn> CryptoSiD: this is what it does: https://lwn.net/Articles/749106/
<tomreyn> (just) technically, disabling it shoiuld be no loss. however, i don't run ubuntu+1, and can't tell whether file system mount options have been relaxed as a result of the scrubbing taking place, and providing additional reliability.
<tomreyn> what is the issue you have with it?
<CryptoSiD> tomreyn I'm receiving 2 emails every month or so with the following`: http://dpaste.com/218NN4D
<CryptoSiD> It's trying to scrub / and /boot but those aren't LVM partition so it fail
<tomreyn> CryptoSiD: so this service is buggy, which should be handled with a bug report. have you filed one, yet?
<tomreyn> you receive two e-mails per month since you run eoan? so 2 or 3 emails so far?
<tomreyn> possibly related (different error message, but the fix may also work for you): https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=924301
<ubottu> Debian bug 924301 in e2fsprogs "e2fsprogs: e2scrub failure on /" [Normal,Fixed]
<CryptoSiD> nope tomreyn I never filled a bug report. How should I do this
#ubuntu+1 2019-05-25
<tomreyn> !bug | CryptoSiD 
<ubottu> CryptoSiD: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<tomreyn> the package would be e2fsprogs
<tomreyn> CryptoSiD: did you note what i wrote above?
<CryptoSiD> tomreyn yep sorry, busy at work this week end
<CryptoSiD> I'll report the bug monday
<tomreyn> no worries, just do it when you have time. it's a dev release after all.
<CryptoSiD> Yeah I shouldn't be on this with my limited skills :) (I'm addicted to updates)
<CryptoSiD> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/e2fsprogs/+bug/1830500
<CryptoSiD> done
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1830500 in e2fsprogs (Ubuntu) "Issue with e2scrub@-.service and e2scrub@-boot.service which tries to scrub ext4 partitions (/boot and /)" [Undecided,New]
<tomreyn> looks good to me.
<CryptoSiD> i just ran the e2scrub_all and im received the same 2 emails.
<CryptoSiD> going to add that information
<tomreyn> CryptoSiD: so you always run it manually?
<tomreyn> or does it normally run through a systemd timer which was installed by the system? or did you set it up manually?
<CryptoSiD> nope, the first emails i received are most likely related to a cronjob
<CryptoSiD> or systemd IDK
<CryptoSiD> It's all by default, it's a fresh install. I just tried to run "/usr/sbin/e2scrub_all" manually to see the result
<tomreyn> ok, so the bug report is good to have
#ubuntu+1 2020-05-19
<mason> popey: It'd be slicker, more professional if you'd say why you're declining ubuntu-wiki-editors applications. Also doing so in a reasonable time would be useful - I'd forgotten I'd applied.
<popey> mason thanks for the feedback
<mason> popey: No further comment?
<popey> I'm currently in a meeting.
<hggdh> yoasif: is this on 20.10?
<yoasif> hggdh: yes
<yoasif> this worked a few days ago and i updated recently 
<yoasif> want to report this one first
<yoasif> but also running into another issue where i can't login to a wayland session any more 
<oerheks> wayland, did you install nvidia drivers by any chance?
<yoasif> no
<yoasif> im on intel onlt
<yoasif> only*
<oerheks> oh oke.
<yoasif> is there a more active ubuntu chat?
<oerheks> yoasif, this is the channel for next 
<oerheks> release
<oerheks> there is #ubuntu also
<yoasif> right... 
<yoasif> so does anyone have any ideas on what package to report the issue against? 
#ubuntu+1 2020-05-21
<exit70[m]> gdm?
#ubuntu+1 2020-05-23
<scaredysquirrel> how do I fully install mesa 20.0.7?
<tomreyn> !info libgl1-mesa-dri
<ubottu> libgl1-mesa-dri (source: mesa): free implementation of the OpenGL API -- DRI modules. In component main, is optional. Version 20.0.6-3ubuntu1 (groovy), package size 9235 kB, installed size 266577 kB
<tomreyn> you wait, build it yourself, or look for a ppa.
#ubuntu+1 2020-05-24
<The_LoudSpeaker> hey! I see here http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/current/ that the shasums are updated ones but the iso is still a week old?
<The_LoudSpeaker> technically not a week old but you get it right? 
<tomreyn> The_LoudSpeaker: there are nes isos there and the checksums cover all isos, so they had to be renewed
<tomreyn> if single iso's weren't updated it probably means they either failed to build (or no build was triggered in the first place).
<lestac> hello, today i go to install linux at my desktop device, for terms of security and optimal work, at present is best ubuntu, lm, or another distribution? thanks!
